# [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Front!



## Ben™ (19. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde,*

es ist nun endlich soweit und ich starte meinen Worklog in dem sich alles rund um das SilverStone TJ07 drehen wird. 
Ich bin mir natürlich dessen bewusst dass es das TJ07 schon in etlichen Variationen gibt. Daher werde ich das TJ07 einfach nach meinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen gestalten, so dass es mir gefällt.

Ich werde mein TJ07 schlicht und edel gestalten. Eine Wasserkühlung wird auf jeden Fall seinen Platz einnehmen. 
Bei meinem Worklog wird sicher einiges spontan geschehen aber auch geplantes wie Sleevearbeiten, Beleuchtung etc. wird stattfinden.

Ich werde euch nichts vorenthalten und hoffe dass ich etwas für's Auge bieten kann. Und auf gehts...


*Hardware:*


*Case: Silverstone TJ07* 
*Mainboard: Asus Rampage V Edition 10
* 
*CPU: Intel Core i7-6950X Extreme Edition* 
*RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 32GB DDR4-3466: *(64GB coming…) 
*GPU: *(coming…) 
*Netzteil: Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W* 
*SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 2TB* 
*Blu-ray Laufwerk: *(coming…) 
 *
Wasserkühlung:* (Work in Progress)


*CPU-Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy EVO* 
*MB-Kühler: EK Water Blocks EK-FB KIT ASUS R5-E10* 
*GPU-Kühler: *(coming…) 
*Radiator: Hardware Labs Black ICE SR1 480 **'Jet Black Finish' Sonderlackierung * 
*Lüfter: 4x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PL2 - 120mm* 
*AGB: Alphacool Cape Corp Bullseye Black Pro + Top-AGB von martma* 
*Pumpe: 2x Laing 12V DDC 3.25 18W @Bitspower
* 
*Steuerung: Aqua Computer Aquaero 6 Pro + 2x Poweradjust 3
* 
*Durchflusssensor: Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor "high flow"* 
*Bitspower shiny silver Anschlüsse* 

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*:


*die ersten Schritte: Mainboard-Tray entnieten *[KLICK] 
*Mainboard-Tray meets CNC-Fräse *[KLICK] 
*Vergleich: alte / neue Version des Mainboard-Tray *[KLICK] 
*neue Kamera: Canon EOS 600D *[KLICK] 
*CNC-Fräse: Entstehung der Driveplate v1.0 *[KLICK] 
*Driveplate v1.0 mit Bullseye AGB *[KLICK] 
*Top-AGB von martma *[KLICK] 
*montierter Top-AGB v1.0 *[KLICK] 
*Seitenteil mit Inlay-Window von martma * [KLICK] 
*Driveplate v2.0 Final-Version *[KLICK] 
*S-Light + beleuchteter Top-AGB *[KLICK] 
Ihr findet im gesammten Worklog noch viel mehr Bilder. 
*Und nun wünsche ich Euch allen viel Spaß mit der Verfolgung meines Worklogs!*


----------



## Ben™ (19. September 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - im Originalzustand*

Zum Case selbst brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen.
Daher stell ich nun zur Erinnerung einfach ein paar Bilder im (noch) Originalzustand rein. Enjoy!



Das SilverStone *TJ07 im Originalzustand*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Acid (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

oO O  Gerade aus Zufall gesehen! Super Freut mich!!! Habe aktuell leider wenig zeit, aber ich abonniere natürlich gleich mal und versuche mich regelmäßig zu melden


----------



## PowerWaffel (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Hammergeiler Banner 
geiles Gehäuse geiler Plan
werde ich mal weiter verfolgen

[x]ABO


----------



## Acid (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Btw. wenn du noch BP Anschlüsse brauchst melde dich mal bei mir! Habe einiges über....


----------



## brunkenbold (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Thema abboniert  TJ07 ist immer gut, bin gespannt!
Den Header finde ich auch richtig schick...

P.S.: (Hast Du extra ein Modding-Zimmer leergeräumt?)


----------



## Chris_Oi (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Ich schließe mich hier mit nem Abo an. Das will ich sehen


----------



## MatMade142 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Da bleib ich auch gleich mal dabei. Da hast du dir ja ein Gehäuse rausgesucht mit einer großen Moddinggeschichte.


----------



## derP4computer (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Schaut gut aus und ich drücke dir die Daumen. 


> *RAM: 24GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 2000 MHz*


 Ist einfach zu wenig.


----------



## Ben™ (20. September 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die ersten Schritte*

Danke euch, freut mich dass es gefällt.

Heute ging es dann auch gleich weiter mit der Zerlegung vom Case. 
Ich habe erstmal alles an Innenleben herausgeschraubt und anschließend den Mainboard-Tray entnietet.

Aber seht selbst...



Tray-Backplate...
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...muss entnietet werden.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3mm Bohrer ansetzen und in die Niete bohren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




erste Niete erfolgreich entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




kurze Zeit später waren es Einzelteile. Fertig fürs Erste.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​ ​


----------



## Der Stuhl (20. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die ersten Schritte*

Da ist ja mal ordentlich Hardware 
Sollte erstmal für die nächsten Jahre aktuell sein 

Auch das Alu vom Case sieht sehr schick aus 

MfG


----------



## brunkenbold (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die ersten Schritte*

Ich liebe Aluminium!


----------



## Ben™ (22. September 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Heute geht es weiter mit der Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray.

Da SilverStone seit geraumer Zeit einen neuen Mainboardtray ausliefert und mir dieser gar nicht gefällt, habe ich die ursprüngliche Version besorgt.
Die alte Version ist meiner Meinung nach die cleanere und bessere Version.

Zur späteren Kabelverlegung habe ich eine Vektor-Datei mit den genauen Maßen und Ausschnitte angelegt.
Der Mainboardtray wurde dann bei uns im Betrieb mit einer CNC-Fräse bearbeitet.
Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, wie ich finde. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Shotty The Modder (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*



Schick schick, und die Hardware ist der Hammer!!


Mach was Schickes draus,
lg Shotty


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Boah noch so einer Mit einer Schönen Maschien wir mit Dremel und feile und du mit so na tollen maschiene 

Auf jeden fall ein abo

[x]ABO


----------



## Chris_Oi (22. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Ahh, noch einer, der ne CNC auf Arbeit hat 
Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## brunkenbold (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Saubere Arbeit - ich will auch so 'ne Fräse (allein wegen späterer  Plexiglas-Randfräsungen!)
Kannst Du bitte mal die "neue" Version neben die alte halten, damit man den Unterschied der beiden Mainboardtray-Versionen sieht?

Gruß Brunke


----------



## Ben™ (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Danke! Es ist natürlich toll mit so einer Maschine arbeiten zu können.
Aber jedoch wird man nie um Dremel, Feile & co. herumkommen. 

Ich werde mich nun an den Einbau des Taster heranwagen. Dann gibt es wohl heute Abend oder morgen im Laufe des Tages nochmal ein Update.


Auf Wunsch noch den Vergleich der neuen & alten Version des Mainboardtray.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bearbeitung des Mainboardtray*

Danke für deine Nachricht, sehr cool von dir! Sieht ja schon echt cool aus.

Schönes Gehäuse hast du dir da ausgesucht, auch wenns eigentlich schon ein Klassiker ist. Bin wirklich gespannt, was du daraus machst!


----------



## Ben™ (24. September 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Gestern kam ich nicht mehr zum Einbau des Taster.

Dafür habe ich mich heute gleich an den Einbau des Taster herangewagt.
Dazu war ein 20mm Stufenbohrer, ein ruhiges Händchen und ein wenig Geduld nötig.



19mm Taster...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...zum Einbau vorbereitet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 hässliche Spänen nach der Bohrung.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Taster eingesetzt...
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...passt wunderbar.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chris_Oi (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (24. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Die Taster sind einfach immer wieder  zum anschauen. (beleuchtet natürlich noch besser)

Natürlich ein Abo, weil du ein TJ07 hast. (mein Lieblings Gehäuse )


----------



## wheeler (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

ja muss man sagen,sehr gute arbeit bist jetzt,hast aber auch die bohrtechnischen möglichkeiten


----------



## solari (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Klasse Projekt, ich bleib dabei 

PS: Stufenbohrer? Sowas sehe ich heute zum ersten Mal


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Wenn du keinen Stufenbohrer kennst, dann kennst du wohl auch keinen Sacklochbohrer?!

PS.: Ist nicht, wonach es sich anhört!


----------



## solari (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Dank Deinem Beitrag und Google kenn ich dieses Teil nun


----------



## DerKuchen (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Taster eingebaut*

Bei der Hardware und der bis jetzt perfekten Umsetzung kann ich na nur noch sagen:
[x] Abo und viel glück noch

mfg Kuchen


----------



## Ben™ (30. September 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

Danke für eure positiven Rückmeldungen! 
Nach einer kleinen Funkstille geht es dann auch wieder weiter...


Als erstes kann ich jedoch verkündigen das ich nun stolzer Besitzer einer Canon EOS 600D bin.
*Es ist meine Erste DSLR und ich werde sicherlich eine kleine Weile brauchen um sie optimal einsetzen zu können.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich werde heute noch den Radiator spülen so dass er morgen einbaubereit ist. Dann wird es sicherlich auch die ersten Bilder mit der DSLR geben.* ​


----------



## PowerWaffel (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

schöne kamera habe leider nicht so viel erfahrung mit kameras und fotos machen
wenn ich mal wieder mehr zeit habe werde ich mich auch mal mehr informieren fotografieren macht echt spaß
und was du mit deinem TJ07 gefällt mir richtig gut 
weiter so


----------



## wheeler (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

frage: wieso zerlegt ihr eigentlich immer eure neuen gehäuse?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

Sehr schön was du da machst! Gefällt mir echt gut!

Werde es auf jeden Fall weiter verfolgen!

Gruß


----------



## oggy67 (30. September 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

Saubere Arbeit... hier bleib ich mal dabei... 

[X] Abo

P.S. feine Kamera!


----------



## Midsna (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

Das klingt interessant und sieht bis jetzt doch recht gut aus da bleib ich auch gleich mal hängen (x) Abo


----------



## Patrick Star (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Canon EOS 600D*

Gefällt mir gut das SilverStone! Super arbeit bis jetzt 

Ich bleibe dabei, mal sehen was du so schönes machst...


----------



## Ben™ (1. Oktober 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Freut mich, dass es so gut ankommt. Gibt mir natürlich auch Motivation um weiterzumachen! (Was ich auch getan habe) 
Wie gestern schon bereits angekündigt habe ich heute den Radiator eingebaut.

Dazu wurde nur ein Bohrer, ein Gewindeschneider, Schrauben und na klar...
...die Radiatorhalterung benötigt.
Ich bin mit dem Einbau seeeehr zufrieden und habe dies mit der Canon EOS 600D natürlich festgehalten.
Meine ersten Bilder mit der DSLR! 




Radiatorhalterung mit M4-Schrauben fixiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Radiator einbaufertig zusammenmontiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...und auf der Endposition mit M4-Schrauben festgeschraubt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hält bombenfest...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...perfekter Abstand! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​
Ich werde jetzt gleich die Midplate wieder einbauen um ein paar Abmessungen vorzunehmen. Wenn alle Maße bekannt sind werd ich wieder eine Vektordatei anlegen. ​


----------



## BENNQ (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Sieht wirklich herrlich aus 

Und die Qualität der Bilder überzeugt mich auch


----------



## MatMade142 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Sieht echt klasse aus, mach weiter so. Die Bilder sind auch gut geworden.


----------



## PowerWaffel (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

sieht super aus und die bilder sind auch was geworden
eine frage: ist es aufwending jedem bild einen Rahmen zu geben und black seven raufzuschreiben und welches programm nimmste?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Boah wo hast du die Radiatorhalterung her


----------



## solari (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Auch von mir


----------



## Patrick Star (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Sieht echt klasse aus mit dem Radi.. .. echt geil. Wie genau hast du den Radi am Gehäuse festgemacht?+

Top Quali der Bilder


----------



## Ben™ (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

*Thx Leuts! Freut mich sehr, dass es Euch gefällt.* 
Ich werde natürlich versuchen meine Bildqualität beizubehalten.
Aktueller Stand: Die ersten Abmessungen am Gehäuse sind erledigt und nun werde ich noch ein bisschen das schöne Wetter genießen gehen. 




PowerWaffel schrieb:


> eine frage: ist es aufwending jedem bild einen Rahmen zu geben und black   seven raufzuschreiben und welches programm nimmste?


Eine Antwort: Es sind zwei Klicks via Photoshop CS5. 


Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Boah wo hast du die Radiatorhalterung her


Von Jochen vom A-C-Shop. Aquatuning hats aber auch im Sortiment. 


Patrick Star schrieb:


> Sieht echt klasse aus mit dem Radi.. .. echt geil. Wie genau hast du den Radi am Gehäuse festgemacht?+
> 
> Top Quali der Bilder


Steht eigentlich im Update.


----------



## XE85 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Sehr schöne Arbeit bis jetzt - weiter so 

mfg


----------



## PowerWaffel (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

legst du einfach zwei ebenen aufeinander 
also die nimmst das bild und legst darauf rahmen + schrift was eine ebene ist?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Geiler Radi!
Sieht echt schick aus im Case!!


----------



## Ben™ (29. Oktober 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part I*

So, nach knapp einem Monat gehts endlich wieder weiter!
Ich habe mit dem Bau der Driveplate begonnen...
...dazu musste ich erstmal das Case ausmessen und eine Vektordatei für die Fräse anlegen.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis bisher sehr zufrieden, jedoch ist die Driveplate noch nicht ganz fertig (dazu morgen mehr). 
Bis dahin noch ein paar Bilder die für sich selbst sprechen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BENNQ (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Fräsen ist natürlich top 

Aber jetzt mal ne Frage  Was ist diese Driveplate? Verdeckt sie die Laufwerke ?


----------



## BigH (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator eingebaut*

Sieht ja alles schonmal wirklich gut aus, ich bleib auf jeden Fall mal dabei.
P.S.:Würd auch gern mal wissen was ne driveplate ist.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur abschließen.
Sieht echt klasse aus!!
Und was willst mit der Driveplatte machen? Ich hab das auch nicht wirklich verstanden.

Gruß


----------



## Ben™ (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part I*

Die Driveplate wird den Laufwerksschacht abdecken.
Ich werde jetzt noch Formel 1 fertig schauen. (Vettel gewinnt)! 

Später wird dann die Driveplate fertig gemacht. Die Platte muss noch entgratet und gekantet werden.
Somit sollte es heute eigentlich nochmal ein paar Bilder geben.


----------



## BENNQ (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part I*

*grr* jetzt kann ich dein Update nicht mehr schauen -.-

Ausser du bringst es in den nächsten 10 Minuten 

Ich geh nähmlich jetzt dann essen und dann is morgen erst mal Urlaub angesagt


----------



## Ben™ (1. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Zwei Tage später als eigentlich geplant geht es mit dem nächsten Update weiter!
Meine Driveplate ist nun soweit fertig (entgratet und gekantet) und muss eigentlich nur noch gepulvert werden. 

Das Ergebnis ist meiner Meinung nach besser geworden als wie erwartet.
Die Pulverbeschichtung muss jedoch noch ein bisschen warten, denn nun geht es zuerst noch der Midplate an den Kragen.

Hier die Bilder der Driveplate inkl. dem Alphacool Bullseye Aluminium Edition AGB. 




*Die Driveplate besteht aus 2mm starken Aluminium.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_Oi (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

saubere Arbeit


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*



Echt genial. Kann gar nicht sagen wie geil das ist!


----------



## BigH (1. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Sieht ja mal echt  aus, saubere Arbeit.
Wenn ich mir das noch fertig gepulvert vorstell, einfach super


----------



## old_Men (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Sieht alles sehr sauber aus. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

[X] Abo


----------



## XE85 (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Ist wirklich gut geworden, so eine Maschine ist halt ein riesen Vorteil.

mfg


----------



## homer the pc noob (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Driveplate inkl. Bullseye...


----------



## King_Sony (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Sieht gut aus . Ist das  deine eigene CNC?


----------



## Ben™ (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> saubere Arbeit


Ben war stehts bemüht seinen Aufgaben gerecht zu werden!  Vielen Dank fürs Lob!!


PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Echt genial. Kann gar nicht sagen wie geil das ist!


 Wisch dir mal den Sabber ab. Aber vielen Dank dazu! 


BigH schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal echt  aus, saubere Arbeit.
> Wenn ich mir das noch fertig gepulvert vorstell, einfach super


 Danke! Ich freue mich auch schon auf die gepulverten Teile. 


old_Men schrieb:


> Sieht alles sehr sauber aus. Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.
> 
> [X] Abo


  Freut mich dass es dir gefällt und Danke! 


XE85 schrieb:


> Ist wirklich gut geworden, so eine Maschine ist halt ein riesen Vorteil.
> 
> mfg


   Natürlich ist es toll diese Maschine zu nutzen. Jedoch muss man auch die Vektordatei dazu richtig definieren. 
   Da ich vom Beruf her ausgelernter Mediengestalter bin ist dass für mich   kein  Problem. Ich muss auch viel geschäftlich für die Fräse anlegen. 


homer the pc noob schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor die Driveplate inkl. Bullseye...


   Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten liegen vor!  Jedoch ist es Marke Eigenbau und daher unterscheiden sich zwei Kleinigkeiten. 


King_Sony schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus . Ist das  deine eigene CNC?


   Die CNC steht hier bei uns im Betrieb.


----------



## Chris_Oi (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*



			
				Ben™;3599528 schrieb:
			
		

> Die CNC steht hier bei uns im Betrieb.


 
ein glücksfall, den man schätzen sollte 
Geht mir nämlich genauso


----------



## homer the pc noob (2. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate Part II*

Ich sehe nur einen Unterschied.

Aber solange am Ende was Feines dabei herauskommt, bin ich gespannt auf den weiteren Werdegang des Projekts.


----------



## Ben™ (8. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*

Heute habe ich ein kleines Paket aus England bekommen. Im Paket enthalten war meine neue Backplate und die Einlegplatte für die Midplate. 
Auch mit der Midplate anversich bin ich nun fertig! Ich habe an der Midplate einen Ausschnitt für den späteren Kabelkanal gesägt.
Nach dem Sägen wurde dann gefeilt; nun habe ich zwei offene Blasen an der Hand. 

Jedoch hat sich der Aufwand meines Erachtens sehr gelohnt. Mal schauen ob ich es diese Woche noch schaffe die Sachen zum Pulvern zu richten. 
So langsam bekomme ich auch Gefallen an meiner DSLR!! Ein Glück habe ich in der Lehre (Mediengestalter) doch ein bisschen aufgepasst als uns damals der Lehrer über das Thema Fotografie langweilte!  Blende, Tiefenschärfe etc. .

So langsam verstehe ich nun auch was er da immer erzählte!!  und nun auf gehts! 




*Backplate Aussenseite*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Backplate Innenseite*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fillports in der Midplate*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Midplate mit Einlegeplatte und gesägtem Kabelkanal*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kante abgeflacht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## MatMade142 (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*

Nicht schlecht herr Specht, sieht wirklich gut aus.
Die arbeit hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## BigH (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*

sieht echt genial aus, die Arbeit war es auf jeden Fall wert


----------



## BENNQ (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*

Die Aufgebogenen Stücke bei der Backplate sehen noch ein bisschen schief aus 

Aber sonst gefällt mir das wie immer sehr gut 

Weiter so!!!

Und hast du die DSLR erst seit kurzem oder warum sagst du das? Weil deine Bilder warn doch schon immer ziemlich Hammer


----------



## BigH (9. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Die Aufgebogenen Stücke bei der Backplate sehen noch ein bisschen schief aus



Jetzt wo Du`s sagst,  stimmt is irgenwie bisschen krumm, aber das lässt sich ja richten


----------



## Ben™ (10. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Midplate + Backplate*

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit!!
Aber so schief ist das gar nicht.  Das täuscht auch ein bisschen durch den Lichteinfall. 

@BENNQ: Ich habe die DSLR erst seit ca. 1 1/2 Monaten. Meine erste DSLR. Davor habe ich mit einer Lumix DMC-TZ8 Kompaktkamera fotografiert.
Ich möchte natürlich meine Canon EOS 600D nicht mehr missen, jedoch würde ich meine Lumix nicht hergeben.
Hier im Forum wird aber natürlich die Spiegelreflex zum Einsatz kommen. 

*Edit:* Vermutlich werde ich die Sachen am Montag zum Pulvern los schicken.


----------



## Ben™ (12. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

So Leute ich bin nun soweit und morgen werden die Sachen zum Pulvern gepackt.
Das heißt am Montag geht das Paket auf die Reise. 

Doch zuvor habe ich Euch noch ein paar Bilder die für sich sprechen, daher will ich jetzt auch gar nicht so viel hier schreiben. 



*hier die Bilder des provisorischen Zusammenbau des Innenlebens - ENJOY!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*...und weiter gehts...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
comments please* ​​


----------



## Chris_Oi (12. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

absolut geil


----------



## BENNQ (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

Ok jetzt seh ich auch das es absolut gerade ist 

Ab zum Pulvern damit ! Sieht verdammt gut aus !!!


----------



## BigH (13. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

Dann mal auf zum Pulvern! Sieht auch jetzt schon richtig gut aus.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. November 2011)

Los auf in den Pulver-Schnee xD


----------



## Ben™ (14. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

*Die Teile sind seit heute morgen auf dem Weg zum Pulvern! *
Ich denke in ein bis zwei Wochen sollten die Teile zurück sein. 


Da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe werde ich mich mal mit dem Thema Pumpe und anderen Kleinigkeiten die vor dem Hardware-Einzug nötig sind befassen. 
Bis dahin habe ich Euch noch ein paar Bilderchen. Viel Spaß! 

*Edit:* Ich bin mit diesem Beitrag vom Schraubenverwechsler zum Kabelverknoter geworden. Na dann! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## BENNQ (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

Ich freu mich schon richtig wenns nicht mehr so nackt ist 

Jetzt wo du kein Schraubenverwechsler mehr bist tauscht du doch bestimmt die Schrauben am AGB noch gegen schwarze aus ? 

Und diese Strebe hinten unten, ist die unbedingt nötig ?


----------



## Ben™ (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

Ja klar, eins nach dem anderen. 
Die hintere Strebe ist die Führungsschiene vom MB-Tray, wird also benötigt. 

Was stört dich den daran?


----------



## BENNQ (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

Na dann 

Mir kahm sie so unnützt vor 

Aber jetzt bin ich ja eines besseren belehrt


----------



## XE85 (14. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Probezusammenbau!*

sieht gut aus bis jetzt - weiter so

mfg


----------



## Ben™ (15. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven -  Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Danke XE85! 

So Leute, die gute Nachricht ist das mein Paket  heute zum Pulvern gut angekommen ist. 
Die wenigere gute Nachricht ist das ich die Sachen wohl erst in ca. zwei Wochen wieder zurückbekommen werde. 

Naja was solls!! Da ich mich heute eigentlich eh mit der Fixierung der Pumpe  auseinandersetzen wollte, jedoch die Pumpe so nice fand, musste ich  diese erstmal abfotografieren.

Und da ich weiß Ihr möchtet diese Fotos  sehen, bitte hier sind sie! 



*Meine Laing D5 inkl. Bitspower Mod Kit!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_Oi (15. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Schöne Fotos


----------



## Ben™ (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Danke Chris! 

Heute werde ich dann mal an den Einbau ran gehen. Wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. November 2011)

Geniale bilder!!!


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Schreit nach einem Abo  Genial dass du offenbar massig Zeit auf der Firmen-CNC verbringen kannst. Das ist bei einem solchen Vorhaben (nebst ein paar Kenntnissen) natürlich pures Gold wert. Dennoch: Du machst sehr saubere Arbeit, dokumentierst sehr gut - nur ein Inhaltsverzeichnis fehlt dem Worklog noch.

Was soll ich nich sagen: Mach weiter so,ich hänge mich dran und ach ja - willkommen im Forum


----------



## Ben™ (16. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

*Danke euch beiden!* 

@McZonk: Erstmal willkommen im TB! Bezüglich des Inhaltsverzeichnis wollte ich eigentlich noch abwarten.
Da ich aber nun ein bisschen Luft hatte habe ich das bisherige Inhaltsverzeichnis im Startpost gepostet. 


Btt.: Ich habe mich bis eben mit der Fixierung der Pumpe beschäftigt. Passt auch alles soweit. Nur habe ich für heute echt keine Lust mehr weiter zu machen.
Wieso? Weils das was ich mache ne drecks Arbeit ist. Ach seht selbst!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Morgen nach dem Frühstück werd ich dann fertig machen. Dann sollte es auch Bilder der Pumpe im eingebauten Zustand geben. 
So far!* ​


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Oh - ich geb dir nen Tipp: Schneid die dinger in 30sek. ab, bevor du 30min. daran rumfeilst


----------



## Chris_Oi (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Hast du denn nichts, um die Schrauben abzuflexen?
Feilen ist ja nu grade die bescheidenste Möglichkeit.
Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Lehrgang "Manuelles Spanen" am Anfang meiner Lehre.
4 Wochen an nem Stück U-Stahl feilen. So viele Blasen hatte ich noch nie an der Hand
Ein Glück, dass das laaaange her ist


----------



## Ben™ (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Na sagen wir mal so: In der Wohnung wird nicht geflext.  Und ohne Fleiß kein Preis!
Whatever! Ich trink nun noch mein Bier leer und dann gehts auf zu Burger King  und danach ist Feierabend für heute.


----------



## Clonemaster (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Hast du denn nichts, um die Schrauben abzuflexen?
> Feilen ist ja nu grade die bescheidenste Möglichkeit.
> Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Lehrgang "Manuelles Spanen" am Anfang meiner Lehre.
> 4 Wochen an nem Stück U-Stahl feilen. So viele Blasen hatte ich noch nie an der Hand
> Ein Glück, dass das laaaange her ist


 
Bei mir ist das gerade mal 2 Jahre her, ich will die nächsten 5 aber auch keine Feile mehr sehen 


Hmm zum BurgerKing würd ich jetzt auch gerne 

Na dann noch viel Glück beim Feilen, mögen die Späne schneller Fallen als deine Hände


----------



## Ben™ (17. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

*Bitspower in da House!* 

So liebe PCGH-Community: Die Pumpe wurde heute erfolgreich montiert. 
Ein Update dazu wird es jedoch erst morgen geben da die Lichtverhältnisse heute nicht mehr so optimal sind.

Es wird sich aber auf jeden Fall lohnen reinzuschauen. 
Trotz schlechtem Lichtverhältniss konnte ich es jedoch nicht lassen die Pumpenhalterung zu fotografieren...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chris_Oi (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

wie schon erwähnt gefallen mir deine Bilder sehr

Bin schon auf die nächsten gespannt


----------



## Cleriker (18. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Sieht wirklich immer sehr gut aus, was du hier machst. Bitte weiter so!


----------



## Ben™ (19. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

*Danke euch beiden! So etwas hört man natürlich gerne. *

Da heute so ein schönes Wetter war waren die Lichtverhältnisse perfekt um die *montierte Pumpe* zu fotografieren.
Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder. Ich hoffe auch dass bald meine gepulverten Teile wieder zurück sind.  Kanns kaum erwarten...
Ach ja, ich habe heute eine kleine Bestellung bei MDPC rausgehauen und auch schon bezahlt. 
So, jetzt lang genug erzählt. *Hier die versprochenen Bilder der eingebauten Pumpe!!!


** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Cleriker (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Wow, das sind wieder einmal echt geile Bilder! Ich bin wirklich begeistert. Was hast du nochmal für eine Kamera?


----------



## BigH (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Wirklich wieder klasse Bilder!
Bin schon gespannt auf die fertig gepulverten Teile, sind bestimmt


----------



## Chris_Oi (19. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Der Qualität der Bilder nach zu urteilen ists auf jeden Fall eine DSLR. Ich tippe mal einfach so auf eine EOS550D


----------



## Ben™ (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Danke Danke! 
Welche Kamera ich benutze steht bereits im Post: #28  [KLICK] 
Mal sehen wann die Bestellung vom Nils hier ankommt. Mal sehen ob auch jemand weiß was im Paket so enthalten ist.


----------



## AbsolutStorm (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

[X] Abo

das muss ich auch einfach mal weiterverfolgen  sieht alles bisher sehr gut aus 
Will auch sowas machen, bloß das Geld fehlt mir


----------



## Chris_Oi (20. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Na da war ich mit meinem Tipp auf die 550D doch gar nicht so weit entfernt


----------



## Ben™ (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Chris, du bekommst noch irgendwann einen Keks! 



AbsolutStorm schrieb:


> [X] Abo
> 
> das muss ich auch einfach mal weiterverfolgen  sieht alles bisher sehr gut aus
> Will auch sowas machen, bloß das Geld fehlt mir


 Danke und willkommen an Bord! Der Mod ist ja noch recht jung. 

*Aktueller Stand:* Gerade eben habe ich die Versandbestätigung vom lieben Nils bekommen. Was da wohl bestellt wurde?


----------



## Chris_Oi (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*



			
				Ben™;3661802 schrieb:
			
		

> Chris, du bekommst noch irgendwann einen Keks!


 lol 
Ich find´s grad mal unglaublich, dass mir das mit deiner Kamera entgangen ist.
Und dass, obwohl ich doch auch so gerne eine DSLR hätte.
Naja, bis Weihnachten is ja nicht mehr lang, dann allerdings die EOS550D


----------



## Ben™ (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Mit der 550D wirst du auf jeden Fall glücklich werden.
Die 600D hat ein paar funktionen mehr als die 550D. Jedoch würde es sich nicht lohnen von der 550D zur 600D zu wechseln.

Abgesehen von den paar Funktionen mehr hat die 600D noch das schwenkbare Display. Was natürlich sehr geil ist!


----------



## Chris_Oi (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Ich hab ja noch etwas Zeit, mich zu entscheiden
Ich kaufe aber nur das "Gehäuse" und gleich ein besseres Objektiv z.B. von Sigma dazu


----------



## Ben™ (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

Das bleibt natürlich dir überlassen. Ich habe den Body mit dem 18-55 Kit für unschlagbare 599 Euro bekommen.
War natürlich im Angebot. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Kamera.

Wegen dem Objektiv solltest du dir natürlich im klaren sein für was du die Kamera einsetzen willst.


----------



## Chris_Oi (21. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing D5 + Bitspower Mod Kit*

für Motorsportaufnahmen wirs mal das hier: Sigma Objektiv AF 70-200mm 2.8 EX DG APO HSM IF für Canon (568954) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
für Normale Aufnahmen nehm ich für den Anfang erstmal das Standard-Canon-Objektiv, dass bei der 550D meines Kollegen dabei war.
Später dann das hier: Sigma Objektiv AF 17-50mm 2.8 EX DC OS HSM für Canon (583954) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Ich habe aber das Glück, dass mein Kollege die entsprechende Technik besitzt und ich alles in Ruhe ausprobieren kann, bevor ichs selbst kaufe
Mein Desktop-Wallpaper ist mit der 550D und dem Sigma 70-200 meines Kollegen dieses Jahr am Sachsenring gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab leider nur daneben gestanden und das Bier gehalten 
Nächstes Jahr mach ichs selber 
Ich will halt endlich auch ordentliche Fotos machen. Sowohl bei Motorsport, als auch sonst so.
Und ich will ordentliches Ausgangsmaterial fürs Photoshoppen...

Naja gut, ich glaube wir sollten langsam mit dem offtopic hier aufhören, wird eh keinen weiter interessieren


----------



## Ben™ (22. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Wo du recht hast, hast du Recht. Du wirst dass schon richtig machen.
*Nun aber wirklich back to topic!*

*Heute ist es genau eine Woche her seitdem meine Teile zum pulvern weg sind.*
Es wurden zwei Wochen veranschlagt. Vor ein paar Minuten der Anruf: Die Teile sind fertig! 
Ich warte jetzt auf die Rechnung per E-Mail und werde das Geld dann heute noch überweißen. Mit viel Glück habe ich dann die Teile noch diese Woche zurück. 
Wenn nicht wird es halt Anfang nächster Woche werden.


Ach ja, ich hatte heute auch einen kleinen Umschlag vom lieben Nils bekommen. 
Nein! Es war kein Sleeve (dafür ist es noch zu früh).
Bestellt wurden Schrauben und Nieten. Somit bin ich bestens gerüstet sobald die gepulverten Teile zurück sind. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Black Seven*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schwarze Flachkopf Nieten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*M3-Schrauben x 10mm*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*M3-Schrauben x 6mm & M3 Muttern*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*UNC 6-32 x 6mm Schrauben*

**
**
***

Stay tuned!! *​


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Hier sind wohl alle ein bisschen schreibfaul geworden?


----------



## MatMade142 (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Das denk ich nicht, zu Schrauben kann man nur nicht viel sagen.
Bis jetzt sieht alles suppi aus mach weiter.


----------



## Chris_Oi (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Stimmt, zu Schrauben kann man ja nun nicht so viel schreiben.
Sehen aber gut aus


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Ja genau! Die gut aussehenden Schrauben von MDPC-X.
Da ich heute die Versandbesätigung von meinen gepulverten Teilen bekommen habe
werden natürlich die Nieten & Schrauben (hoffentlich noch vor Montag) gebraucht.

Daher das sporadische Update über die mini MDPC-X bestellung.


----------



## Clonemaster (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Darf ich fragen was du für eine Nietenzange benutzt?


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Ein blaue!  Na eine einfache aus dem Baumarkt.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen?


----------



## Clonemaster (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*



			
				Ben™;3671915 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein blaue!  Na eine einfache aus dem Baumarkt.
> Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen?


 
 Hat mich nur mal interessiert  

Bis jetzt hab ich Nieten nur entfernt und nicht wieder reingequetscht


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Die Nietzange die ich benutze sieht in etwa so aus. [KLICK]
Nieten ist das einfachste auf der Welt. 

Jetzt leibt nur noch zu hoffen dass die gepulverten Teile bis Samstag ankommen.
Jedoch schwindet meine Hoffnung da das Paket via Hermes versandt wurde.


----------



## Midsna (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Naja zu unserer aller Verteidigung sei gesagt das ja die Weihnachtszeit begonnen hat und wir erstmal alle unsere Rechner ähh Wohnungen schmücken müssen. 

guck da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir warten alle genauso gespannt darauf das deine Teile wiederkommen wie du und dann wirst du dich vor Post nicht retten können!


----------



## Itzel (24. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Hab mir die 12 Seiten mal reingezogen  
Sieht wirklich alles sehr gut aus 
Am Ende wird wohl kein Teil mehr so sein wie es war  
-ABO


----------



## Hackintoshi (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

Soso, hier bist du also auch am start.
Danke für den link aus dem sysprofileforum. Die frage war also berechtigt, wo du noch postest.
Dieses forum hier, ist ja bekannt dafür. Habe ja selbst einen mod hier gepostet.
[x] Abo


----------



## DuG (26. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erste MDPC-X Bestellung*

super arbeit 
gefällt mir alles sehr gut
-ABO


----------



## Ben™ (26. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - some little teaser!*

*Danke Euch allen und danke für die [X] ABOs.* 
Ihr seit natürlich hier alle herzlich willkommen!

Ben war natürlich heute an diesem Samstag nicht untätig, da Ben auf die gepulverten Teile wartete und daher nicht sonderlich viel machen konnte wurden schon einmal die Mainboard-Abstandshalter schwarz lackiert, so dass das Gesamtbild später (hoffentlich) zusammenpasst.

*ABER:* Gegen zwanzig vor drei wurde dann an diesem Samstagnachmittag Weihnachten für Ben vorverlegt. Ganz unverhofft tauchte der Schnösel von Hermes auf. 

Ich sage nur schwarz supermatt!!! Ich sage nun einfach mal das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen. 
Und ich sage nun einfach mal dass es morgen vermutlich ein größeres Update geben wird. 

Da meine Regierung und ich nun gleich auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen (Glühwein trinken) habe ich Euch jedoch noch *einen kleinen Teaser. Enjoy!* 
Ich denke die nächsten Tage sollten sehr interessant für uns alle werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Gast1111 (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - some little teaser!*

Sauber 
Achja und Abo  War ja schon bei deinem FT02 dabei 

mfg


----------



## Ben™ (28. November 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Danke Wa1lock! 
*
So liebe Community, es ist nun endlich soweit und ich möchte Euch im heutigen Update meine gepulverten Teile zeigen.*
Wie ich schon bereits vor zwei Tagen schrieb sind nun die gepulverten Teile zurück. Leider komme ich aus Zeitgründen nun erst dazu hier zu posten.

Zur Pulverbeschichtung kann man nur sagen: Geil!
Es ist ein schwarzes Seidenmatt mit nur 5% Lichtreflexion. Die genaue Bezeichnung: Schwarz supermatt. Ausgeführt von der Firma deTeil. [KLICK]
Die Beschichtung ist tip top verarbeitet. Keine Blasen, keine Pickel und das zu einem angenehmen Preis.
Auch muss man sagen dass die Teile sehr gründlich und sicher verpackt waren. Somit war Geduld die oberste Priorität beim Auspacken (nicht das noch was kaputt ging).

*Selbst nach zwei Tagen habe ich noch ein Grinsen im Gesicht sobald ich die Teile ansehe.* 
Wie auch immer, ich wünsche Euch nun viel Spaß beim Anschauen der Bilder.


*Fangen wir also mit der Midplate an: Zu sehen auf dem Bild ist die Midplate sowie die Mainboardtray-Führungsschiene.*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Die ersten Nieten haben Ihren Platz gefunden. Durch die Beschichtung war es eine kleine Fummelei bis sie perfekt saßen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier sehen wir die abgeflachte Kante sowie die nun festsitzende Mainboardtray-Führungsschiene.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch die Führungsschiene schließt schön bündig mit dem gesägten Kabelkanal ab.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jetzt noch die Einlegeplatte auf die Midplate und fertig! Passt wunderbar.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weiter geht es also mit der Backplate...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...erstmal die Slotblenden-Halterung vorsichtig positioniert und festgenietet.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch ein schöner Rücken kann entzücken.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Backplate meets Mainboardtray. Beide scheinen sich zu gefallen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Zusammennieten nimmt einfach kein Ende. Vorsicht ist geboten damit nichts verkratzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Beauty! Einfach ein schönes Paar.**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wunderbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie fehlt hier noch was. Ach-JA! Die Driveplate!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Black Seven ist nun geboren. Mal sehen wie sie sich weiter entwickeln wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Dankeschön an den Florian (Firma: deTeil) für die perfekte Umsetzung der Pulverbeschichtung. 
*​


----------



## BENNQ (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Einfach nur geil 

Kann man denk ich was draus machen  

Die hinterseite ohne irgendwelchen 'Schnickscnack' gefällt mir besonders gut 

Welche Slotblenden wirst du dazu verweden ?


----------



## Hackintoshi (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Astreiner job, den die suhler pulverfraktion abgeliefert hat.
Ich kann deine freude nachvollziehen. Wenn die teile erstmal vor einem stehen.
Ging mir letztens auch so, als die ware vom mastermind der modder Xien vor mir lag.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Sieht sehr gut aus, dabei meine ich nicht nur die Pulverung sondern vom ersten bis zur letzten Seite .
Jetzt heißt es wohl vorsichtig erweitern...


----------



## Chris_Oi (28. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Wenn man die gepulverten Teile so seht kann man echt nur neidisch werden.
Somit hast du ja jetzt die beste Ausgangslage fürs weitere modding.
Ich freue mich auf mehr


----------



## Gast1111 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Hammer Sache, das schwarz ist ja mal Top


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. November 2011)

Besser wie jeder Porno!!!

Sieht echt genial sowie schlicht aus.
Dennoch hat es was vom gewissen extra, was mir sehr zusagt!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Hammer geil, das gibt nen Abo!


----------



## MatMade142 (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Echt saube...ähh...SABBER die Lackierung und der Zusammen bau.


----------



## affli (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Echt cooles TJ Projekt. 

Schaut bis jetzt echt sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich immer etwas Neidisch werde wenn jemand ne CNC verwenden darf.. 

Mach weiter so, bleib gespannt dabei. 

Übrigens geile Cam und viel Spass damit!
Ich würd das Schwenkbare Display auch nicht mehr hergeben, hat sehr viele Vorteile.


----------



## McZonk (29. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Waaah, Ben! Ich muss mich ja immer wieder zusammenreißen wenn ich deine erstklassige Arbeit an der CNC sehe. Wirklich Top .

Pulverbeschichtung kann sich auch sehen lassen - pass mir nur gut auf die Teile auf und mach ja keine Kratzer rein .


----------



## Ben™ (30. November 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Hui, welch Andrang hier. 
*Vielen Dank für eure Comments! *

       Da nun die "ersten Steine" gelegt sind wird es bald mit dem Einbau der Hardware und insbesondere dem Einbau der Wasserkühlung los gehen.
       Ich habe das Case soweit auch schon mal zusammengebaut und kann sagen es passt alles bis ins letzte Detail.
       Bevor ich es wieder zerlegen muss, wird es aber noch auf jeden Fall Bilder geben.

       Ausserdem möchte ich mich nun nocheinmal an alle bedanken die mich hier    unterstützen und mir natürlich auch einen Antrieb geben um weiter zu    machen. Danke! 



BENNQ schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil
> 
> Kann man denk ich was draus machen
> 
> ...


       Danke Benno. Slotblenden werden wahrscheinlich die Original wieder reinkommen. Die wurden auch gepulvert.



Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Astreiner job, den die suhler pulverfraktion abgeliefert hat.
> Ich kann deine freude nachvollziehen. Wenn die teile erstmal vor einem stehen.
> Ging  mir letztens auch so, als die  ware vom  mastermind der modder  Xien vor mir  lag.


      Danke! Ich kann die Firma einfach nur weiterempfehlen.



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, dabei meine ich nicht  nur die Pulverung sondern vom ersten bis zur letzten Seite .
> Jetzt heißt es wohl vorsichtig erweitern...


      Danke und ich werde es vorsichtig erweitern. Handschuhe sind Pflicht.



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Wenn man die gepulverten Teile so seht kann man echt nur neidisch werden.
> Somit hast du ja jetzt die beste Ausgangslage fürs weitere modding.
> Ich freue mich auf mehr


     Danke Chris, du wirst dich freuen dürfen. Ich habe noch recht viel auf meiner ToDo-Liste stehen.



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hammer Sache, das schwarz ist ja mal Top


    Danke! Das Schwarz kommt auch richtig gut auf den Fotos rüber.



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Besser wie jeder Porno!!!
> 
> Sieht echt genial sowie schlicht aus.
> Dennoch hat es was vom gewissen extra, was mir sehr zusagt!!


   Hm, dass lassen wir jetzt mal so da hingestellt sein. Schlicht & Edel. Uuuund Danke!!



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Hammer geil, das gibt nen Abo!


  Danke für dein Abo und daher ein herzliches Willkommen von mir.



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Echt saube...ähh...SABBER die Lackierung und der Zusammen bau.


 *Ein Taschentuch rüber reich* Danke Danke!



affli schrieb:


> Echt cooles TJ Projekt.
> 
> Schaut bis jetzt echt sehr gut aus, auch wenn ich immer etwas Neidisch werde wenn jemand ne CNC verwenden darf..
> 
> ...



Das affli ist an Bord! Schön, freut mich. Habe eines deiner Projekte als stiller Mitleser verfolgt.
Zum Fräsen kann man sagen dass es natürlich sehr toll ist. Jedoch ist es  nicht nur das Fräsen sondern auch die Erstellung der Daten und die  Bedienung der Fräse.



McZonk schrieb:


> Waaah, Ben! Ich muss mich ja immer wieder zusammenreißen wenn ich deine erstklassige Arbeit an der CNC sehe. Wirklich Top .
> 
> Pulverbeschichtung kann sich auch sehen lassen - pass mir nur gut auf die Teile auf und mach ja keine Kratzer rein .



Danke Christian, freut mich dass es dir gefällt. Kratzer?! Seh ich aus wie ein Weib? *grins*


*Edit: *Habe eben noch die Versandbestätigung von meinem CPU-Kühler bekommen.


----------



## Ben™ (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Heute habe ich eine Mesh-Blende für die NT-Halterung gebaut. 
Damit ist gewährleistet dass der erste bzw. der letzte Lüfter auf dem Radiator später auch genügend "Frischluft" abbekommt.

Als Ausgangsmaterial diente dazu das Original-Mesh vom TJ07. 
Morgen wirds dann noch die Bilder des zusammengebauten Case geben (sofern Ihr sie sehen wollt). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Sieht wie alle deine Teile sehr hochwertig aus. Dann kann es ja bald mit den Zusammenbau losgehe .


----------



## MatMade142 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*



			
				Ben™;3699054 schrieb:
			
		

> ... (sofern Ihr sie sehen wollt).  ...


Was soll das den für eine bescheuerte Frage sein?
Natürlich wollen wir sie sehen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Deine Bildqualität ist echt genial, wie bekommst du die so gut hin die Bilder?

Was hast du für Einstellungen an deiner 600D? Welches Objektiv?

Ich hab eine 400D und bekomme lang nicht solche guten Bilder hin wie du :/

Und btw. hast du schick gemacht das Gitter


----------



## Ben™ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Danke Danke! Die Bilder werden heute oder morgen kommen. Muss die nämlich erst noch machen. 
@PSP-Hacker: Ich fotografiere mit der Canon 600D. [KLICK] Als Objektiv habe ich das 18-55 Standartobjektiv drauf.

Ich benutze allerdings keine Modis sondern schieße auf Manuell. Wichtig dabei ist der ISO-Wert, Blende, Belichtungszeit & das AF-Messfeld.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Komisch, dass mache ich alles auch, doch dennoch werden meine Bilder nicht so gut wie deine  Heißt also weiter üben^^

Könntest mir ja etwas von deinem Talent abgeben


----------



## DuG (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

wo gibts den das tolle mesh zukaufen


----------



## Ben™ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*



DuG schrieb:


> wo gibts den das tolle mesh zukaufen


Dann zitiere ich mich mal selbst. 


Ben™ schrieb:


> Als Ausgangsmaterial diente dazu das Original-Mesh vom TJ07.


----------



## Ben™ (4. Dezember 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

*Und auf gehts:* Heute waren eigentlich wieder die gleichen schlechten Lichtverhältnisse wie gestern.
Soll heißen dass ich gezwungen war mit Zimmerlicht zu fotografieren (was  ich nicht gerne mache). Jedoch sind ein paar gebrauchbare Bilder dabei  gewesen.
Ich fass mich nun auch kurz da Frau und ich gleich auf den Weihnachtsmarkt gehen. Glühwein trinken. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatMade142 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Sehr schön, aber igendwie hat das Case einen leichten lila Stich, oder täuscht das ?


----------



## XE85 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

sehr schön, den Radiator würde ich allerdings etwas höher setzen.

mfg


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Super, das sieht sehr sehr Edel aus und wirkt wie aus einem Guß.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie sich die Hardware hier harmonisch einfließen lässt....


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Das ding sieht einfach  nur hammer aus


----------



## Midsna (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Genial alles sehr stimmig  Nun her mit der Hardware darauf bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Ben™ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

*Danke und wie man sieht habe ich noch einiges vor mir.* 

@MatMade143: Das täuscht, bei so einem schlechten Lichtverhältniss so eine große Schwarzfläche zu fotografieren, ist nicht einfach. 
@XE85: Bezüglich dem Radiator, dass bleibt so wie es ist. So habe ich auch noch bisschen Spielraum mit weitere Frischluftzufuhr. 

Ich hoffe morgen kommt mein CPU-Kühler!  
Es wird auf jeden Fall noch ein bisschen dauern bis die Kiste wirklich fertig ist und bis dahin wird es sicherlich noch einiges zu zeigen geben.


----------



## BENNQ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Sieht wirklich super aus 

Aber wieso ist die eine Leiste noch nicht gepulvert oder wird die gar nicht gepulvert ?


----------



## Ben™ (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Die werden nicht gepulvert. Ich finde dass ist ein optisches Schmankerl.
Die Streben sieht man eigentlich auch nur dann wenn das Seitenteil nicht montiert ist.

Zudem wird es später richtig ins Gesammtbild passen, sobald ich (irgendwann) fertig mit dem Mod bin.


----------



## MyH Pacino (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind zurück!*

Echt klasse! Hab hier auch noch ein Tj07 stehen, da bekommt direkt Lust zu basteln ^^


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

* Pünktlich zum Nikolaustag 2011 kam mein CPU-Kühler! 

*Heute als der liebe Postmann kam und mir ein kleines Paket überreichte wusste ich nur zu gut was im Paket enthalten sein sollte.
Also öffnete ich voller Vorfreude das Paket und mich strahlte wieder ein kleines Paket mit der Aufschrift "Watercool" an.

*Inhalt:* Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 in einer Sonderanfertigung (Acrylglas-Deckel). 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der HK 3.0 der schönste CPU-Kühler ever! Jedoch wird sich meiner noch einer Modifikation unterziehen müssen.

Daher sag ich einfach mal: *made in germany & stay tuned!* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatMade142 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Ein echtes Sahnestück : Watercool FTW


----------



## Chris_Oi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Was willst du denn an dem schönen Teil noch modifizieren?


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Was willst du denn an dem schönen Teil noch modifizieren?


Spare in der Zeit. Werde es Euch natürlich zeigen wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Blackmac93 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Bin gerade auf diesen [Worklog] gestoßen, habe mich wirklich Seite für Seite durchgeklickt und könnte bei jedem Bild heulen, ich kann es nicht anders ausdrücken 

Das TJ07 ist mein absolutes Traumcase, der Preis ist zwar heftig, aber zum 24ten, werde ich es mir glaub ich auch gönnen.

Was du einfach nur aus dem Case machst, und die geile Hardware(Pumpe, Heatkiller)

Mach weiter so! Sowas jeden Tag zu sehen, wäre ein Traum 

Gruß der Blacky


----------



## Ben™ (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Danke, ich freue mich sehr, dass es dir gefällt.
Lass dein TJ07 unter dem Weihnachtsbaum stehen und starte hier auch einen Worklog. 

Gruß Ben


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Der CPU Kühler sieht ja richtig klasse aus. 
Modifikation mit Licht?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schick!!


----------



## Santanos (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Wie kommt man eigentlich zu sonner Sonderanfertigung? Geld? Beziehungen?


----------



## Ben™ (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Mit nettem Charisma und einer Anfrage zur Firma.


----------



## Santanos (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Charisma kenn ich...muss man drauf würfeln, gell?


----------



## Ben™ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

*Kurze Info:* Habe ein kleines Paket von Martma (Stempel-Hauser) [KLICK] bekommen.
Im Paket enthalten war ein Top-AGB für das TJ07 - angefertigt von Martma. 

Morgen wirds dazu Bilder geben. Gruß Ben


----------



## Blackmac93 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

da freue ich mich ja jetzt schon drauf


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Das muß ja ein megaupdate sein, wenn die veröffentlichung solange auf sich warten läßt.
Wie war das nochmal?: Schwach anfangen und gaaaanz stark nachlassen


----------



## Ben™ (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Doch ich habs gehört!! 
Jedoch muss ich gestehen dass ich noch keine Zeit hatte um Bilder vom AGB zu machen. 
Immer wenn man(n) was vornimmt klappts irgendswie nicht. ^^

Aber morgen habe ich den ganzen Sonntag dafür Zeit.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Nagut, dann ist ja alles klar. Freu mich schon


----------



## Blackmac93 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung*

Dann ist mein Sonntag ja gerettet 

wie sieht es bei dir eig mit nem sLight aus?


----------



## Ben™ (11. Dezember 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Wie versprochen kommen nun die Bilder des Top-AGB. Ich hoffe Euch gefallen die Bilder.
Mit dem Einbau muss ich noch warten bis ich ein paar Teile besorgt habe. 

@Blackmac93: Wird vermutlich irgendwann kommen. Ich sag mal so: Eigentlich bin ich noch im Rohbau. 


*So nun zu den Bildern: Top-AGB von martma 

** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Blackmac93 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

endlich 

sieht wirklich sehr edel aus 

ja wegen nem sLight werde ich auch gucken müssen für mein Tj07, muss ich mal Nils anschreiben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Sehr geil! Will auch haben


----------



## BENNQ (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Sieht wirklch super aus 

Aber ist das jetzt Inlay oder nicht ? Kann ich irgendwie nicht erkennen


----------



## Cleriker (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Kommt drauf an wie er den Deckel modifiziert hat. Es könnte Inlay oder on top sein. SO sind ja auch keine Dimensionen deutlich zu erkennen. Ich tippe aber mal, dass es on top über die Fläche angebracht wird.

Es sieht übrigens echt nice aus!!!


----------



## Chris_Oi (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Und deine Fotos sind mal wieder spitze
Bin gespannt wie das ganze eingebaut aussieht


----------



## Morpheus19 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

InLay ist das nicht aber man bekommt auch ein Top der das ganze dann wie ein Inlay ausschauen lässt. ich kann den AGB nur empfehlen. vor allem das Wasservolumen ist Hammer 

Weiter so ich staune immer mehr und mehr mit diesem Project


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Dezember 2011)

Krasser Top AGB, darf man fragen was sowas ungefähr bei Martma kostet?


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Der AGB kostet normal 65€ + MwSt.  
Dazu kommt nochmal die Einlegeplatte mit 20€ netto.

Der Top-AGB wird im TJ07 montiert. Als Inlay gibt es den leider nicht.
Wie Morpheus19 bereits schon sagte sieht es mit der Einlegeplatte später aus wie ein Inlay.


Es ist eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip wie das zweiteilige Top-Window von martma.


----------



## DuG (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

sehr schickes teil


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Oh, das ist ja ein teurer Spaß.
Mir persönlich wäre es zu teuer.


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Ich habe das gute Stück durch einen Deal (auf den ich nun nicht eingehen werde) günstiger bekommen. 
Ich freue mich schon soooo auf den Einbau. Dazu muss ich aber noch erst auf ein paar Teile warten. 

Gut Ding will Weile haben?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Magst mir den Deal auch nicht via PN sagen? 

Wie menst denn das? Verstah das "Gut Ding will Weile haben?" net^^


----------



## D4K1NE (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Magst mir den Deal auch nicht via PN sagen?
> 
> Wie menst denn das? Verstah das "Gut Ding will Weile haben?" net^^


 
Er meint das qualitaiv hochwertige Produkte immer länger brauchen um fertig zu werden als "Billig-Schrott" 
Und eins muss man ihm lassen - das ist echt mal sehr sehr saubere Arbeit  (und was ganz wichtig ist: endlich ein TJ07 Mod ohne iATX oder murderMod anleihen)


----------



## Ben™ (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Er meint das qualitaiv hochwertige Produkte immer länger brauchen um fertig zu werden als "Billig-Schrott"


Danke! So kann man es auch sagen. 


zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Er meint das qualitaiv hochwertige Produkte immer länger brauchen um fertig zu werden als "Billig-Schrott"
> Und eins muss man ihm lassen - das ist echt mal sehr sehr saubere Arbeit  (und was ganz wichtig ist: endlich ein TJ07 Mod ohne iATX oder murderMod anleihen)


Danke für die Blumen! Also MM-Teile werden bei mir nicht verbaut. iATX finde ich nur Sinnvoll sofern Wohnungsbedingt kein anderer Stellplatz vorhanden ist. 

*Btt.:* Ich habe soeben noch einen kleinen Radi bestellt. [klick mich]
Der kleine Bruder zum schon vorhanden Quad-Radi. Somit habe ich die untere Fraktion vom TJ07 später sinnvoll ausgenutzt. 
Ausserdem werd ich noch eine zweite Pumpe bestellen. Auch mit dem Top-AGB von martma lauft bisher alles nach Plan. Es wird also bald wieder Updates geben.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Juhu! Updates sind hier immer gut. Bin gespannt wie's aussieht.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

*Kleine Umfrage:* Ich hoffe ich bekomme ein paar relevante Meinungen. 

Also gekühlt werden soll der CPU, GPU, Mainboard (Fullcover) & RAM.
Bisher ist ein 480er Quad Radi vorhanden und zwei AGBs.

Ich möchte nun noch ein bisschen aufstocken.

*Zur Debatte steht also:* 1x 120er Radi + eine zweite Pumpe *ODER* 1x 240er Radi (und es bleibt bei einer Pumpe).

Ich weiß es noch nicht.  Was meint Ihr??


----------



## MatMade142 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Eine Pumpe reicht völlig nimm lieber mehr Radifläche.
Ich hab in meinem System eine AS XT und die reicht für GPU,CPU,MB und Mora, also sollte deine Laign, die ja stärker ist als meine, reichen.


----------



## affli (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Bin genau Mat seiner Meinung. 

Lieber das Geld in einen grösseren Radi stecken, als in eine Pumpe. 
Zumindest bringt es dir mehr Vorteile als umgekehrt.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2011)

Definitiv den 240er Radi! Von der zweiten Pumpe profitierst du nicht, von der Kühlfläche jedoch schon. Die Pumpe macht nur krach.


----------



## Ben™ (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

*Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen.* 

Die Frage ging eigentlich nicht um die Kühlleistung sondern um die Platzausnutzung.
Obwohl nun hier im Forum sowie in der Overclockingstation mehr zum 240er Radiator tendiert wurde, werde ich nun doch lieber
einen 120er Radiator und eine zweite Pumpe verbauen.

Warum? Ich habe heute einen 240er Radiator testweise hereingehoben und dass wird einfach zu eng. 
Mit dem 120er hinngegen passt es wunderbar. Somit habe ich auch noch gut Platz für eine zweite Pumpe.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Dezember 2011)

Manche Leute sind eben unbelehrbar xD


----------



## Ben™ (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Ich denke der Hardware Labs Back Ice GTX (480er + 120er) bringt genügend Kühlleistung.
Mit einer zweiten Pumpe kann ich die Pumpen langsamer laufen lassen und fahre somit leiser.

Ausserdem habe ich noch die Sicherheit falls mal eine Pumpe aussteigen sollte.


----------



## D4K1NE (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



			
				Ben™;3746091 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke der Hardware Labs Back Ice GTX (480er + 120er) bringt genügend Kühlleistung.
> Mit einer zweiten Pumpe kann ich die Pumpen langsamer laufen lassen und fahre somit leiser.
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich noch die Sicherheit falls mal eine Pumpe aussteigen sollte.



Die Leitung wird auch reichen - da brauchste dir mal keine sorgen machen 

Allerdings würde ich eine zweite pumpe nicht als Absicherung betrachten - sollte eine ausfallen wird die den Durchfluss schon gut bremsen.


----------



## MatMade142 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Naja, dann mach trotzdem einen guten Mod, auch wenn du dich gegen uns stellst.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Dann nimm halt den 120er, aber lass die zweite Pumpe weg. Du tust dir damit wirklich keinen Gefallen.


----------



## Ben™ (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



zllukSkullz schrieb:


> Die Leitung wird auch reichen - da brauchste dir mal keine sorgen machen
> 
> Allerdings würde ich eine zweite pumpe nicht als Absicherung betrachten - sollte eine ausfallen wird die den Durchfluss schon gut bremsen.


Lieber gebremst als ein totaler Ausfall oder? 


MatMade142 schrieb:


> Naja, dann mach trotzdem einen guten Mod, auch wenn du dich gegen uns stellst.


 Thx! Werd ich schon machen (hoffe ich). Stets bemüht (seinen Aufgaben gerecht zu werden). 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt den 120er, aber lass die zweite  Pumpe weg. Du tust dir damit wirklich keinen Gefallen.


Das wird sich die Tage zeigen.  Mal schauen...


*Gruß Ben*


----------



## Ben™ (24. Dezember 2011)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

*So Leute, heute geht es nach kurzer Zeit wieder weiter.*
Ich habe den Top-AGB von Martma endlich verbaut und es passt wirklich haargenau. 
Jedoch muss ich gestehen, dass ich erst Zweifel hatte, ob ich das auch so hinbekommen werde wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß beim angucken der Bilder! 
*

Update: Top-AGB von martma montiert!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

 *Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Weihnachten!!* 

​ *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Chris_Oi (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Der integriert sich ja perfekt ins Gehäuse. Gefällt mir sehr gut
Könntest du eventuell noch ein paar Detailfotos von oben machen? 
Deine Fotos gefallen mir einfach so gut 
Retuschierst du jedes Staubkorn in Photoshop, oder bist du beim putzen echt so penibel?
Deine Bilder sind immer so "sauber"


----------



## Jonnyhh (24. Dezember 2011)

Der TopAbg sieht echt klasse aus. Fall es bei mir mal ne wakü gibt, ist der ein muss.


----------



## Koyote (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Wow, dass nenne ich mal GENAU! Super Update. Was machst du als nächstes?

Dir auch schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Ben™ (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Der integriert sich ja perfekt ins Gehäuse. Gefällt mir sehr gut
> Könntest du eventuell noch ein paar Detailfotos von oben machen?
> Deine Fotos gefallen mir einfach so gut
> Retuschierst du jedes Staubkorn in Photoshop, oder bist du beim putzen echt so penibel?
> Deine Bilder sind immer so "sauber"


 Danke Chris. Weitere Bilder werden schon noch kommen. Dann auch mit der schon vorhandenen Einlegeplatte.
Wegen der Staubkörner: Also ich seh schon welche auf den Bildern. Bevor ich fotografiere wisch ich mit einem Mikrofasertuch ab. 


Jonnyhh schrieb:


> Der TopAbg sieht echt klasse aus. Fall es bei mir mal ne wakü gibt, ist der ein muss.


Thx...


Koyote schrieb:


> Wow, dass nenne ich mal GENAU! Super Update. Was machst du als nächstes?
> 
> Dir auch schöne Weihnachten


Ja, ich hab schon geschwitzt bis der AGB verbaut war. Ich musste dazu schliesslich die Driveplate modifizieren.
Als nächstes wird es wohl mit dem zweiten Radiator weitergehen.


----------



## Blackmac93 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

ich kann es nicht anders sagen... Super geil! Sieht wirklich sehr nice aus, hoffe das ich mein Case nur halb so schön hin bekomme.

TJ07 ich komme freu mich auf den DHL-Menschen


----------



## Ben™ (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Danke. 
Wie siehts aus, wirst du auch ein TB machen?
Und nicht vergessen viele schöne Bilder zu machen.


----------



## DuG (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

die Idee mit den bitspower teilen ist genial super arbeit


----------



## Blackmac93 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Danke.
> Wie siehts aus, wirst du auch ein TB machen?
> Und nicht vergessen viele schöne Bilder zu machen.


 
ja so wie es aussieht werde ich noch auf mein Geschenk warten müssen =/ Das Case wird als Sperrgut versendet und die DHL ist überlastet.

Wie es mit einem TB aussieht muss ich noch gucken 

könnte dich glaub ich eh nicht topen, einfach super Arbeit muss ich einfach immer wieder sagen


----------



## Ben™ (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



DuG schrieb:


> die Idee mit den bitspower teilen ist genial super arbeit





Blackmac93 schrieb:


> könnte dich glaub ich eh nicht topen, einfach super Arbeit muss ich einfach immer wieder sagen


*Thx...* Freut mich dass es gefällt.
Mit dem Mod wird es dann wohl auch erst nächstes Jahr weitergehen da ich arbeitstechnisch viel um die Ohren hatte. 
*Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!* Übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## Santanos (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Tja, da sag ich doch ganz brav: Glückwunsch zum Main.


----------



## XE85 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Gutes neues und glückwunsch zur Main, sieht aber auch wirklich Top aus bis jetzt. 

mfg


----------



## Midsna (1. Januar 2012)

Gratz zur Main verdient ist verdient! Sieht echt genial aus bis jetzt


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2012)

Na das Jahr fängt doch gut an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Koyote (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Glückwunsch zur Main, geiler Mod


----------



## SuperSonicc (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Von mir auch dickes GZ zur Main, das Projekt sieht echt super aus. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit auch mal n TJ07 aber mitnichten auch nur annähernd so klasse wie deins. Mein Abo hast du. Weiter so. 

PS. Gesundes Neues auch von mir.


----------



## DoctorCox (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*



			
				Ben™;3795487 schrieb:
			
		

> *Thx...*
> *Jedenfalls wünsche ich Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!* Übertreibt es nicht.



Hat nicht ganz geklappt ;D

Aber ich hab' mir mal die Zeit genommen von Vorne bis Hinten alles durchzulesen... Echt Top! Deshalb jetzt noch ein verspaetetes ABO


----------



## Blackmac93 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

von mir auch, herzlichen glückwunsch, hast es dir wirklich verdient 

und an alle nen frohes neues Jahr


----------



## speedracer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Hey,

echt geiles Projekt machts du da. Da ich das gleiche Gehäuse besitze finde ich solche umbauten immer toll um ideen zu bekommen mein Case später selber ein bisschen umzugestalten.

[ABO] von mir

mfg speedracer


----------



## Chris_Oi (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

Von mir auch alles Gute zur Main
Haste dir verdient


----------



## Ben™ (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB von martma*

*Ich** bin auf der Main? *  Cool!
Ich wünsche Euch erstmal allen ein gutes Neues! Natürlich freut es mich sehr dass ich zum Jahresbeginn auf der Main bin. 

Vielen Dank für all die lieben Kommentare. Freut mich wirklich sehr! Ich finde es auch schön dass das Tagebuch neue Leser gefunden hat.
*"Edel-Casemod Black Seven: Ein TJ07 wird perfektioniert".* Es wird natürlich noch einiges zu Berichten geben da ich noch sehr weit am Anfang mit meinem Mod bin.

  Jetzt muss ich jedoch erst einmal mein Neujahrskater auskurieren.  Es wird aber auf jeden Fall die Tage weiter gehen und ich freue mich immer sehr über Eure Feedbacks!


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Januar 2012)

Gratz zur Main ^^


----------



## Ben™ (7. Januar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Gratz zur Main ^^


Danke. 

So Leute nach einem fetten Neujahrskater und anschliessend einer dicken Erkältung  geht es nun mit einem *kleinen Bilder Update* weiter.
Heute kam ein Paket mit meinem Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler.

*EK Water Blocks in da House!* 


*Fangen wir also mit dem Mainboard-Kühler an.* *Viel Spaß dabei! *


*EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 'Nickel / Plexi' für Asus Rampage III Extreme*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EK Water Blocks EK-RAM Dominator 'Nickel / Plexi' für Corsair Dominator Arbeitsspeicher*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werd ich mich noch um den zweiten Radi kümmern. Bis denn dann. ​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

Sehr geil!!! 

Dein Bildqualität ist echt hervorragend!!!


----------



## XE85 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

Schöne Kühler, gute Wahl

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (7. Januar 2012)

Echt feine Teile


----------



## Chris_Oi (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

Sehr lecker.
Und die Fotos sind wieder der absolute Hammer


----------



## Bagui (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*


sieht echt geil aus. Grad mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund kommen die Teile sehr geil rüber.


----------



## The_Schroeder (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

NEID 

Geiles Teil, freu mich auf das Ergebnis ^^

Wie viele MP hat deine Kamera? ^^


----------



## Ben™ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr geil!!!
> Dein Bildqualität ist echt hervorragend!!!





XE85 schrieb:


> Schöne Kühler, gute Wahl
> mfg





Cleriker schrieb:


> Echt feine Teile





Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Sehr lecker.
> Und die Fotos sind wieder der absolute Hammer


Danke! Mir gefallen die EK-Kühler auch sehr gut. 


Bagui schrieb:


> sieht echt geil aus. Grad mit dem schwarzen Hintergrund kommen die Teile sehr geil rüber.


Thx!! Als Hintergrund musste das Seitenteil herhalten. 


The_Schroeder schrieb:


> NEID
> Geiles Teil, freu mich auf das Ergebnis ^^
> Wie viele MP hat deine Kamera? ^^


Ich freu mich auch schon auf das Ergebnis. Wird aber noch ein bisschen dauern. 
Werd mich heute erstmal mit anderen Kleinigkeiten auseinandersetzen. 
 Zur Kamera: Da habe ich diese im Einsatz [KLICK]. Die hat 18 Megapixel.


----------



## jumpel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...




Hi und Glückwunsch zu deiner bisherigen Arbeit!

Eine Frage zu obigem Bild bzw. wohl WaKü allgemein.
Ich nehme an dass der Einlass in der Mitte und der Auslass oben bei den Spannungswandlern ist.
Wie kommt das Wasser zur Southbridge?
Sind in diesem dünnen Stück zwischen NB und SB etwa zwei Kanäle (für Hin- und Rücklauf) eingefräst - ist ja leider durch die Blende verdeckt - ? Ist ja schon sehr eng wenn noch Bohrungen und Dichtungsgummis reinmüssen.
Oder ist das lediglich ein Kanal der die Southbridge "flutet" und die bekommt keinen direkten Wasserdurchfluß ab?​


----------



## Ben™ (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

Danke und erstmal ein willkommen hier im Tagebuch. 
Zu deiner Frage: Zwischen Southbridge und Northbridge laufen *zwei Kanäle*.

*Edit:* Damit du es dir besser vorstellen kannst habe ich kurzerhand den Kühler geöffnet.
Hier sieht man deutlich das der erste Kanal unten und der zweite Kanal oben entlang läuft.

Ich hoffe nun ist alles klar soweit. Falls noch Fragen wären - Fragen! Gruß Ben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jumpel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*

Ja irre, also das ist ja mal ein echt durchdachtes, krasses Teil!
Danke dir!


----------



## Shizophrenic (9. Januar 2012)

der ramkühler schaut einfach lecker aus, klasse Bilder!

Bin schon auf den Einbau gespannt.


----------



## Ben™ (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mainboard- & RAM-Kühler*



jumpel schrieb:


> Ja irre, also das ist ja mal ein echt durchdachtes, krasses Teil!
> Danke dir!


Ja bitte, freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte.


CoXxOnE schrieb:


> der ramkühler schaut einfach lecker aus, klasse Bilder!
> 
> Bin schon auf den Einbau gespannt.


 Frag mich mal, ich freu mich auch schon!! Die EK-Kühler sind schon lecker.
Mit dem Einbau muss ich allerdings noch warten bis die Wärmepads da sind.


----------



## Ben™ (11. Januar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Leider müssen wir uns mit dem Umbau des Mainboard & Co. noch gedulden. 
Meine Bestellung ist noch nicht komplett und kann vorraussichtlich erst am 16.01.12 verschickt werden. 

Damit die Wartezeit nicht so schwer fällt habe ich ein paar Bilder vom Rampage III Extreme gemacht. *
...so beautiful and nice!* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bagui (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Ich liebe dieses Board. Es ist ein wunderbarer Bestandteil meines Rechners und ich will nie mehr ohne ein Asus ROG Board auskommen müssen. Deine tollen Bilder machen die Wartezeit sehr erträglich


----------



## zettiii (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Schöne Bilder und geiles Board !


----------



## Morpheus19 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

ich bemerke gerade das du auf den 1366 Sockel gehst. der ist doch noch ganz gut im rennen soviel ich in der letzten Zeit mitbekomme.  naja ich bin froh das ich doch nicht verkauft habe  Aber ich denke darüber nach das gleiche Board zu kaufen und mein Gigabyte zu verkaufen


----------



## Ben™ (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Na klar wird es ein 1366. Es kommt ja auch ein i7-980x drauf. 
Ich hoffe jetzt natürlich das ich schnellst meine Wärmeleitmittel hier habe...!

Ben der Geduldige.


----------



## Chris_Oi (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich das jetzt schon gesagt habe, aber deine Bilder sind wieder mal der Hammer.
Kein Wunder bei der Cam


----------



## Morpheus19 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin froh das ich doch nicht auf 2011 umgestiegen bin  x58 ist halt schon eine gute platform  bei mir röddelt eine xeon w3580 ist gleichgestellt mit der 980


----------



## Joker_68 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

So nice das Board 

Weiter so


----------



## McZonk (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



Morpheus19 schrieb:


> bei mir röddelt eine xeon w3580 ist gleichgestellt mit der 980


 Der 980X ist schließlich ein Sechskerner (Gulftown, 32nm), wohingegen der W3580 nur vier Kerne nutzt (Bloomfield, 45nm). Also ein kleiner, aber doch recht feiner Unterschied. 

@Ben: Schöne Bilder hast du da gezaubert um die Wartezeit etwas zu verkürzen. Man darf gespannt sein, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Morpheus19 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

OOO ok  das wusste ich nicht ich war da anderer Meinung. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Ben™ (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



McZonk schrieb:


> @Ben: .... Man darf gespannt sein, wie es weiter geht.


Na freilich!  Ich bin auch schon gespannt bis wann die Sachen hier wirklich eintrudeln. Aber man(n) hat ja immer irgendetwas zu tun.


----------



## Ben™ (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir sehen hier den Inhalt vom heutigen Paket.  Aber! - wo zum Teufel ist die mitbestellte Wärmeleitpaste abgeblieben?! 
Nach einem kurzen Telefonat musste ich dann zur Kentniss nehmen dass ich eine Teillieferung bekommen habe. 

*
Noch einmal kurz zusammengefasst:* Ich habe nun die Wärmeleitpads (0,5, 1,0 & 1,5mm von links nach rechts) die ich für den Umbau von Mainboard & Co. benötige zwar hier, leider fehlt mir nun aber noch die Wärmeleitpaste.  
Soll heißen dass ich mich mit dem Umbau noch solange gedulden muss bis der Rest der Lieferung verfügbar ist.  Ohmmm!

*
Edit**:* Hier noch etwas zu den Wärmeleitpads: Neue Wärmeleitpads von Phobya verfügbar ​


----------



## Morpheus19 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Wo wohnst du denn dann bringe ich dir paste vorbei  München oder umgebung?


----------



## Ben™ (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

In Freiburg, steht doch da. 
Ich habe schon noch WLP hier, warte aber auf dir GELID Solutions Extreme!


----------



## Morpheus19 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Stimmt wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil 

Ich habe die Ceramique 2 da


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



			
				Morpheus19; schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Ceramique 2 da



Gut zu wissen,wenn's mal klemmt, daß auch noch Münchner hier im thread sind.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Januar 2012)

Tja Nürnberger verwenden halt lieber mx4 ^^ (einmal Franke immer Franke!!!!)


----------



## Hackintoshi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Tja Nürnberger verwenden halt lieber mx4 ^^ (einmal Franke immer Franke!!!!)



Gut zuwissen, was du als gleitmittel hernimmst und wenn ich mal wieder in der schönen frankenstadt bin, melde ich mich vorher bei dir. Oan haferl geht immer....


----------



## Midsna (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Das mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. Ja wenn es mal voran gehen soll 

Zu deinen Bilder die ja wie immer super aussehen: Also das Rampage ist schon ein geniales Board allerdings nicht ganz meine Farbcombo 

Das ganze in Schwarz- Grün und ich würde glatt schwach werden


----------



## Ben™ (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

So, habt ihr nun also Eure Bekanntschaften klar gemacht? 


Midgardsnake schrieb:


> Das mit der Wärmeleitpaste ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich. Ja wenn es mal voran gehen soll
> 
> Zu deinen Bilder die ja wie immer super aussehen: Also das Rampage ist schon ein geniales Board allerdings nicht ganz meine Farbcombo
> 
> Das ganze in Schwarz- Grün und ich würde glatt schwach werden


...richtig nervig da ich wohl bis zum 27.01 warten werden muss. 
Das Rampage III ist einer der schönsten Mainboards wie ich finde. Ist zwar nicht mehr das neuste aber was solls!


----------



## ferb (14. Januar 2012)

Von mir gibts auch mal ein [x] Abo 
Und für was ist der 4 Pin Anschluss hinter den Sound-Anschlüssen gut?


----------



## Ben™ (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



ferb schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch mal ein [x] Abo


Danke, ich freue mich über jeden Mitleser. 


ferb schrieb:


> Und für was ist der 4 Pin Anschluss hinter den Sound-Anschlüssen gut?


Das ist ein 4-Pin-Stromstecker. 


*Jetzt noch einmal zur Wärmeleitpaste:* AT hat nun den Liefertermin für die GELID Solutions Extreme auf den 17.02.2012 gesetzt und ich habe darauf die Bestellung storniert. 
Das dauert mir einfach zu lang. Bei voelkner ist die WLP lieferbar und soll angeblich auch schon morgen bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## affli (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Na das macht mal Laune. 

Aquatuning und ihre Lieferengpässe. 
Die würden manchmal besser etwas weniger Produnkte anbieten, 
dafür auch eine bessere Verfügbarkeit gewährleisten. 

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, freu mich auf den Zusammenbau!


----------



## Blackmac93 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Freut mich sehr, dann hab ich endlich wieder was zum lesen  

meine Case-Teile sind seit heute beim Pulvern jetzt muss ich mir arbeit suchen


----------



## DoctorCox (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Bock fuer mich Mathe zu lernen? ;D


----------



## ferb (17. Januar 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt die wlp bald 
Und für das ist der stromstecker?  CPU extra Strom?


----------



## ro0ki (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Sieht richtig gut aus was du da auf die Beine stellst, ich werde auf jedenfall dabei bleiben


----------



## Ben™ (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

*Viva la voelkner!* 
Gestern bestellt - heute in der Hand.

So muss dass sein! Jetzt weiß ich noch gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll. 
Zum einen bin ich auf der Arbeit gut eingespannt und zum anderen hatte ich ja schon bereits erwähnt dass es in der Sektion Radiator ein paar Abänderungen geben wird. 


*GELID Solutions GC-Extreme* Wärmeleitpaste! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Spritze klar, Spachtel auch klar, was ist das andere, wo recommended drauf steht? Schreib bitte mal, ob das mit dem Spachtel gut funktioniert hat!?


----------



## Timmynator (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Von der Produktpräsentation her schonmal ganz schick. Jetzt muss nur die Leistung noch stimmen 

€dit @ Cleriker: 

Das wo "recommended" draufsteht, ist Endorsement. In diesem Fall ein positives Testurteil für die Paste von TechPowerUp.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Ja endlich!!! Dann kanns ja jetzt endlich weiter gehen


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Danke Timmynator. Habs jetzt auch sehen können. War vorhin nur mit dem Handy on.


----------



## Ben™ (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Von der Produktpräsentation her schonmal ganz schick. Jetzt muss nur die Leistung noch stimmen .


Danke!  Hier noch etwas zur Gelid: Gelid stellt GC-Extreme-Wärmeleitpaste vor - GC Extreme, Gelid, Wärmeleitpaste

*
btt.:*  Ich habe nun die gewünschte Wärmeleitpaste hier und ich habe die Wärmeleitpads hier.
Ich denke morgen oder am Freitag werd ich anfangen das Mainboard umzuklempnern. 

Das mit dem Radiatorumbau wird noch ein bisschen dauern bis ich auch mal wirklich die Zeit dazu habe.


----------



## zettiii (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Na dann viel Erfolg dabei  ! Teu teu teu, dass alles heil bleibt 

Die WLP sieht gut aus, ich hoffe die Leistung ist gut !


----------



## affli (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme*

Lass dir ruhig genügend Zeit!
Lieber an der gewohnten hohen Qualität festhalten!


----------



## Ben™ (23. Januar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

*Danke Euch beiden.* 

Ich habe die Zeit am Wochenende genutzt und nun endlich das Mainboard umgebaut. Es lief soweit alles gut beim Umbau bis auf die kleinen EK-Krankheiten. 
EK Water Blocks legt kleine "Standoffs" bei, die zwischen Kühler und Mainboard kommen. 
Im Manual beschreibt EK dass man die Abstandshalter mit ein bisschen Wärmeleitpaste auf dem Kühler fixieren soll. So etwas kommt für mich  jedoch nicht in Frage. 

Daher musste ich all die kleinen Abstandshalter auf dem Mainboard vorplatzieren und den Kühler vorsichtig auflegen und zwar so dass nichts verrutscht. 
Eine total nervige Angelegenheit die echt Zeitraubend war. 

*...so, nun die versprochenen Bilder.* 


*Umbau: Rampage III Extreme auf Fullcover* *EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 'Nickel / Plexi'*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benötigt wurde ein Präzisions-Schraubenzieher.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach dem der Kühler demontiert war wurde auch gleich die Southbridge gründlich gereinigt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und anschließend wieder mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste besudelt.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gleiches Spiel mit der Northbridge.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nach einer Tortur an rumgefummelei (wegen der Standoffs) sitzt der EK-Kühler probeweise perfekt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jedoch wurde sicherhaltshalber der Kühler wieder demontiert um zusehen wie sich die Wäremeleitpaste verteilt hat...* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...wie erwartet sah es jedoch gut aus.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch die Wärmeleitpads lagen noch dort wo sie sein sollen.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wunderbar! Also wieder nervtötend alle Standoffs auf dem Board platziert und den Kühler endgüldig montiert.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Passt perfekt. Detailbilder folgen die Tage.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Chris_Oi (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Während mir die Kühlkörper vorher nicht so gefallen haben sieht das Board jetzt richtig gut aus.
Ist echt schick der Kühler


----------



## Bagui (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Auch haben wolen den tollen Kühler. 
Was hast du denn dafür hinlegen müssen???


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Sieht jetzt schon mal echt edel aus!

Will mehr sehen!


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Oh ja ich hab och jut geflucht so´ne Fummelei  aber so is doch schöner


----------



## affli (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Wow sieht das Board Lecker aus...! 
Der Kühler gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. 

Warum hast du die Anstandhalter nicht mit wärmeleitpaste beschmiert?
Du kannst das ja auf der Kühlerseite machen. Was spricht für dich dagegen?
Ich fand diese Methode echt gut, gegenüber deiner Fummelei..


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja mal ne gute idee. Die muss ich mir merken!!


----------



## ro0ki (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Das Board sieht mit dem neuen Kühler richtig gut aus


----------



## Manicmanuel (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Könntest du mir verraten welche Pads du verwendet hast (Dicke)?
Ich möchte meinR3E auch auf den EK Kühlerblock umrüsten und will nen Fehlkauf vermeiden.

PS: Ich bin zwar eigentlich auf den Acetal + Nickel aus ber jetzt wo ich den durchsichtigen bei dir seh.. komm ich glatt ins Grübeln


----------



## Ben™ (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

*@Chris_Oi, PSP-Hacker, StrahlemanDeluxe & ro0ki*
Danke schön Jungs!  Ich freue mich über die Kommentare.
Da macht das modden gleich viel mehr spaß! 

Die Tage werd ich für euch noch ein paar Detailbilder machen.

*@Bagui*
Hier der Link zum Kühler! [KLICK]

*@affli*
Richtig! Genau das gibt EK eigentlich auch vor. Nur ist das so ein rumgeschmiere und rumgekleckere. 
Jetzt ist der Kühler auf jeden Fall sauber verbaut.

*@Manicmanuel*
Ja, kann ich dir verraten: Du brauchst 0,5mm & 1,5mm starke Pads.


----------



## Propella (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover)*

Hey, spitzen Arbeit. Sieht sehr sauber aus!


----------



## Manicmanuel (24. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Ben™ (28. Januar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

*Hey Jungs, *

ich habe für euch heute die versprochenen Detailbilder vom Mainboardkühler.
Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder. Die Radiatorhalterung ist nach wie vor in der Planung.

Dafür gibt es die Tage etwas anderes. Stichwort: Heatkiller!
*Stay tuned!* 


*EK Water Blocks EK-FB RE3 'Nickel / Plexi'




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Morpheus19 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Das Board ist einfach nur der Hammer. respekt 1a Projekt


----------



## reisball (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Sehr schöner Bilder die man hier bewundern darf. Bin schon gespannt, wie es hier weiter geht.


----------



## Chris_Oi (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ahh, sehr schön
Haste wieder mal fein gemacht Ben
Das vorletzte ist mein Lieblingsbild.

Nutzt du ein Stativ? Und mit welchen Werten hast du in etwa fotografiert (Belichtungszeit/Blende)?

P.S.: Deine tollen Bilder lenken mich wenigstens von meinen eigenen Computerproblemen ab


----------



## Clonemaster (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

wow - ein Augenschmaus 

Besonders gefallen mir die Kondensatoren die man durch den Kühler sieht


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Einfach nur geil!!!
Ich überlege grad selber, mein SB System gegen ein 1336 System zu Tauschen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Januar 2012)

Würde ich nicht machen. Wie kommst Du denn auf so etwas? Nur wegen dem Board?

Nun zu dir Ben,
sieht echt spitze aus so, hast 'nen guten Geschmack! Die Bilder sind auch gut geworden. Ich bereue grade etwas, damals nicht auch auf 1366 gewechselt zu haben. Daran ist nur dein klasse Tagebuch schuld... Weiter so!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ne, weil dort OC noch richtig Spaß gemacht hat, net so wie bei SB.

Werde es aber wie es aussieht lassen, denn meine CPU hat ordentlich Dampf unter dem Heatspreader^^


----------



## Ben™ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

*Danke Danke @all!* Freut mich sehr dass ich euch ein bisschen was fürs Auge bieten konnte...
...und das Gute daran ist, dass noch viel mehr kommen wird. 

@Chris: Ich fotografiere ohne Stativ und benutze eine kleine Blende.
@PSP-Hacker: Du meinst wohl ein 1366 System.  Demnächst werd ich den i7-980x auspacken: Der hat oderntlich Spautz.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ja, meine ich  Voll verschrieben ^^

 Einen 980X!? Hast du zu viel Geld?

Magst mir dann deine alte CPU geben?


----------



## Ben™ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

So steht es doch im Startpost. 
Welchen alten CPU meinst du?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Tatsache steht da^^

Ich meine, falls du eine alte 1366 CPU hast, die könntest du mir ja geben


----------



## Ben™ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Hab ich leider keinen. Bleib du mal bei deinem SB-System. 

*Aber jetzt etwas anderes und zwar hab ich eine Frage an euch: *
Dieser Schlauch hier wird zum Einsatz kommen: [KLICK]

Ich bin mir nun nicht sicher ob ich diese Tüllen [KLICK] oder diese [KLICK] nehmen soll. Also sprich 10mm oder 11mm Durchmesser.
Am liebsten natürlich ohne Schlauchschellen. Ich hoffe auf ein paar relevanten Meinungnen. Gruß Ben


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Also der Schlauch ist schon mal eine gute Wahl!
Nur erst eine gegenfrage, warum überhaupt Tüllen? Schraubies sind doch genau so gut oder?

Wenn du wirklich Tüllen nehmen solltest, dann würde ich die 11mm Tüllen nehmen, denn die haben einen größeren Innendurchmesser und somit auch einen höheren Durchfluss.

Gruß


----------



## Ben™ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Weil z.B. zwei Bitspower 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse nicht auf den Heatkiller passen. 
Die sind zu fett. 

Daher Tüllen, die Frage ist halt welche besser sind damit der Schlauch nicht runter rutscht. 


*Edit:* Ausserdem sind Tüllen schöner.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ah ok.

Ich finde Schraubies schöner  Deshalb sind ja geschmeckter ja auch unterschiedlich 

Da würde ich dann einfach die 11mm Tüllen nehmen, die müssten dann eig den schlauch gut halten^^


----------



## zettiii (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ja, ich denke auch, dass du mit dem Schlauch zufrieden sein wirst 

Allerdings haben größere Tüllen, keinen größeren ID, weil die alle 1/4" Gewinde haben und somit den gleichen ID 
Tülle, gerade bei so dicken Schläuchen sind mMn viel praktischer und schicker  Ich würde bei Tüllen jedoch immer zu Perfekt Seal greifen, die halten am besten ! Da der Schlauch einen ID von 9,5 mm hat, denke ich sitzt der auf den 10 mm Tüllen schon fest genug. Bei den 11 mm könntest du Probleme beim draufstecken bekommen.


----------



## Ben™ (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Ja, dass sehen ich so ähnlich. Schraubis kommen im nicht sichtbaren Bereich zum Einsatz. 
Ich habe eine 10mm Tülle hier und wenn der Schlauch drauf steckt muss man schon mit ein bisschen Kraft ziehen dass der Schlauch herrunter kommt.

Die andere Sorge ist halt die Erwärmung im Kreislauf: Nicht das sich der Schlauch dehnt.


----------



## zettiii (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage III Extreme (Umbau auf EK Water Blocks Fullcover) + Detailbilder*

Kannst sie ja mal in 35° Wasser halten und dann probieren


----------



## Ben™ (1. Februar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

*Liebe PCGH-Community,* 
*es ist mal wieder Update-Time!!*

Der ein oder andere von euch erinnert sich vielleicht als ich im Post #150 eine Sonderanfertigung vom 'Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung' präsentiert habe.



Ben™ schrieb:


> *Inhalt:* Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 in einer Sonderanfertigung (Acrylglas-Deckel).
> Meiner  Meinung nach ist der HK 3.0 der schönste CPU-Kühler ever! Jedoch wird  sich meiner noch einer Modifikation unterziehen müssen.


*Heute möchte ich euch die modifizierte Version vom 'Watercool Heatiller 3.0' zeigen*. 


Ich hoffe euch gefallen die Bilder...enjoy! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## reisball (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Nickel ist einfach geil, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Die gebürstete Oberfläche des Kühlers ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Heretic (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Wow sieht echt Geil aus das Teil , respekt.


----------



## 4LI4Z (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Sehr schönes Projekt, der Heatkiller sieht ja mal echt genial aus.


----------



## Chris_Oi (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Absolut der Hammer


----------



## Cleriker (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Ich erhebe hiermit Anspruch auf das Vorkaufsrecht für diesen Kühler! Des sieht einfach fabelhaft aus!


----------



## D4K1NE (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Ich schick dir per PN meine Adresse, damit du diesen fetten Klunker kostenfrei los werden kannst 

Wirklich hübsches Teil  bin mal gespannt wie er in Aktion aussieht!

Mach weiter so!


----------



## Ben™ (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

*Danke, freut mich immer wieder!!* 
Und so macht es gleich doppelt so viel Spaß euch meine Arbeiten zu zeigen.

@Cleriker & D4K1NE:  Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte! 


Ich denke ich werde mich am Wochenende um weitere Ein- & Umbauten kümmern.
Bald werd ich euch auch wieder mehr vom Case zeigen können.


----------



## microbion (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

nice w0rK! [x]ABO


----------



## affli (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Boah Alter ist das ein geiler Falter..


----------



## zettiii (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Heatkiller 3.0 Sonderanfertigung 'Finale Version'*

Sehr schick ! 
Ich geh mal davon aus, der wird noch beleuchtet ?


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Februar 2012)

Soooo Sick!!!!! Einfach nur geil. Große klasse


----------



## Ben™ (4. Februar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

*Jungs es ist mal wieder soweit: Update!* 

Heute kommt das Herzstück der Black Seven dran, der schwarze i7: *Intel Core  i7-980X Extreme Edition. 
*Ich mach mich jetzt gleich mal an den Einbau ran. Sollte ein Kinderspiel sein.

Bilder davon werd ich für euch auch noch machen. Ich poste das ganze dann die Tage.
Bin heut ein bisschen am Ar..h da ich den halben Tag auf der Autobahn verbracht habe. 


*Viel Spaß!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@microbion: Dank und willkommen im Tagebuch. 
@**affli, **zettiii & **CoXxOnE: Thx!!! Bilder vom eingebauten Kühler coming soon. *​


----------



## 4LI4Z (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Feines Teil, schöne Bilder, die du da machst.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Geiles Teil!!! Will auch haben!!!


----------



## zettiii (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Ich gebe dir gleich meine Adresse per PN durch, ok ? 

Schöne CPU ! Ich hoffe die Leistung reicht dir


----------



## Bagui (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Hey wollen wir tauschen mein 920er gegen deinen 980er 
Also den MB Kühler werd ich mir demnächst auch bestellen ich find den einfach nur Klasse. 
Also deine Pics sind der Wahnsinn.  Das erste und zweite gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Ich freu mich auf weiteres 

Gruß Bagui


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Februar 2012)

Sabber Sabber Sabber.... Das ist mal Rechen power ^^


----------



## Hackintoshi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Das herzstück eines powerusers. Geiles teil. Preislich die oberliga.
Mein lastesel kostet ebensoviel.


----------



## Chris_Oi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Haste wieder mal schöne Fotos gemacht
Bin auf den Einbau gespannt


----------



## Midsna (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition*

Ich schließe mich meinen vor Redner an. Allerdings lasse ich dir das gute Stück und gönne Ihn dir auch ............................................

aber nur Leihweise bis ich mir das passende Board dafür geholt habe dann kannst Ihn zu mir schicken 

Ein echt schönes Stück damit wirst du viel Spaß haben 

schönen Sonntag de Midgardsnake


----------



## Ben™ (5. Februar 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Ich denke der i7-980X hat genügend Rechenpower...
Anyway...Ich habe heute das gute Stück im Sockel 1366 platziert. Bilder dazu gibt es gleich.

Es wird auch die Tage wieder mehr Bilder vom Case geben. Ich habe meine bisherige Radiatorplanung verworfen und eine echt simple Lösung gefunden.
Ich möchte jetzt nicht näher darauf eingehen - in ein paar Tagen wirds dazu Updates geben. 


*Hier die Bilder vom Einbau CPU + Heatkiller 3.0 Spezial! 

Sockel 1366



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



i7-980X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GELID Solutions GC Extreme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anpresstest...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...fertsch! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Sehr geil!! Will auch haben!!

Ich glaube, ich sollte dich mal besuchen kommen^^


----------



## brunkenbold (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Ihr wohnt mir alle zu weit im Süden, deshalb habe ich mir das schon lange aus dem Kopf geschlagen... 

Sehr schöne Bilder - von Anfang bis Ende! Genau so weiter machen, das Teil muß einfach gut werden!!!
Ich bleib dran.


----------



## Chris_Oi (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Der Kühler passt echt perfekt zum Gesamtbild.
Man könnte denken, er wäre extra für dich gebaut...


----------



## Ben™ (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Danke Danke. Ich freue mich schon dass ich die Tage wieder mehr vom Case zeigen kann.

@PSP-Hacker: Klar komm vorbei, Stuttgart ist ja nur ein Katzensprung entfernt. 
Btw.: Ich war erst am Samstag da.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

Klar, falls ich mal wieder in die Gegend kommen sollte, melde ich mich bei dir!


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - i7-980X Extreme Edition + Heatkiller 3.0*

So, und bevor du am Samstag wieder da bist, hast du schon mal ein Abo mehr 
Bilder und Projekt sind einfach klasse


----------



## Ben™ (1. März 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Sorry das hier schon der Staub ansetzt! 
Ich habe mir ein neues Autoradio geleistet und mich noch mit anderen hübschen Sachen im Leben beschäftigt. 

Aber es wird jetzt dann die Tage wieder vorran gehen. 
Heute habe ich ausserdem mein Seitenteil mit Inlay-Window von Markus zurück bekommen - also gibt es bald mehr zu sehen! 


*Damit das Warten nicht so schwer fällt gibt es nun einen kleinen Teaser!* (noch in der Mache)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Zu wenig Bilder!! Will mehr!!!!

Was für ein Autoradio hast du dir denn geholt?


----------



## PornoStyle (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Gefällt mir SEHR  wenigstens wieder mal einer der einen I7 980X wie ich hat 

Will auch mehr bilder !


----------



## Ben™ (7. März 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

*Hello meine lieben PCGH'ler!* 

Ben is back und daher möchte ich Euch heute meinen aktuellen Stand am Case zeigen.
Ich habe nochmal alles rausgeschraubt und an der Sektion Radiator ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen. 

Da ich Euch nun nicht zutexten möchte geht es auch gleich los!


*Dieses  Material nennt sich Polystone und kommt von der Firma 'Röchling'. Es  handelt sich hierbei um eine Art Kunststoff vergleichbar mit POM. Auf  der Sichtseite habe ich vier M4-Gewinde eingeschraubt und auf der  Rückseite sechs M3-Gewinde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze wurde dann am Boden vom Case mit M3-Schrauben verschraubt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt schön symmetrisch und hebt bombenfest!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank der M4-Gewinde lässt sich die Radiatorhalterung richtig fest verschrauben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Radiator habe ich einen Temperatursensor von Aquacomputer angebracht und einen Bitspower Schnellverschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmmm..?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...genau!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird der Ausgang vom Radi mit dem Eingang der Pumpe verbunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Radiator und Pumpe pressen den Schnellverschluss gegenseitig zusammen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem sitzen die Lüfter nun an der Aussenseite. Finde ich persönlich schöner und sinnvoller. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann durfte mein Netzteil mal probesitzen. In der Höhe schliesst es mit dem Radi schön bündig ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Laufwerksschacht wurde wieder montiert, auch hier passt der Abstand einfach perfekt!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und als kleines Leckerlie gibt es noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Stand. Ich hoffe die Bilder haben Euch ein bisschen gefallen.
Bald geht es wieder weiter! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


@PSP-Hacker: Ich habe mir das Alpine CDA-117RI gekauft. Sehr geiles Autoradio.
Allerdings ist es bei einem Golf 5 GT-Sport eine Qual das Radio einzubauen. Hier mal noch ein Link dazu. 
*Alpine CDA-117RI - Displaybeleuchtung*


----------



## Chris_Oi (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Sehr geil
Deine Bilder sind wieder spitze.
Und das Polystone ist echt hartes Zeugs. Kein Wunder, wenn da gemahlener Stein mit drinne ist


----------



## MatMade142 (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Sehr sauber gearbeitet, bin richtig auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2012)

Cooles update, sehr gute Bilder, echt klasse! Das warten lohnt wieder.
Die bitspower Teile sehen wirklich schick aus und das Gehäuse begeistert mich einfach immer wieder.

PS.: das Netzteil ist auch nice


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Sehr geiles Radio, muss ich schon sagen! Steuerst du damit auch einen Subwoofer?

Was aber noch viel geiler ist, sind die Bilder!!! Es sieht echt klasse aus! Ich muss echt mal zu dir kommen!!!
Aber wieso machst du die Pumpe direkt hinter den Radi? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller einen AGB dazwischen zu setzten? Es heißt doch man sollte immer vor der Pumpe einen AGB setzten.

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2012)

Was für ein Radio? Auf welchem Bild?


----------



## zettiii (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Das ist ja kein muss, es macht das Befüllen nur leichter. Aber das kriegt man auch schon hin 

Ich kann mich da meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen ! Du machst wirklich tolle Arbeit und fantastische Photos ! 
Auch das Polystone,wusste nicht einmal, dass es sowas gibt, sieht sehr schick aus und passt gut und das Konzept. Der Radi sitzt so auch viel besser !



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was für ein Radio? Auf welchem Bild?



Am Ende seines Posts, hat Sven erwähnt, welches Radio er nutzt


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2012)

Das hab ich wegen dem @psphacker überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen.

@Ben 
Das Sony DSX-S300BTX hätte dir wohl auch zusagen können. Ich persönlich mag das typische Alpine-design nicht sonderlich.


----------



## Ben™ (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*



zettiii schrieb:


> Auch das Polystone,wusste nicht einmal, dass es sowas gibt, sieht sehr schick aus und passt gut und das Konzept. Der Radi sitzt so auch viel besser !
> .....................
> Am Ende seines Posts, hat Sven erwähnt, welches Radio er nutzt



Danke, das Polystone ist zwar normalerweiße schon schwarz wurde aber nochmals lackiert...
...und wer ist Sven? 

Ben! 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hab ich wegen dem @psphacker überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> @Ben
> Das Sony DSX-S300BTX hätte dir wohl auch zusagen können. Ich persönlich mag das typische Alpine-design nicht sonderlich.



Also ich  bin mit dem Alpine super zufrieden. Sehr geil, übersichtlich und einfach gut zu bedienen. Klangtechnisch ist ein Kracher!
Das Alpine 117RI spielt auch in einer ganz anderen Liga als das Sony. Aber hier gehts ja nicht ums Radio sondern um den PC.


----------



## Accipiper (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

So, eigentlich wollte ich 20:15 einen Film schaun, aber dann hab ich zum Glück gedacht, kannst ja noch mal schnell reinschaun. Vielleicht gibts ja doch noch ein geiles Modding-Projekt. Aber das hier ist ja einfach der Hammer. Wer das nicht abboniert ...

Man sollte hier einen Button einführen, um bei allen Beiträgen von Ben automatisch ein Like setzten zu können. Einfach genial und die Bilder, 

Super Projekt. Ich bin erst recht neu auf dem Gebiet, aber super interessiert. Ich bleib auf jeden Fall dran.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hab ich wegen dem @psphacker überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen.



Was hast du wegen mir nicht wahrgenommen?

@Ben, ich glaub du hast noch eine Frage von mir übersehen^^


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2012)

Vor dem link steht:
"@PSP-Hacker"
An der Stelle hab ich automatisch nicht weiter gelesen.


----------



## reisball (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Sehr geile Bilder und ein fettes Update. Bei der Verschlauchung von Radi und Pumpe hast du ganze Maßarbeit geleistet, passt wirklich perfekt.
Ich freu mich immer, wenn es hier weiter geht. Du bist auch einer von denen, die gerne viele und gute Bilder posten. Ganz klar Daumen hoch von mir .


----------



## affli (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Ich glaube an den Worten von Reis gibts für mich nicht's mehr hinzuzufügen. 
Echt wieder ein Top Update, welches richtig Spass macht sich anzugucken! 

Auszusetzen gibts bei deiner sauberen Massarbeit sowiso nichts. 

Wie bist du auf diesen Polystone gekommen? Interessantes Produkt.
Hab ich bis gerade eben aber noch nicht gekannt! 

Für mein Lian-Li liebäugle ich auch die Pitspower Schnellverschlüsse..
Kannst du die Empfehlen? Wie seiht das aus wenn die "frei" verlegt sind? 
Kann es Probleme geben das die ohne (wie bei dir) druck gegenseitig sich plötzlich Lösen? 

Ich blick bei den Dingern irgendwie nicht ganz so durch!


----------



## ro0ki (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Die Bilder sind der Hammer und ein richtig schönes Update, ich bin auf mehr gespannt


----------



## Ben™ (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

*@reisball & affli:* Das müsst Ihr ja gerade sagen. Ihr habt doch immer die tollen Mods.
Daher nehm ich das nun als Kompliment auf und sage einfach mal Danke!! 

So jetzt noch zu afflis Fragen: Das Polystone hatten wir noch hier im Betrieb herumliegen.
Da es genau 15mm hoch ist war es einfach das perfekte Material für mein Vorhaben. Hier mal ein Link dazu: Polystone G schwarz HD

Wegen der Schnellverschlüsse brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die heben durch die zwei O-Ringe schon sehr fest.
Ich habe den "kompakt" drauf. Auch ohne Gegendruck musste ich ziehen wie ein Ochse um das Teil wieder zu lösen.

*@Accipiper & ro0ki:* Danke Jungs. Ich freue mich über jeden Mitleser! 
*@PSP-Hacker:* Welche Frage meinst du?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Ob du mit dem Radio auch einen Subwoofer im Auto ansteuerst. Diese Frage meinte ich ^^


----------



## Ben™ (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Achso...im Moment nicht. Hatte ich bei meinem alten Golf!
Jetzt möcht ich vermutlich erstmal chippen lassen und dann habe ich 210 PS. 

Falls du weitere Fragen mit Off-Topic hast dann kannst gern per PN oder FB quatschen!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Ah ok.
Genau, würde ich auch sagen, verlagern wir auf PN oder auf FB


----------



## Santanos (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Nett, nett! Und wieder was gelernt!  Das Poly sieht auf alle Fälle besser aus als die übliche Lösung mit den Elektro-Boxen von Pollin


----------



## Ben™ (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Richtig! Zudem der Radiator auf diesen Boxen eh nur verklebt wird war das für mich keine anständige Lösung.


----------



## zettiii (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Frag mich nicht, wie ich darauf komme  Tut mir leid, Ben  

Bin sehr gespannt wie es weiter geht !


----------



## Midsna (9. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Es geht weiter!*

Wat soll man jetzt zu dem Update sagen ??????  ......................... ach ja !

Wiedermal ne SUper saubere Arbeit und deine Fotos einsame klasse. Ich hab das bestimmt bloß überlesen oder wieder vergessen aber was ist eigentlich als nächstes dran??

grüße
de Midgardsnake


----------



## Ben™ (10. März 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

*So Leute, heute gibt es ein Update das der liebe martma (Stempel-Hauser) für mich gemacht hat!* 

Mein Seitenteil hat ein Inlay-Window bekommen, dass natürlich perfekt umgesetzt wurde.
Alle Bilder im kommenden Update wurden von martma selbst gemacht.

Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden und kann an dieser Stelle martma's arbeiten nur weiter empfehlen! 


*Update-Time: Seitenteil wird gefräst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Auschnitt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Acrylglas-GS Fräsen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...beautiful! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, da bedarf es von meiner Seite aus nicht mehr vieler Worte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Sehr geil!!! Gefällt mir echt gut!

Würde auch gerne was bei denen mal machen lassen, doch es ist einfach zu teuer für mich da


----------



## Gnome (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Omg! Da muss ich gleich mal was posten, so geil wie das aussieht! Gibts selten in letzter Zeit, dass ich mich mal blicken lasse, aber das zieht mich magisch an 

Seeeehr geil! Gefällt mir verdammt gut!


----------



## Accipiper (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

 Oh mein Gott, ich will das auch ...

... echt super genial, besonders der Übergang sieht echt mega aus!


----------



## Midsna (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Na was soll man dazu den Sagen : Martma eben . Absolut genial sieht echt klasse aus und passt natürlich Super ins gesamt Bild


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Endgeile Qualitätsarbeit.


----------



## brunkenbold (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Perfekt, Ben! Weiter so, der PC wird 'ne Granate!
Werde Dein Projekt mit Spannung bis zum Schluß verfolgen...

Gruß Brunke


----------



## MatMade142 (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

 Der Übergang zwischen Plexi und Seitenwand ist echt perfekt.

(Das Lob geht an Martma, nicht an dich)


----------



## SirToctor (10. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

egal wie oft man es sieht...so eine martma arbeit ist einfach unfassbar schön! und ich freu mich, dass du in den genuss kommst  und es uns zeigen kannst


----------



## reisball (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ich fasse es gar nicht, wie es hier abgeht...
Ohne Frage sollte ein maschinell gemachtes Window, so perfekt aussehen wie dieses hier...
Keine Kritik. Nur mal mein persönlicher Eindruck, wenn ich so lese, was hier von allen dazu geschrieben wird.


----------



## zettiii (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Achja, wie oft ich schon überlegt habe, das auch machen zu lassen ... 
Aber dann mach ich es lieber für nen 10er selbst ohne Inlay 
Sieht sehr gut aus !
Allerdings hat reisball Recht.


----------



## affli (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

wunderschön!


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (11. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Da kann man Mal anfangen zu sabbern


----------



## Ben™ (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*



reisball schrieb:


> Ich fasse es gar nicht, wie es hier abgeht...
> Ohne Frage sollte ein maschinell gemachtes Window, so perfekt aussehen wie dieses hier...
> Keine Kritik. Nur mal mein persönlicher Eindruck, wenn ich so lese, was hier von allen dazu geschrieben wird.


Da hast du sicherlich nicht ganz unrecht...
Aber auch das martma-Window ist nun ein Bestand von meinem PC und daher wollte ich es Euch einfach nicht vorenthalten.

Ich kann nur noch einmal betonen das es wirklich wundervoll aussieht!


----------



## zettiii (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ohja, das tut es


----------



## reisball (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ich finde es gut, dass du es hier zeigst. Ist schließlich auch dein Worklog. Btw.: Geschenkt nehm ich son Inlay auch mit Freuden.
Nur die Kommentare kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.
Wie gesagt maschinell = perfekt, so muss es sein.

Ich entschuldige mich schon mal für meine Wortwahl, aber so langsam geht mir halt die Entwicklung im Moddingbereich tierisch auf die Eier.
*Ich meine das ganz allgemein und das geht nicht gegen dich! Ich mag deinen Worklog sehr, sonst würde ich hier nicht jeden Tag reinschauen.
*Aber ich habe das Gefühl heutzutage ist handgemachtes nichts mehr wert und dafür interessiert sich auch keiner mehr. Es gibt fast ausschließlich TJ Worklogs in denen alles von martma oder jemand anderem mit einer CNC gemacht wurde.  Bestes Bsp. Der gelbe TJ-Mod von Simons. Anfangs dachte ich, coole Sache und jetzt ist er sogar zu faul die letzten Kabel noch zu sleeven. Hat alle Arbeiten von martma machen lassen und das Teil dann nur zusammengebaut.
Argumente sind dann auch immer die Gleichen, warum man es nicht selber macht: keine Zeit, kein Talent, kein Werkzeug und es soll perfekt werden. 
Alles Schwachsinn in meinen Augen, mein Window ist genauso perfekt wie deins, nur halt ohne Inlay. Ich wette sogar darauf mein Window-Ausschnitt gegen ein maschinell gemachtes, den Unterschied wird niemand sehen. Die Leute sind halt alle zu faul selbst was zu machen.


----------



## Ben™ (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ich versteh schon was du meinst und kann das auch nachvollziehen...
...aber mach dir da mal kein Kopf. Du wirst bei mir weder murderMod-Teile oder sonstige vorgefertigte Teile finden!

Das einzigste was ich von martma habe ist der Top-AGB und das Window. 
Genauso wenig setze ich auf ein iATX nur weil es bei einem TJ07 so easy geht. Bei dir find ich es jedoch soooo cool weil du dein Case auf den "Kopf" gestellt hast. 


Bezüglich deiner Aussage der CNC-Arbeiten muss ich dir jedoch wiedersprechen. Wie du siehst habe ich meine Driveplate auf der CNC selbst gemacht und es ist ja nicht so dass ich vor der Fräse stehe und sage: "mach mal!". Als ausgelernter Mediengestalter habe mir die Daten für die CNC-Fräse selbst erstellt.  Da heißt es erstmal alles ausmessen, positionieren und passende Daten erstellen. Damit es maschinell also perfekt wird muss erstmal die richtige Information vorliegen und wenn man dann Zugriff auf eine CNC hat ist es natürlich eine feine Sache.

Mit dem gelben TJ versteh ich dich nur zu gut (das wurde ja schon gelb gepulvert gekauft). 
Es stimmt natürlich absolut das nur noch die Hardware eingebaut wurde und dann gesagt wird: "Hier mein Mod!". Noch viel schlimmer finde ich das dass ganze dann auch noch auf die Main kommt. Ich hatte es schon bei affli (als er auf der Main war) angedeutet. Ich bewunder deine sowie afflis Arbeiten immer wieder und bin erstaunt wie Ihr euch die Hände wund arbeitet.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ist doch wie überall ... wer das Geld hat.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber nicht schlimm, Dinge die man nicht kann abzugeben, soll ja gut werden der Mod und es hat nunmal nicht jeder eine ruhige Hand zum Dremeln oder so. 
Ist eigentlich mein Zweitliebster TJ07 Mod, ich steh auf das puristische und auf Silverstone sowieso


----------



## SirToctor (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

meine Meinung dazu (sorry Ben für OT - aber die Diskussion ist jetzt nunmal entstanden und ich gucke ja auch jeden Tag hier rein)

Ich erblasse vor Neid, bei Leuten wie Kero, Affli, Reisball etc, wenn die die Feile schwingen. Und das motiviert mich, immer besser zu werden. Gucke ich mir mein erstes selbstgemachtes Window an könnte ich heut brechen. Dafür kann ich mittlerweile gerade und sauber feilen...zwar nicht so, wie die pro's aber ganz ok.

Zu Sachen wie martma: ich finde man muss unterscheiden - es gibt 2 arten von Windows - einmal selbst gemachte aufm Blech - und halt mit Inlays. Die Inlays sind so besonders, weil sie selten sind - aber deswegen nicht besser meines Erachtens. Die Teile von Martma sehen genial aus imho. Aber von mir bekommt jmd. mehr respekt, wenn er ein window selbst ordentlich macht. Dann hat er arbeit reingesteckt und nicht nur einfach viel geld für martma. Dennoch feiere ich jedes Inlay, weils geil aussieht. 

Nichts destotrotz - hätte ich das Geld, würde ich mir ein TJ07 kaufen mit Inlaywindow....und es neben mein aktuelles gehäuse stellen. Das hab ich nämlich selbst gemacht


----------



## reisball (12. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

*@Ben:* Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, warst du gar nicht gemeint. Martma AGB hab ich auch .


Wollte hier auch keine Diskussion über MontageLogs oder so starten.
Davon gabs schon mehr als genug im Luxx.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Hässliches Gehäuse!


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Womit begründest du das? Kommt mir jetzt sehr unfreundlich vor die Aussage. Mir gefällts.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Dann darf ich wohl der erste sein :

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Chris_Oi (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Habe durch das ganze OT Gelaber hier dein Update erst jetzt gesehen.
Ich finde die CNC-Arbeit perfekt, so solls ja auch sein

Zum OT Gelaber:
Ich bin auch ein Anhänger von CNC-Arbeit.
Wer hier meint, das würde keine Arbeit machen, der sollte mal ein Teil ordentlich konstruieren und dann selbst an der CNC fräsen. Ihr werdet schnell feststellen, dass das ebenso verzwickt sein kann, wie Handarbeit.

Edit: Ebenso Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. März 2012)

Greetz zur Main 
Zum Fenster wurde ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt *____*


----------



## ferb (13. März 2012)

Ja gz zur Main


----------



## SirToctor (13. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Glückwunsch zur Main, Ben, hast es dir verdient! Aber wir erwarten natürlich auch viel von Dir 

Und Glückwunsch, dass du das Glück hast an einem *so wunderschönen Gehäuse* zu arbeiten


----------



## affli (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Moin Ben

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main!
Schaue hier sehr gerne rein, ein tolles Worklog! 

Zum Thema Martma bzw. Stempel Hauser möchte ich noch etwas klar stellen:
Reisball hat ja auch nie angezweifelt, dass es keine Arbeit gibt oder es nicht auch gekonnt sein müsste eine CNC zu bedienen.
Aber den wichtigsten Faktor haben ein paar Leute hier vergessen!
Eine Fräsung die ich für "viel" *GELD* machen lasse: Muss bzw. soll Perfekt sein! Ansonsten würden ich nicht *Geld* dafür bezahlen! 

Aber warum bezahlt man Geld dafür? Weilst einfach nun mal hammer Geil ausschaut! und einem keine CNC zur verfügung steht...


----------



## brunkenbold (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur Main! Bitte nicht von Deiner Perfektion nachlassen! 
Gruß Brunke


----------



## Midsna (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Mahlzeit Ben,

 natürlich ein Gratz zur Main von mir ganz Klar. Du hast es aber auch verdient bei deiner tollen Arbeit die du hier ablieferst.

 Zum OT.: Meiner Meinung nach ist das hier, vom lieben Geld mal ganz  abgesehn, auch ein geschmacks Sache. Ich bin ehrlich ich würde mir so  ein wunderschönes Window auch machen lassen wenn das liebe Kleingeld  etwas lockerer sitzen würde. Das dies dan natürlich Perfekt sein sollte ist wohl klar. Und wie der liebe affli schon sagt:



> Aber warum bezahlt man Geld dafür? Weilst einfach nun mal hammer Geil ausschaut! und einem keine CNC zur verfügung steht...



*Genau so ist es* 

Also weiter so freu mich auf´s nächste Update!

Grüße

de Snake


----------



## reisball (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

*@Ben:* Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur Main. Konnt ich mir gleich nochmal alle Bilder von dir inner Gallerie anschauen, die sind alle echt fett .

*@affli:* Wenigstens du verstehst mich .


----------



## Ben™ (14. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

*Danke an alle Mitleser! - und natürlich auch ein Dankeschön an das PCGH-Team dafür, dass ich zum wiederholten Male auf der Main stehe!  *
Ihr seid natürlich meine wichtigsten Schäflein, denn ohne Euch wäre der Worklog hier nichts wert. Ohne Euch hätte ich niemanden dem ich etwas für's Auge bieten kann.

Ich hoffe dass es auch schon bald wieder weiter gehen kann...
...leider musste ich heute eine ambulante OP über mich ergehen lassen und hoffe nun dass ich bald wieder einsatzbereit bin.


----------



## ferb (14. März 2012)

Oh was hast du denn das du operiert werden musst? Ich hatte auch vor ein paar Wochen eine Op am Knie danach konnte ich recht schnell wieder Schrauben


----------



## SirToctor (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

arme socke! gute besserung - falls es dich tröstet: ich komm morgen unters messer. und ich hab ne scheiss angst -.- mir muss die rechte wange aufgeschnitten werden, weil da wohl ne ziste ist...jetzt werd ich nie wieder modeln können 

oh man hab ich bammel ^^


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2012)

Wahnsinn... bald siehts hier aus wie bei der Adams-family. Der eine hat eine Narbe quer durchs Gesicht, der nächste bekommt ein Holzbein, ab dem Knie... Da freut man sich schon auf ein comunity-treffen. 

Ihr solltet das modden echt lieber auf eure Computer reduzieren.

@SirToctor
Mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Seal hatte die selbe und seinen Pfirsichbäckchen sieht man das kaum an, oder?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Ich hab auch schon seit 3 Monaten was am Finger - da versucht uns jemand aufzuhalten


----------



## Cleriker (15. März 2012)

Das an deinem Finger ist aber nicht deine Freundin, oder? 

@ben
Was schätzt du denn, wann es weiter gehen kann?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Nene, irgendwas an der Sehne oder so 

Hoffe auch, dass hier bald weitergemoddet werden kann *g*


----------



## Santanos (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Auch von mir gute Besserung! Mögen die Krankenschwestern süß und das Narkosemittel stark sein.


----------



## SirToctor (15. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

@cleriker: ey da haste verdammt recht. mal gucken ob sich meine freundin auch in heidi klum verwandelt jetzt ^^


----------



## Ben™ (16. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Danke Leute, den Umständen entsprechend geht es mir soweit ganz gut. Ich hatte eine Zahn-OP (Knochenaufbau). 
Im Moment muss ich einfach ein bisschen langsam machen. Ich denke jedoch dass ich bis in einer Woche wieder relativ fit sein werde.

Es wird auf jeden Fall interessant werden: Ich kann schon einmal soviel sagen das es richtig tricky werden wird.


so long! Ben


----------



## Black_Beetle (17. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - martma Window*

Bin auch sehr angetan von der Qualität und Liebe die du investiert. Herrlich...


----------



## Ben™ (22. März 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Danke! So langsam wirds auch wieder. 
Hat jemand von Euch eine Ahnung wie man die Laing D5 auf einen Lüfterstecker umcrimpt? (Ich hab das noch nie gemacht)

Ich möchte dann gerne die Pumpe per Aquaero steuern können.


----------



## bigghost (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

wenn man nicht gerade die passenden teile zum crimpen hat.
würde ich nen alten lüfterstecker irgendwoher abschneiden.kabel von pumpe schön zusammenlöten+isolieren.
sleeven fertig


----------



## 1821984 (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Naja selbsterklärend halt.

Auf richtig Polung achten (+,- und Drehzahl), ggf. nochmal schlau machen wegen der Leistungsaufnahme (wegen dem Aquaero) und dann die Stecker richtig in die Buchse machen. Nen einfacher Lüfter mit drei Pins hilft hier bei der Anordnung oder halt so wie bigghost es gesagt hatte.

Die D5 ist ja sehr Leistungsstark und soll sehr viel mehr Leistung ziehen als ne DDC oder AC-XT also mach dich schlau was du mit dem Aquaero machen musst, damit es die Belastung dauerhaft hält auch unter Volllast sollten noch genug Reserven für das Aquaero da sein. Vielleicht ist nen Wasserkühler oder sonstige Erweiterungen für das Aquaero nötig.

Aber man kann glaube ich auch die D5 von AC so ans Netzteil anschließen (über 4Pin Molex) und die Drehzahl (über extrastecker) am z.B Aquaero auslesen und gut. Dabei kann man an der Pumpe selbst die Drehzahl einstellen. So umgeht man vielleicht das Problem mit Anlaufspannnungen. Weil die Pumpe muss man eigentlich nicht wirklich regeln, sondern nur einmal auf ihre Leistung einstellen und gut. Und ob man nun Drehzahl der Pumpe oder den Durchfluss misst ist das gleiche. Der Durchfluss ist auf jedenfall der bessere Indikator wenns um Kontrolle der Pumpe geht. Denn man kann die Leistung hoch drehen wie man will, wenn kein Durchfluss zustande kommt.


----------



## bigghost (27. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

stimmt die d5 hat zuviel power für da aquero.
beim aquero4 mußte nicht nur den passiven kühler drauf haben sondern auch die sms wiederstände dazulöten damit
port1 max 20watt packt.ne laing ultra hat 18w.
die d5 hat max.23watt und bestimmt auch nen sehr hohe anlauflast.
also lieber manuell auf eine stufe stellen.auch wenn es immer heißt durchfluss ab 60l/min reicht.
meine erfahrung sagt das bissel höher 80-100 doch nen ticken besser ist.


----------



## Santanos (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Ich hab mich da mal schlau gemacht: 
Der Auqero 5 kann ohne Probleme eine D5 verkraften, allerdings sollte dann der Aquero selber wassergekühlt sein.
Bei zwei D5 wird knibbelig... da würde ich auf alle Fälle auf einen (bzw. zwei) Poweradjust setzten.


----------



## 1821984 (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Ja aber warum sollte man eine Wasserpumpe regeln? Ich hab meine doch auch nur einmal eingestellt und nun läuft die so wie sie ist. Mit dem Durchflussmesser hab ich dann alles unter kontrolle und gut. Wenn man die Drehzahl der Pumpe auch noch auslesen möchte, kann man das Tachokabel ja anschließen aber die Pumpe würde ich immer übers Netzteil laufen lassen.

Einmal den gewünschten Durchfluss einstellen und gut.


----------



## affli (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Ich denke soweit wurde alles gesagt betreffend Ausführung.. 

@1821984 (Zahlencode?) 

Ich finde es sehr Wichtig, dass eine Pumpe geregelt werden kann! 
Bei mir würde eine Pumpe nie und nimmer auf 100% Leistung laufen. 

Warum? Das Betreibsgeräusch! 
Wenn ich einen angenehmen Durchfluss erreichen will mit möglichst geringer Lautstärke,
dann ist es möglich eine D5 mindestens um 40% zu Drosseln. Fast ins unhörbare!

@Ben
Gute Erholung mein Lieber, lass es sachte angehen!


----------



## Ben™ (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Erstmal ein Danke @all für die Antworten und Eure Meinungen. 
Also meine AQ5-Pro soll wassergekühlt werden bzw. ich habe den Wasserkühler drauf.
Sofern ich das richtig sehe brauche ich dann bei einer D5 kein PowerAdjust.

Hier noch eine Kleinigkeit zum Thema: [Guide] Laing D5 auf Tachosignal umrüsten. Ich denke so werde ich es dann machen. Danke 


@affli: Danke mein großer, es wird so langsam wieder!


----------



## 1821984 (28. März 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Also geht es gar nicht ums eigentliche Regeln sondern um die Grundeinstellung der Pumpe. Aber einige D5-Pumpen kann man doch hinten in 5Stufen verstellen. Das meine ich damit.
Meine AC-XT habe ich doch auch nur einmal eingestellt und gut. Ich könnte auch noch mehr aber mehr als nen längeren Balken im Durchfluss und etwas Lautstärke bekomm ich auch nicht davon.

Ich hab gedacht, die Pumpe soll mal mit 50% laufen und dann mal wieder mit 75% je nach Temp oder Lastzustand. 

Ich denke aber das ist ne Glaubensfrage, wie man seine Pumpe nun überwacht. Ich sehe das jetzt nicht als großen Vorteil, dass ich meine XT per USB regeln kann. Ich mach es ja auch nicht. Vielleicht zu Anfang mal bischen rumspielen und so aber das legt sich ne ein paar mal. Da wären mir so Sachen wie Anlaufstrom und so viel zu Unsicher, dass die Pumpe ewt. mal nicht mit anläuft. Dann lieber an 12V (Netzteil) ran und mittel Poti an der Pumpe selbst eben einstellen und gut. Wenn ich dann noch möchte, kann ich ja das Drehzahlkabel ans Aquaero machen. Wenns denn mal zu laut sein sollte, muss ich halt mal den Rechner aufmachen und im laufenden Betrieb runterregeln, dabei brauch ich noch nicht mal Angst haben, dass die Spannung zu niedrig ist und die Pumpe aufnmal ausgeht!

@ben: gute besserung!!!


----------



## Chris_Oi (25. April 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frage?*

Wann geht´s bei dir hier eigentlich weiter?
Bin gespannt auf mehr


----------



## Ben™ (7. Mai 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

*länger ist es her...

*...als ich von meiner OP berichtete (die mich eine Weile ausser Gefecht gesetzt hatte).
Die Zeit der Genesung ist nun aber schon längst vorbei und mir geht es wieder gut!

Glücklicherweiße hatte sich dann auch noch mein Notebook verabschiedet  und darauf hatte ich noch viele andere Dinge um die Ohren. 


*Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn*...

...eigentlich wollte ich mich hier nur kurz zu Wort melden und euch  schon einmal vorwarnen, dass es die Tage hier auch wieder vorran gehen  wird. 


*so long... Ben*


----------



## Accipiper (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, bin schon echt gespannt.


----------



## affli (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Schön zu hören Ben.. 
Wie ich feststellen musste, sind einige gute Mods etwas ins stocken geraten..


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Dann wieder viel Erfolg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Freut mich das du wieder gut Genesen bist!

Das mit dem Notebook ist natürlich ärgerlich aber es gibt viel schlimmeres auf der Welt!


----------



## wheeler (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

schön das es wieder besser geht.dann hau mal rein


----------



## Chris_Oi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Sehr schön, ich hatte schon gedacht, dass du aufgegeben hast


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Hackintoshi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Stecker rein und lass die funken sprühen.
Alles gute zur genesung.
Ciao....


----------



## Midsna (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Welcome Back! Und nun wieder ran an die Arbeit hast dich ja lange genug ausgeruht 

Grüße
deSnake


----------



## smoGG (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - länger ist es her...*

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Ben™ (12. Mai 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - auf gehts!*

*Shine Baby, Shine!!* 

...so liebe Community, Ben is back und es geht wieder vorran!
Heute gab es eine kleine Lack-Arbeit am Radistand, Bilder habe ich leider keine. Sobald der Lack getrocknet ist werde ich das selbstverständlich nachholen.

Morgen bin ich den ganzen Tag mit meiner Freundin unterwegs aber am Montag wird es dann ein paar Optimierungen geben und somit möchte ich denn Ball wieder zum Rollen bringen. 
Trotzdem habe ich euch heute schon einmal ein Bild als kleinen Vorgeschmack!!


*Bitspower in da House! 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Hackintoshi (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - auf gehts!*

Da kommt freude auf.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2012)

Gefallen mir... kannste direkt mal weiter senden, an mich.


----------



## Ben™ (15. Mai 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

*Huhu, in diesesm Update möchte ich euch heute meine ersten Optimierungsarbeiten zeigen.* 
Wie immer ist meine Zeit sehr knapp, daher lasse ich nun jetzt einfach die Bilder für sich sprechen. 


*Viel Spaß dabei!**
Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte habe ich meinen Radistand lackiert...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...hier noch ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann gab es noch Änderungen an der Pumpe...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...der Pumpenausgang drückt nun direkt in den Radi! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*So, dass wars für heute. Ich hoffe ich kann morgen gleich weiter machen. Stay tuned! *​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Wie immer klasse Bilder! Man brauch einfach nichts zu sagen!


----------



## Chris_Oi (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.
Wieder klasse Bilder und saubere Arbeit.
Endlich gehts bei dir wieder voran


----------



## affli (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Super toll gelungen! 

Schön gehts bei dir wieder weiter..


----------



## haggie (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

hmmm... ich mag deine Bilder! 

Sehr schöne Aufnahmen von sehr schöner Arbeit!
I'll stay tuned


----------



## Ben™ (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*



Accipiper schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung, bin schon echt gespannt.


            Ja gerne doch. Ich bin auch schon auf die nächsten Aufgaben gespannt. 


affli schrieb:


> Schön zu hören Ben..
> Wie ich feststellen musste, sind einige gute Mods etwas ins stocken geraten..


            Danke affli! Wegen der Mods kann ich im Moment nicht viel dazu sagen da ich wirklich viele andere Dinge zu tun hatte. 
            Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal hier wieder auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. 


Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> schrieb:


> Dann wieder viel Erfolg


             Merci und eine Portion 'Glück' 


PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Freut mich das du wieder gut Genesen bist!
> 
> Das mit dem Notebook ist natürlich ärgerlich aber es gibt viel schlimmeres auf der Welt!


           Ja danke auch dir! Das mit dem Notebook - Shit happens! 


wheeler schrieb:


> schön das es wieder besser geht.dann hau mal rein


          Mach ich! 


Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich hatte schon gedacht, dass du aufgegeben hast


  


Cleriker schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich bin gespannt!


        Ja kannst du, darfst du! 


Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Stecker rein und lass die funken sprühen.
> Alles gute zur genesung.
> Ciao....


       Thx! Mal sehen wo es weiter geht. 


Midgardsnake schrieb:


> Welcome Back! Und nun wieder ran an die Arbeit hast dich ja lange genug ausgeruht
> 
> Grüße
> deSnake


      Wie jetzt ausgeruht?! Ich habe gelitten!!
Es ist eine Wohltat dass ich wieder weitermachen kann. 


smoGG schrieb:


> Ich freu mich drauf


     Freut mich, dass es dich freut! 


Hackintoshi schrieb:


> Da kommt freude auf.


    Word! 


Cleriker schrieb:


> Gefallen mir... kannste direkt mal weiter senden, an mich.


   Wie du siehst sind die guten Stücke schon verbaut worden. 


PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wie immer klasse Bilder! Man brauch einfach nichts zu sagen!


  Danke dir!!! 


Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen.
> Wieder klasse Bilder und saubere Arbeit.
> Endlich gehts bei dir wieder voran


 Jepp! Endlich gehts weiter!! 


affli schrieb:


> Super toll gelungen!
> 
> Schön gehts bei dir wieder weiter..


Danke affli, ich fühle mich geehrt! 


haggie schrieb:


> hmmm... ich mag deine Bilder!
> 
> Sehr schöne Aufnahmen von sehr schöner Arbeit!
> I'll stay tuned


Thanks und welcome on board! 

*

Danke an alle noch einmal, hat mich gefreut!
**Heute werde ich dann mal die Zeit nehmen und die Midplate noch einmal unter die Lupe nehmen. Mal sehen... 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden! So long...*​


----------



## Accipiper (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Oh super, viel erfolg! Und bitte bitte wieder ein paar wunderschöne Bilder .


----------



## Ben™ (18. Mai 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

*
Wer von euch kann mir sagen was das hier ist?? *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Sieht irgendwie so aus als würds z.B. zu ner Werkzeuglosen Laufwerkbefestigung gehören aber sonst hab ich keine Ahnung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Die Strebe vom TJ07 die bei den Murdermods immer nicht gepulvert wird?


----------



## Ben™ (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

*Es ist die untere Trayleiste mit Gewindehülsen.*

Die untere Trayleiste wird bei mir nun verschraubt sein. Somit habe ich die Möglichkeit 
meine Driveplate auszubauen ohne die Midplate absenken zu müssen. 

Apropos Midplate: Da wird es die Tage auch noch eine Änderung geben. So long!


----------



## T1mae (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Alter Falter ist das nen geiles Ding!!!
Grad mal einfach 43 Seiten durchgeprügelt und ich kann echt nur sagen

HUT AB!!!

Die Bilder sind mal astrein und auch die Verarbeitung der Teile ist echt super!!
Wir haben auf der Firma zwar einen gigantischen Maschinenpark aber den kann man leider nicht nutzen für sowas -_- (zumindest nicht mit Azubi-Status)

Was mich ja mega reizt ist dieses Inlay Window da bin ich ja echt drauf und dran da auch was machen zu lassen für mein Shinobi XL...
sieht mal sowasvon viel geiler aus so plan und ohne Schrauben oder Nieten drumrum.

Meinen Respekt (auch für die Metallarbeiten ich weiß aus dem Beruf was alles dazu gehört sowas richtig zu machen  )


weiter so kann man da nur sagen 
(ABO ist ja wohl selbstredend wa? ^^)


MfG
T1mae


----------



## Ben™ (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Danke lieber T1mae, freut mich das es dir gefällt und danke für dein Abo. 

*So Leute,* ich habe mich dazu entschlossen meine *Midplate neu zu machen*. Die Midplate sollte heute per Postweg bei mir eintreffen und somit kann  ich das Wochenende nutzen um die Änderungen vorzunehmen. Bei der Gelegenheit werde ich auch gleich noch einmal die Trayleiste  *überarbeiten*.

Apropos Überarbeitung: Ich habe den Ausgang von der Pumpe  zum Eingang des Radiator noch einmal überarbeitet und nun sitzt es  absolut perfekt. Ich reiche euch die Bilder die Tage noch nach.


----------



## affli (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten!*

Bilder.. Bilder.. Bilder.. 

Könntest du mir mal einen Link von deinen Gewindehülsen senden? 
Könnte ich auch sehr gut gebrauchen!


----------



## Ben™ (4. Juni 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

*Hey meine lieben...!* 

...die Midplate ist noch in der Bearbeitung. Von dem her kann ich im Moment nicht viel dazu sagen. 

Aber ich habe euch die Bilder der *finalen* Leitung von der Pumpe zum Radi versprochen! 
Es passt nun einfach absolut perfekt, als ob es für mich gemacht worden ist. 



*Nun die Bilder - Comments erwünscht!* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich hoffe das ich morgen die Midplate (vom zeitlichen her) fertig bekomme!* ​


----------



## haggie (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*



Mehr Bilder... meeeehr....

Saugeil - wie immer halt


----------



## Chris_Oi (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Hast wieder schöne Bilder gemacht.
Die Verbindung sieht wirklich genau perfekt aus


----------



## XE85 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Sauber gelöst 

mfg


----------



## zettiii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Lang ist es her ...
aber ich will auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.
Hast du sehr fein gemacht, gefällt mir sehr gut !
Und noch alles so schön sauber und Staubfrei bei dir  Über meinen müsste ich im Moment einen Sack ziehen 

Nur weiter so


----------



## MatMade142 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Deine Bilder sind immer wieder spitze.

Edit:
Huch, da ist ja schon wieder einer auf der Main.


----------



## zettiii (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Ein zweites Mal: Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## T1mae (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Geile nummer!!!
Die Pumpe sieht einfach so derbst geil aus!! Wollt ich nur mal loswerden XD

und meinen glühstrumpf zur main


----------



## Svayne (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Guten Tag Ben,

hab heut morgen dich auf der Main gesehn und kurzerhand mal alle Seiten durchgelesen 

und ich muss wirklich sagen ich bin krass beeindruckt und traurig zugleich weil ich nie so was tolles hinbekommen würde wie du hier leistest!! 

die bilder sind einfach 

ich freue mich jetzt auf den weiteren verlauf! 

[x] Abo ist ja eigentlich selbstverständlich oder? 

GreeZH Svayne


----------



## PSP-Hacker (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Ich muss dich glaube langsam der Pornografie anzeigen^^  Die Bilder sind Pornos pur!!! 
Einfach nur klasse wie du deine Arbeit machst! Ich beneide dich!!

Und Glückwunsch zu Main!


----------



## Ben™ (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

@*haggie*
Danke, neue Bilder werden schon bald kommen! Durchhaaaaltennn!! 

@*Chris_Oi*,* XE85* & *MatMade142*
Danköö! Stets bemüht (seinen Aufgaben gerecht zu werden) 

@*zettiii*
Joa, schon eine Weile her. War ja aber auch eine kleine Pause. Auf jeden Fall schön das du noch dabei bist! 

@*T1mae*
Mir gefällt das Shiny-Black auch sehr gut. 
Danke!

@*Svayne*
Danke fürs Abo. Bitte niemals an dir selbst zweifeln. Wenn du etwas machen willst - dann mach es! 

@*PSP-Hacker*
Danke, du schmeichelst mir. 

@*PCGH-Main*
*
THX für 3x Main!!!*

@*Topic*
Leider ist mir beim rumprobieren die Führungsschiene des Mainboardtray kaputt gegangen. Ich sollte im Laufe der nächsten Woche Ersatz bekommen.
Die Midplate ist soweit fertig bearbeitet. Ich möchte euch jedoch beides zusammen präsentieren können. 
  Bis es also hier weiter geht, genieße ich noch ein bisschen die EM!


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Bis es also hier weiter geht, genieße ich noch ein bisschen die EM!



Gute idee. Hat ja schon mal ein gutes spiel gegeben. Russland hat dabei gewonnen.
Freue mich auch schon auf neues aus deiner kamera.


----------



## T1mae (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Optimierungsarbeiten (Finale Pumpen-Leitung)*

Na ich bin mal Frech nachdem ja jetzt fast 2 Wochen rum sind ist man erpicht auf neuigkeiten


----------



## Ben™ (24. Juni 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part I*

*neue Midplate: Part I*

Hey liebe Community,

damit es nun nicht all zu sporadisch wird möchte ich euch heute schon einmal meine neue Midplate zeigen.
Gleich vorab: Die Midplate ist noch nicht fertig. Soll heißen der Feinschliff ist noch nicht da. 

Ja, warum eine neue Midplate? Ganz einfach: Ich habe die Positionierung für die Fillports neu gesetzt. Ausserdem soll die Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene verschraubt werden.
Das ist ein bisschen tricky, mehr dazu sobald ich nun endlich damit fertig bin. 

Ausserdem steht mein Radi zum Verkauf im Marktplatz. Da wird etwas neues kommen. Bei Interesse einfach melden! 


*So, nun zur Midplate!!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Hier gleich einmal zusehen: Die neue Positionierung für die Fillports.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ausserdem habe ich wieder den Kabelkanal gesägt und die Kanten abgeflacht.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Statt eckig diesmal Rund.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier habe ich mich am Original orientiert.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie ihr seht geht es doch langsam vorran. Ich hoffe nun das ich die Midplate bis Mittwoch komplett fertig bekomme. 
** **Natürlich wird dann auch wieder gepulvert. Stay tuned!* ​


----------



## ferb (24. Juni 2012)

Sieht Hammer geil aus, die Midplate  Dein Mod wird richtig Hammer die Qualität ist Top. Ich will nicht wissen wie viel Geld und vor allem wie viel Arbeit in dem Case stecken.


----------



## zettiii (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part I*

Sieht gut aus! Macht Lust auf mehr 
Lass dir Zeit, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!


----------



## Chris_Oi (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part I*

Sieht mal wieder top aus.
Wird Zeit, dass es bei dir wieder richtig voran geht


----------



## affli (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part I*

Hi Ben

Viel zu sagen gibt es nicht, sieht auf jeden fall bis jetzt alles Gezeigte grossartig aus!
Ich leibe deine Aufnahmen, da hab ich noch einiges zu Lernen.. das du mir ja nich nachlässt! 

Ausserdem nimm dir genügend Zeit, so ein Mod brauch nun mal Zeit und lieber jeden Monat nur ein Update,
dafür ein erstklassiges als irgend etwas dazwischen! 

Darf man fragen warum du deinen Radi verkauft? Was gibt es den neues Schönes? 
In der Grösse wird sich ja kaum was ändern oder?


----------



## Ben™ (27. Juni 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

*neue Midplate: Part II*

So, ich habe soeben die Midplate verpackt. Das Paket wird heute noch zum pulvern versendet. 
Im letzten Update hatte ich die Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene angesprochen. Dazu kann ich sagen: Es ist geschafft, die Führungsschiene ist nun verschraubt.

Somit kann ich später meine Driveplate Ein-/ Ausbauen ohne die Midplate absenken zu müssen. Dazu bald mehr. 

Das Problem war einfach schlicht die Stärke vom Material an der Führungsschiene. Leider nur 1mm stark.
Dennoch ist es mir gelungen M4-Einnietmuttern mit einem Senkkopf herein zubekommen. Das ganze wurde danach noch abgeschliffen und es hebt nun absolut fest. 


*Hier zusehen: Die Führungschiene sowie die M4-Einnietmuttern (schon abgeschliffen)*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So sieht das ganze dann verbaut aus...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und im Detail*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Von unten ist die Führungschiene mit den M4-Schrauben von MDPC verschraubt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und noch einmal im Gesamtbild.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich bin nun sehr froh das ich es so hinbekommen habe wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Ich hoffe die gepulverten Teile sind nun schnellst zurück! *




ferb schrieb:


> Sieht Hammer geil aus, die Midplate  Dein  Mod wird richtig Hammer die Qualität ist Top. Ich will nicht wissen wie  viel Geld und vor allem wie viel Arbeit in dem Case stecken.


Danke dir!  Das wollen wir alle nicht wissen. 



zettiii schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Macht Lust auf mehr
> Lass dir Zeit, in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft!





Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Sieht mal wieder top aus.
> Wird Zeit, dass es bei dir wieder richtig voran geht


 
Danke euch beiden!  Zeit habe ich mir ein bisschen zu viel gelassen. Daher wird es Zeit das es nun vorran geht! 



affli schrieb:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Viel zu sagen gibt es nicht, sieht auf jeden fall bis jetzt alles Gezeigte grossartig aus!
> Ich leibe deine Aufnahmen, da hab ich noch einiges zu Lernen.. das du mir ja nich nachlässt!
> ...


 
affli, du schmeichelst mir, the god of mod! 
Zum Radi darf ich schon einmal sagen: Es wird was individuelles. ​


----------



## ferb (27. Juni 2012)

Da gibt es nun wirklich nur noch 1 Sache zu sagen


----------



## Chris_Oi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

Wieder tolle Bilder, wie immer halt 
So richtig vorstellen kann ichs mir glaub ich erst, wenn das Teil verbaut ist.
Ich bin gespannt


----------



## smoGG (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

TOP!


----------



## T1mae (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

Geile Sache kann man ja nicht anders sagen auch die Fotos sind wieder 1A

Bin jetz mal gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen auf den Radi


----------



## Ben™ (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

Danke der lieben Worte! 
Wie es aussieht kommt der Radi noch diese Woche. Ich bin gespannt!

Außerdem soll auch diese Woche noch die neue Midplate vom pulvern zurück kommen. 
Sobald es etwas zu berichten gibt erfahrt ihr es natürlich zuerst!


----------



## affli (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part II*

Mach dem Pulver Junge mal etwas druck..! 
Muss ja nur in ein Bad die liebe Midplate


----------



## Ben™ (5. Juli 2012)

Der Pulver-Junge hat heute die neue Midplate versendet. 

Mit viel Glück sollte das gute Stück morgen oder spätestens am Samstag bei mir sein. Auch auf den Radiator warte ich auch noch.

Sobald beide Pakete angekommen sind kann es endlich weiter gehen. 


*Edit:* Leider stehen beide Pakete immer noch auf "Transport" bei der DHL-Sendungsverfolgung.  
Muss ich mich eben bis Montag gedulden.


----------



## Ben™ (9. Juli 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part III*

*neue Midplate: Part III*

So ihr lieben,

heute morgen gegen 11 Uhr hat es an der Tür geklingelt und der liebe DHL'er stand vor der Tür mit einem Paket unterm Arm. 
Ich habe das Paket sofort widererkannt. Es war genau das selbe Paket in dem ich meine Midplate zum Pulvern versendet habe.

Daher wird es nun gleich ein paar Impresionen in Form von Bilder geben. 

Zum Radi gibt es auch Neuigkeiten! Ich hatte heute Kontakt mit dem Versender und anscheinend gab es Probleme am Kölner Airport bzgl. fehlenden Zoll-Dokumenten. 
Wie dem auch sei: Es ist nun alles geklärt und laut Versender sollte der Radiator morgen oder bis in zwei Tage bei mir eintreffen. *freu*

So nun genügend geplappert - hier die Bilder der neuen gepulverten Midplate. 



*Hier gleich einmal zu beachten: Die abgerundeten Kanten.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier sehen wir die neue Positionierung der Fillports...* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und hier die abgerundete "Ecke"*. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Desweiteren wurde der Kabelkanal neu gemacht...und die Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Highlight ist jedoch die Verschraubung der Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris_Oi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part III*

Absolut top Verarbeitung


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part III*

Sieht wirklich mega geil aus 

Haste n Geheimnis für die Rundunge und allgeimen so ne glatt Oberfläche?
Bei mir sieht man nachm Pulvern noch jede Macke


----------



## affli (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part III*

Boah Alter... Bei der Midplate bleibt mir die Luft weg. 
Sehr, sehr sauber gekommen! Respekt!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - neue Midplate: Part III*

Klasse, einfach nur klasse!! Ich will auch haben!!


----------



## Ben™ (12. Juli 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

*Der neue Radiator ist da!!!

*Heute ist endlich das Paket direkt aus Manila von den Philippinen angekommen.  
Versendet wurde das Paket direkt vom Hersteller, der Firma Hardware Labs.

Der neue Radiator ist ein Black Ice 480 SR1 (Silent Revision) mit der Sonderlackierung '*Jet Black Finish*'.
Der SR1 wird standardgemäß mit der Lackierung 'Carbon Black Finish' ausgeliefert, ein mattes schwarz das ich persönlich sehr hässlich finde. 

Nach ein paar E-Mails hatte mir die Firma Hardware Labs dann die Sonderlackierung zugesagt. 
Das 'Jet Black Finish' wird normalerweiße beim GTX aufgetragen, nun auch bei meinem SR1. 



*Der Black Ice 480 SR1 wurde für langsam drehende Lüfter konzipiert.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Hier sehr gut zu erkennen sind die  Lüftershrouds mit eine Tiefe von 15mm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Die Lüftershrouds sorgen dafür dass der tote Punkt der Lüfternabe nicht direkt auf den Lamellen liegt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
...und somit die komplette Radiatorfläche vom Luftstrom genutzt wird.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier im Detail solllte es noch deutlich besser zu erkennen sein.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fast ist es geschafft.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Et Voilà!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das ganze dann noch im Case platziert...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...passt!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie dem aufmerksamen Betrachter aufgefallen ist bin ich gerade dabei eine zweite Pumpe einzubauen. Dazu wird es sicherlich bald ein Update geben. 
Ausserdem habe ich eben noch schnell eine Bestellunng bei Aquacomputer sowie bei Alternate durchgeführt. Ich hoffe euch hat das Update gefallen und ich freue mich über eure Kommentare, Kritik und Anregungen! ​


----------



## Accipiper (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Was soll man da noch sagen, das ist ja wirklich einfach mal der Hammer! Und dann noch die Bilder !

Einfach genial. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Update und die nächsten wundervollen Bilder.


----------



## RainbowCrash (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Die NB passen da einfach perfekt 
Schon jetzt einer der schönsten Mods die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Sehr geil muss ich schon sagen!

Aber warum willst du noch eine zweite Pumpe einbauen? Eine reicht doch vollkommen aus, finde ich.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Wass soll man da noch sagen... richtig richtig cool!

Mir persönlich wäre der Preisaufschlag für den wechsel von GT auf SR1 und die Lackierung zu viel des guten, gerade deswegen hat diese Mod aber ein enorm hohes Niveau und das zeichnet dich aus!

*Respekt!!!*


----------



## affli (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Wechseln von GT zu SR... kenne ich irgendwo her..

Ich kann dir versichern, du wirs mit diesem Radi so was von Zufrieden sein. 
Für mich gibts nicht anderes mehr als SR1... Aaaaaaaber Ben... 

Die MATT schwarze Lackierung ist viiiiiiiiel Geiler! Die hab ich nämlich..!


----------



## Chris_Oi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Also ich finde die Lackierung ist der absolute Hammer.
Passt perfekt ins Gehäuse das Teil


----------



## Ben™ (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Moin, ich möchte noch mein Statement zur Midplate geben.
Ich hatte das gestern beim neuen Update total vergessen. 



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Absolut top Verarbeitung


Danke Chris, danke!



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich mega geil aus
> 
> Haste n Geheimnis für die Rundunge und allgeimen so ne glatt Oberfläche?
> Bei mir sieht man nachm Pulvern noch jede Macke


Danke! Die Vorarbeiten siehst du bei Part I & II. 
Ich habe mit der Feile vorgearbeitet und mit Schleifpapier den Rest ausgearbeitet.



affli schrieb:


> Boah Alter... Bei der Midplate bleibt mir die Luft weg.
> Sehr, sehr sauber gekommen! Respekt!





PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Klasse, einfach nur klasse!! Ich will auch haben!!


Ein Dankeschön auch an eich beide! Freut mich, dass es gefällt!


*So, nun zum schicken neuen Radi.* 



Accipiper schrieb:


> Was soll man da noch sagen, das ist ja wirklich einfach mal der Hammer! Und dann noch die Bilder !
> 
> Einfach genial. Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Update und die nächsten wundervollen Bilder.





RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Die NB passen da einfach perfekt
> Schon jetzt einer der schönsten Mods die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab


Danke für die Blumen. Das nächste Update naht!
Die Noiseblocker passen perfekt, stimmt!



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr geil muss ich schon sagen!
> 
> Aber warum willst du noch eine zweite Pumpe einbauen? Eine reicht doch vollkommen aus, finde ich.


Danke!!! Ich möchte beide D5 nur auf Stufe 2 betreiben.
Somit habe ich genügend Power bei einer sehr leisen Geräuschkulisse.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wass soll man da noch sagen... richtig richtig cool!
> 
> Mir persönlich wäre der Preisaufschlag für den wechsel von GT auf SR1 und die Lackierung zu viel des guten, gerade deswegen hat diese Mod aber ein enorm hohes Niveau und das zeichnet dich aus!
> 
> *Respekt!!!*


Danke fürs Schmeicheln. 
Mir gefällt es auch super gut, danke!! Der GTX wird natürlich verkauft.



affli schrieb:


> Wechseln von GT zu SR... kenne ich irgendwo her..
> 
> Ich kann dir versichern, du wirs mit diesem Radi so was von Zufrieden sein.
> Für mich gibts nicht anderes mehr als SR1... Aaaaaaaber Ben...
> ...


Das denk ich mir auch so! Aber bzgl. dem Lack: Das ist subkektiv.
Ich hatte schon einmal den SR1 in original Farbe in der Hand. 
Gefallen hatte es mir nicht. Irgendwie hatte das Teil die Optik im Gesamtbild zerstört!



Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Lackierung ist der absolute Hammer.
> Passt perfekt ins Gehäuse das Teil


WORD! 

------------------

So, heute sollen auch die beiden Pakete von Alternate und AquaComputer ankommen.
Ich bin also guter Dinge das es schnellstmöglich hier weiter geht.

Ich freue mich natürlich das ihr wider alle dabei seid, denn ohne euch würde das Modden nur halb so viel Spaß machen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Bomben Lackierter Radi ^^

Die Noiseblocker passen dadurch echt mega Gut ins Bild, dein Mod strozt nur so von Qualität ^^, klasse


----------



## Ben™ (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

 *Ein DANKESCHÖN an die PCGH-Redaktion fur 4x Main* 
Das freut mich natürlicher sehr!

PC GAMES HARDWARE | News | Edel-Casemod Black Seven: Ein TJ07 wird perfektioniert - Update: Radiator mit Sonderlackierung

Natürlich wird es in ferner Zeit noch einiges zu Berichten geben. Ich freue mich wenn ihr wider alle dabei seid.​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*



			
				Ben™;4384604 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!!! Ich möchte beide D5 nur auf Stufe 2 betreiben.
> Somit habe ich genügend Power bei einer sehr leisen Geräuschkulisse.



Klinkt logisch! Mir wäre es aber zu viel Geld dafür 



			
				Ben™;4387110 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein DANKESCHÖN an die PCGH-Redaktion fur 4x Main*
> Das freut mich natürlicher sehr!
> 
> PC GAMES HARDWARE | News | Edel-Casemod Black Seven: Ein TJ07 wird perfektioniert - Update: Radiator mit Sonderlackierung
> ...


 
Sehr geil!! Ich habe es bis jetzt nur 1x geschafft


----------



## T1mae (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu Nummer 4 (bist jetzt sogar auf Facebook zu finden bei PCGH)

Aber alter der Radi...

WHAT THE HELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Geiles Ding und dieser Lack!!! 
Ich bin sowieso nen Fan von schwarz glänzend aber das toppt echt alles vor allen in Kombination mit den NB's.

Ich seh schon ich muss irgendwann doch ne WaKü bei mir rein verfrachten aber mal gucken wie das bis dahin ist, derzeit nervt mich einfach meine H80 nur noch an von wegen Pumpen-Lautstärke ^^

mach blos weiter so!!!


Achja hast die bei Hardware Labs einfach gefragt ob die dir den mal eben so lackieren oder wie?! o.O
Ich mein das dürfte für die doch ne ziemliche Sonderfertigung gewesen sein dann (von wegen aus dem laufenden Prozess raus in ne andere Fertigungslinie rein und wieder zurück etc. blabla)


MfG T1mae


----------



## TECHZ77 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

Sehr geil !!!


----------



## Arya (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Radiator mit Sonderlackierung ist da!!!*

[x] Abo - super gemacht


----------



## Ben™ (15. Juli 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*



T1mae schrieb:


> Na dann mal Glückwunsch zu Nummer 4 (bist jetzt sogar auf Facebook zu finden bei PCGH)
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


Danke dir!! Ja genau, einfach ein bißchen per E-Mail kommuniziert. 



Túvi schrieb:


> Sehr geil !!!





Arya schrieb:


> [x] Abo - super gemacht


Danke euch beiden und willkommen im Tagebuch! 


*Update: *Ich habe heute die freie Zeit genutzt und ein bisschen weiter gewerkelt. 
Die Midplate ist eingebaut und bleibt nun auch im Case. Ich denke heute  sollte es dem aufmerksamen Leser klar werden, wieso ich meine Midplate  nicht mehr gesenkt bekomme, und ich deshalb die  Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene verschraubt habe.


*Die Midplate ist wieder eingebaut. Man beachte die neue Positionierung der Fillports!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Ein Absenken der Midplate ist nicht mehr möglich, jedoch ist der Abstand perfekt geworden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Bei geschloßenem Seitenteil schließen die Lüfter fast bündig ab.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf der anderen Seite sehen wir nun also auch die zweite Pumpe sowie die erste Verschlauchung. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier sehen wir die Verschlauchung im Detail.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der nächste Schritt wird dann sein die Pumpen-Kabel auf perfekte Länge  zu bringen. Daher habe ich auch im Moment nicht die Abdeckungen hinten  an den Pumpen montiert. 

Ausserdem habe ich diese Verbindung: Pumpen-Leitung gegen ein Schlauchstück ausgetauscht. Somit bin ich mir sicher das es erstens dicht bleibt und zweitens keine Vibrationen übertragen werden.
Ach, bevor ich es vergesse, das Paket von AquaComputer kam gestern an. Inhalt war dieser hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Und somit beende ich das heutige Update. Bis die Tage!!!* ​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Klasse, wie immer! Zumal ich es jetzt auch noch doppelt verfolgen kann xD


----------



## Vedder73 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Eigentlich bin ich kein ganz großer Modding-Fan (oft langweiliger, immer dasselbe-Krams)...
aber das hier ist ganz großes Kino
fast jedes Foto ist Wallpaper-tauglich...
Wieviel Geld hat der Spaß denn bis hierher gekostet? Haste da noch den Überblick oder ist es Dir egal?


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. Juli 2012)

Ich schätze mal da schaut man nicht mehr so drauf wenn man sich n Case in der Preisklasse holt


----------



## Svayne (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Wunderschöne Arbeit wiedermal! 

Ist immer wieder toll hier vorbei zuschauen 

Und bei dem Radi läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## Chris_Oi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Man kann es nur immer wieder sagen....
Du hast momentan einen der qualitativ hochwertigsten Mods hier im Forum.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du dein hohes Niveau beibehalten kannst.
Aber ich glaube, das ist für dich kein Problem


----------



## ikealampe (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Wunderbarer Mod da kriegt man richtig Lust selber zu modden.
Und das Chrom/silber mit dem Schwarz ist sehr schön anzusehen. 
Deine Arbeit ist wirklich Top dieses Niveau haben nur ganz ganz wenige,weiter so!

Lg Ikealampe


----------



## affli (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Wie viel ist den jetzt eigentlich die Midplate zum Original abgesenkt worden? 
Ist sie doch? Oder hab ich da jetzt was ganz falsch gesehen bzw. verstanden? 

Echt genial wie schön Bündig und allseitig mit gleichem Abstand der Radi seinen Platz gefunden hat! Respekt. 
Bei der Pumpenanordnung oder Schlauchführung gibts nichts zu Meckern, die Variante mit Schlauch ist bestimmt sicherer! 

Halt nur etwas schade müssen so viele Winkel rein, ist aber sicherlich kaum anders möglich.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

Also dieses Matt sieht absolut geil aus!!! Und bei den Pumpen läufts mir einfach 
Richtig geile Arbeit hast bis jetzt schon gemacht!!! Mein Respect Ben!!!


----------



## TECHZ77 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

sieht wirklich sehr geil aus auch mir denn schlaüchen usw echt geil. x abo


----------



## hitzestau (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - kleiner Zwischenstand und erste Verschlauchung!*

@Ben: Deine Arbeit und dein Log gefallen mir sehr gut, habs jetzt (endlich) abonniert. Bin gespannt auf dein nächstes Update


----------



## Ben™ (20. Juli 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - PowerAdjust? PowerAdjust!*

So Leute, heute gibt es ein kleines Update (nichts aufregendes)... 

...und zwar habe ich das PowerAdjust kurz eingebaut. Der Grund dafür: Ich brauche die ungefähre Position. 
Warum? Easy, ich möchte meine Pumpenkabel auf 3-Pin-Stecker umcrimpen, in diesem Zuge möchte ich natürlich auch gleich die Kabel kürzen.

Natürlich bleibt das PowerAdjust soo nicht verbaut. Ich bin noch am überlegen ob das PowerAdjust evt. in die künftige Frontplate eingebaut wird. Was meint ihr?


*1000 Einzelteile (2x PowerAdjust2 Ultra-Variante, Einbaublende, lackierte Halterungen & Schrauben)* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zusammenmontiert...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...und im Case platziert.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das die MDPC-Crimpzange heute per Post bei mir eintrudelt, dann könnte es los gehen. ​



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Klasse, wie immer! Zumal ich es jetzt auch noch doppelt verfolgen kann xD


Ja kannst du, darfst du.  



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Eigentlich bin ich kein ganz großer Modding-Fan (oft langweiliger, immer dasselbe-Krams)...
> aber das hier ist ganz großes Kino
> fast jedes Foto ist Wallpaper-tauglich...
> Wieviel Geld hat der Spaß denn bis hierher gekostet? Haste da noch den Überblick oder ist es Dir egal?


Danke dir und willkommen in meinem Tagebuch. Zu deiner Frage: So etwas frägt man nicht. 



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal da schaut man nicht mehr so drauf wenn man sich n Case in der Preisklasse holt


Man(n) sollte immer auf sein Geld achten. Das Projekt zieht sich ja nun auch schon eine Weile.



Svayne schrieb:


> Wunderschöne Arbeit wiedermal!
> Ist immer wieder toll hier vorbei zuschauen
> Und bei dem Radi läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen





Chris_Oi schrieb:


> Man kann es nur immer wieder sagen....
> Du hast momentan einen der qualitativ hochwertigsten Mods hier im Forum.
> Ich wünsche dir, dass du dein hohes Niveau beibehalten kannst.
> Aber ich glaube, das ist für dich kein Problem





ikealampe schrieb:


> Wunderbarer Mod da kriegt man richtig Lust selber zu modden.
> Und das Chrom/silber mit dem Schwarz ist sehr schön anzusehen.
> Deine Arbeit ist wirklich Top dieses Niveau haben nur ganz ganz wenige,weiter so!
> 
> Lg Ikealampe



Danke euch allen, freut mich wirklich sehr dsas es euch so gut gefällt. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Linie beibehalten, denn es macht mir selbst einen rießen Spaß!!



affli schrieb:


> Wie viel ist den jetzt eigentlich die Midplate zum Original abgesenkt worden?
> Ist sie doch? Oder hab ich da jetzt was ganz falsch gesehen bzw. verstanden?



Ja affli, das hast du falsch verstanden. Die Midplate wurde um Null-Millimeter abgesenkt. In dem Fall gar nicht. 

Zur Erkärung: In meinem System wird die Driveplate eingebaut. Diese bekommt man eigentlich nur rein oder raus in dem man die Midplate ein bisschen absenkt (wegen der Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene).
Da ich aber mittlerweile mein Radiator weiter hochgesetzt habe, habe ich zwischen Radi und Midplate nur noch ca. 1mm Platz. Soll heißen ich kann die Midplate nicht mehr absenken.
Daher habe ich die Mainboard-Tray-Führungsschiene verschraubt um das Problem zu umgehen. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst in etwa was ich meine! 



affli schrieb:


> Echt genial wie schön Bündig und allseitig mit gleichem Abstand der Radi seinen Platz gefunden hat! Respekt.
> Bei der Pumpenanordnung oder Schlauchführung gibts nichts zu Meckern, die Variante mit Schlauch ist bestimmt sicherer!
> 
> Halt nur etwas schade müssen so viele Winkel rein, ist aber sicherlich kaum anders möglich.


Jaaaaaaaaaa  Bei der Radiator-Geschichte habe ich peinlichst genau darauf geachtet das es gerade wird.
Die Pumpenanordnung gefällt mir so auch sehr gut. Ich wollte keine Dual-Deckel haben, ausserdem wäre dafür eh kein Platz gewesen. 



DarkWhisperer schrieb:


> Also dieses Matt sieht absolut geil aus!!! Und bei den Pumpen läufts mir einfach
> Richtig geile Arbeit hast bis jetzt schon gemacht!!! Mein Respect Ben!!!





Túvi schrieb:


> sieht wirklich sehr geil aus auch mir denn schlaüchen usw echt geil. x abo





hitzestau schrieb:


> @Ben: Deine Arbeit und dein Log gefallen mir sehr gut, habs jetzt (endlich) abonniert. Bin gespannt auf dein nächstes Update


Danke euch dreien! Ich freue mich über jeden Mitleser. 
...und @hitzestau: Das kann ich dir nur so zurück geben. 

*See you soon guys!* ​


----------



## 1821984 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - PowerAdjust? PowerAdjust!*

Hi Ben!

Für mich steht die Frage "wohin mit dem Poweradjust" auch noch offen. Da ich diese Blende jetzt nicht so schön finde habe ich mir gedacht, das ich das Poweradjust in die Midplate einbaue und eine kleine Bohrung für die LED einfüge, dass man nachher quasi nur noch die LED und vielleicht die Befestigunfsschrauben (falls es nicht anders gehen sollte) sieht.

Vielleicht gefällt dir mein Gedanke.

Sonst alles Sensationell ausgeführt und einen riesen Respekt für die Arbeit und Ausdauer. Mach weiter so!!!


----------



## Ben™ (4. August 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

*Huhu* 

Nach 2 Wochen Urlaub auf Balkonien mit extrem guten Wetter geht es nun auch hier wieder entspannt weiter. 
Im heutigen Update zeige ich euch wie ich meine beiden Laing D5-Pumpen gepimpt habe. 

Was wurde gemacht? Bei dieser Pumpen-Modifikation wurden neue Kabel angelötet, neu gecrimpt und die Kabel auf perfekte Länge gebracht.
Das tolle ist das ich nun an beiden Pumpen ein Tachosignal haben. 

Benötigt dazu wurde eigentlich nur: Neue Kabel, eine Zange zum abisolieren, das übliche Crimpzeugs und natürlich ein Lötkolben.



*Also los geht es mit der MDPC-X Bestellung...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...bestellt wurde die MDPC-Crimpzange, 3-Pin-Molex-Buchsen und Crimpkontakte für Lüfter.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Außerdem wurde bei LED-Store ein paar Kabel sowie die dazu geeignete Zange zum abisolieren der Kabel bestellt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gut ausgestattet ging es dann den Pumpen an den Kragen.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nun geht es ans Eingemachte...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...nach dem Aufhebeln der Pumpe wurde als erstes das Kabel gekappt.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Natürlich an beiden Pumpen. * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alte Kabel ab, neue Kabel dran. Der aufmerksamen Betrachter sieht nun das dritte Kabel.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Das dritte Kabel dient dem Tachosignal.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier wird natürlich später noch gesleevet. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auf der anderen Seite der Kabel wurden die Kontakte gecrimpt.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Als ich dann soweit fertig war habe ich noch den hässlichen Silverstone-Schriftzug vom Case entfernt, gefällt mir gleich viel besser.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...Fortsetzung folgt bald!* ​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

Klasse Bilder, wie immer!

Ohne den  Silverstone-Schriftzug siehts viel besser aus!

Und was soll das heißen, Fortsetung kommt bald!? Die soll jetzt kommen!


----------



## Da_Obst (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

Kann PSP-Hacker nur zustimmen, 
Ich bekomm von deinen Fotos immer noch ne Gänsehaut 

Und wie findest du die Crimp-Zange? Taugt die was?
Ich hätte nämlich auch mal vorgehabt die bei einer größeren 
Bestellung mit rein zu packen.

Und noch ein großes Lob von mir, 
bin echt begeistert von deiner bisherigen Arbeit... C:


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. August 2012)

Klasse Bilder, klasse Ergebnisse

Würd auch gern wissen wie die Crimp Zange bei die abschneidet, wenn sie gut ist investier ich auch nochmal ein bisschen Kleingeld ^^


----------



## Woiferl94 (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

Kann mich auch nur anschließen. Klasse Arbeit  Und wird das bei MDPC gezeigt


----------



## wheeler (4. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

sie super aus.
ist das der .ch led sore wo du deine sachen auch beziehst?


----------



## Ben™ (5. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

*Hey Leute,* 

@all
Dankeschön. Ich freue mich immer wieder über alle Feedbacks. 
Zur Crimp-Zange: Ich bin hoch zufrieden damit. Wer sich eine zulegen möchte sollte das tun.

@wheeler
Ich habe hier bestellt [klick mich]

*@Worklog*
Ich möchte heute die Pumpen fertig machen (Sleeven, Einbauen, Kabelmanagement etc.).
Sobald die Pumpen fertig installiert sind wird es dann den Lüftern an den Kragen gehen (Kabelverlängerung).

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen alles unterhalb der Midplate fertig zu machen. 
Wenn das getan ist werde ich mich dann nach oben basteln. 

Bis denn dann!


----------



## Hackintoshi (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen; die crimpzange vom Nils ist perfekt eingestellt. Bei mir waren bei lieferung sogar die testcrimps mit dabei.
Wenn man die atx-und  sata-strippen neu konfektioniert, dann macht das nur noch spaß mit dem teil.
Empfehlenswerte investition.

Ich freu mich das es hier weitergeht. Schön gemachte fotos zur hardware.


----------



## Ben™ (6. August 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

*Hi Leute, *

die Pumpen sind nun fertig gesleevt und final verbaut. Alles bestens! 
Als nächstes werde ich dann wohl an die Lüfter ran gehen. Mal sehen wann es zeitlich passt da ich ab heute wieder arbeiten gehen muss. 

Da ich wie bereits gestern erwähnt nun erst einmal alles unterhalb der Midplate fertigstelle, habe ich diese noch einmal ausgebaut um besser arbeiten zu können.


*Hier noch ein paar Bilder der fertigen Pumpen *freu**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## affli (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Hi Ben,

Ist doch echt alles top gelungen mit deinen beiden Pumpen! 
Hat dir Aquacomputer eigentlich tatsächlich verraten wo das Tachosignal zu finden ist oder hats der kluge Mann einfach gesucht? 
Ich hatte nämlich mal ne Disskusion mitbekommen wo Aqua unbedingt die Pumpen selber haben wollten um das Tachosignal nachzurüsten.


----------



## MatMade142 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Super Bilder, super Kabel(chen)führung, super staubfrei(putzt du jedesmal bevor du Bildasse machst?), einfach Top.


----------



## 1821984 (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Super Bilder, gefällt mir gut. 

Kleinerer Verbesserungsvorschlag meinerseits: Die Stelle wo beide Kabel der Pumpen zusammentreffen (am Gehäuseboden) würde ich etwas anders machen. Entweder ab da ne größere Schelle nehmen (falls die zu klein sein sollte) und beide Kabel durch eine Schelle führen oder aber die beiden Schellen gegenläufig anordnen so dass nachher beide Kabel genau neben ein ander liegen.

Und eins verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum baust du die beiden Pumpen um? Hättest dir nicht gleich welche mit Tachosignal (Alphacool) kaufen können und einfach sleeven und fertig? Oder ist das doch was anderes?


----------



## Ben™ (6. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**



affli schrieb:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> Ist doch echt alles top gelungen mit deinen beiden Pumpen!
> Hat dir Aquacomputer eigentlich tatsächlich verraten wo das Tachosignal zu finden ist oder hats der kluge Mann einfach gesucht?
> Ich hatte nämlich mal ne Disskusion mitbekommen wo Aqua unbedingt die Pumpen selber haben wollten um das Tachosignal nachzurüsten.


 Ja, es ist alles gut gelungen mit den Pumpen. Gefällt mir sehr gut.
Zu deiner Frage: Es gibt einen [Guide] Laing D5 auf Tachosignal umrüsten. Ist eigentlich simpel. 



MatMade142 schrieb:


> Super Bilder, super Kabel(chen)führung, super staubfrei(putzt du jedesmal bevor du Bildasse machst?), einfach Top.


Herzlichen Dank! Geputzt wurde das ganze natürlich schnell bevor ich das eingebaut habe. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Super Bilder, gefällt mir gut.
> 
> Kleinerer Verbesserungsvorschlag meinerseits: Die Stelle wo beide Kabel der Pumpen zusammentreffen (am Gehäuseboden) würde ich etwas anders machen. Entweder ab da ne größere Schelle nehmen (falls die zu klein sein sollte) und beide Kabel durch eine Schelle führen oder aber die beiden Schellen gegenläufig anordnen so dass nachher beide Kabel genau neben ein ander liegen.
> 
> Und eins verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum baust du die beiden Pumpen um? Hättest dir nicht gleich welche mit Tachosignal (Alphacool) kaufen können und einfach sleeven und fertig? Oder ist das doch was anderes?


Ich wollte auch erst beide Kabel durch eine Schelle führen, geht aber leider nicht da nur eins passt. 
Weiß jemand eine Schelle die für 2 Kabel geeignet ist? Die nächst größere von MDPC ist für 6 Sleeves gedacht.

Bzgl. der Pumpe: Ich hatte die Pumpe schon hier bevor es die mit dem Tachosignal gab. Wie dem auch sei, hätte ich diese so gekauft, hätte ich die Bitspower-Mod-Kits nicht nutzen können (Wegen der ganzen Anschlüsse). Ich bin zufrieden so wie es nun ist.


----------



## hitzestau (10. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Sieht ja sehr schön aus wie du die beiden Pumpen eingebaut hast. Leider kann ich auf deinen Bildern nicht genau erkennen, was du zwischen Pumpen und Gehäuseboden verwendet hast, um die Übertragung der Vibrationen zu verhindern.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (12. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Das sind mitgelieferte Gel- bzw. Gummipads vom Bitspower Mod Kit....


----------



## wheeler (12. August 2012)

Hi
Deine pumpen sehen echt edel aus.kannst Du mir nen Link schicken wo es das modkit gibt ? Die originalpumen finde ich ja .hast du die selbst geschwärzt oder ist das gepulvert ?
Gruss 
Wheeler


----------



## DarkWhisperer (15. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**

Kannste bei highflow.nl bestellen! Black Sparkle


----------



## Ben™ (22. August 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

*Boah Leute, es ist so warm!*
Ich genieße im Moment ja das tolle Wetter, jedoch ist es mir am Abend nach der Arbeit einfach zu warm um etwas am Case weiter zu machen. 

Gestern Abend habe ich dennoch den ersten Lüfter bearbeitet. Ich habe neue Kabel angelötet, die nun die perfekte Länge haben. Ausserdem wurde gesleevet.
Mal sehen, vielleicht mache ich heute Abend den zweiten Lüfter fertig. Ich mache dann auch ein paar Fotos. 


*Hier das erste Bild vom ersten fertigen Lüfter!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@hitzestau & wheeler: DarkWhisperer hat eure Fragen ja schon beantwortet.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

Sieht schick aus, gefällt mir!


----------



## Marci010593 (22. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

Respekt, sehr schöne Arbeit von Dir . Gefällt mir sehr gut wenn ich zur Zeit ein bisschen mehr Geld hätte würde ich meine Kiste auch nen bissel Modden und tunen ;D aber Leider hab ich zur Zeit nicht das nötige Kleingeld dazu da ich seit kurzem in meiner ersten eigenen Wohnung wohne.

Allerhöchsten Respekt von mir und einen Gelungenen Mod wünsche ich 

Schöne Woche noch 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen:

Marcel G.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

Sehr geil, müsste meine Lüfter eigentlich auch mal Kürzen, vorallem die am MoRa3 ^^


----------



## T1mae (26. August 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

Mal wieder astreine Arbeit!!!

Da kriegt man richtig Lust selber mal wieder was zu machen 
Ideen sind da  aber derzeit fehlt das Geld dafür 

Mach blos weiter so (Warum sag ich das eigendlich? Ist bei dir doch sowiso perfekte Arbeit )
Zum Löten hast du einfach ne kleine Lötspitze genommen oder brauchtest du da schon was in Richtung SMD-Löttechnik??


----------



## Ben™ (23. September 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - erster Lüfter fertig!*

@PSP-Hacker & Marci010593 & CoXxOnE
Herzlichen Dank euch, freut mich sehr. 

@T1mae
Es wurde eine einfache dünne Lötspitze benutzt. Danke natürlich auch dir. 


*Hey Leute,*

nach einer etwas längeren Zeit melde ich mich hier wieder zu Wort.
Ich hatte sehr viel um die Ohren. Meine Freundin und ich mussten uns um die neue Wohnung kümmern.
Wir ziehen bis spätestens zum 1.12 ins Eigenheim. 

Zeitgleich stand mein Auto in der Werkstatt. Schlimmer war die Zeit als meine Mutter im Krankenhaus lag,
ich war fast jede freie Minute bei Ihr. Zum Glück geht es ihr wieder gut und ist wieder Zuhause. 

Da nun so langsam die Dinge wieder seinen Lauf nehmen, habe ich nun auch die Zeit gefunden an meinem Mod weiter zu machen.
Daher ist es nun Zeit für ein größeres...


*...UPDATE! (Teil 1)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alle Lüfterkabel haben nun die perfekte Länge.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich lasse mal kurz die Bilder für sich sprechen.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Label-Aufkleber wurde gegen einen neutralen getauscht.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die etwas unkonventionelle Reset / HDD-LED-Lösung! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Beide LEDs dienen nun der HDD. Reset bleibt erhalten. Außerdem wurden die LEDs getauscht.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Weiter gehts...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...im Update (Teil 2) Bis gleich! *​


----------



## Ben™ (23. September 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

*Fortsetzung Update!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nicht schön aber funktionell. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ganz schön eng!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

*   AKTUELLER STAND!!   *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Maschinenraum *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*weitere Impressionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Vielen Dank!* ​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Sieht echt klasse aus! Bin begeistert und Sprachlos!

Wenn ich nur auch sowas könnte so Perfekt und Präzise!


----------



## brunkenbold (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Saubere Arbeit, vorbildlich - weiter so!
Bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt...

Gruß Brunke


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

reset knopf wie früher: nadel nötig, um dranzukommen


----------



## Cleriker (23. September 2012)

Dein Maschinenraum sieht mal wirklich fein aus. Klasse Bilder. Das mit den Lüfterkabeln find ich auch gut ich bau aber zu oft um für sowas. Sollte ich mal fest bei einem Unterbau bleiben, werd ich das nachmachen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Unglaublich geil!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. September 2012)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich geil!



Besser kann man es einfach nicht sagen!


----------



## zettiii (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Hi Ben,

ist ne Weile her, dass ich hier aktiv war. Hat sich ja zum Glück nicht so viel getan ( nicht böse gemeint, sonst müsste ich so viel lesen  )
Ist mal wieder erste Klasse was man von dir sieht! War aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten! Bin schon mega gespannt wie es weiter geht ! 
Weiter so 
Gruß zettiii


----------



## laurens (24. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Wahnsinn. Habe selten eine so saubere Arbeit gesehen.


----------



## Ben™ (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Was ist denn hier los?  Leute ich bin überwältigt, Ihr seit die coolsten. 
Es freut mich sehr das ihr noch alle dabei seit und es euch so gut gefällt. 

Ich habe mir heut eine Kleinigkeit bestellt. Ich hoffe das es morgen ankommt. Das gute Stück wird dann ein bisserl bearbeitet. 
Genau genommen muss ich es vermutlich nur ein Stück kürzen und Florian wird es dann in meiner Gehäuse-Farbe Pulverbeschichten. 

Solang kann ich im Moment nicht wirklich weiter machen. Ich mache mir derzeit aber Gedanken über die Frontplate. Soll das ganze aus Acryl oder doch lieber Alu werden? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## paxpl (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Laing-D5 Pumpen-Modifikation mit Tachosignal *fertig eingebaut**



Ben™ schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch erst beide Kabel durch eine Schelle führen, geht aber leider nicht da nur eins passt.
> Weiß jemand eine Schelle die für 2 Kabel geeignet ist? Die nächst größere von MDPC ist für 6 Sleeves gedacht.



Zum Thema Clips/Schellen für Kabel, schau mal *hier* rein, vielleicht wirst du ja fündig. "S" ist ist glaub für 3 Kabel aber man kanns ja mal ausprobieren UND es ist MDPC Qualität, sind nämlich die gleichen  nur eben bischen mehr Auswahl. Und *da* würd ich vielleicht auch noch mal reinschauen. Damit kannst die Schellen noch ein bischen mehr "veredeln". Die gibts ja leider nicht mehr bei MDPC


----------



## Ben™ (25. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Hey paxpl, das ist nett von dir. Das Schellen-Problem ist schon gelöst. Ich habe hier passene gefunden gehabt. Danke trotzdem. 
Screw-Caps habe ich noch hier liegen und kommen noch zum Einsatz. Aber erst später. Unter der Midplate sind fast alle Schrauben M4-Schrauben.


----------



## hitzestau (26. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Schön, dass es bei deinem Projekt wieder weiter geht, freue mich auf weitere Updates. Und wie immer bei dir: echt tolle Fotos


----------



## zettiii (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Glückwunsch zum Update auf der Main!


----------



## T1mae (28. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Aktueller Stand*

Was jetzt schon wieder Main??
Kann's sein das jedes Update von dir sofort auf der Main erscheint?  XD

Und schon wieder astreine Arbeit geleistet o.O gibts ja nich 

Ich persönlich find aber das diese Aufkleber am Lüfter neutral irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig ausschauen ^^
Und die Platine war vorher eine große die du durchgesägt hast oder wie?? O_o Blick ich grad nich ^^ (kenn mich mit dem TJ07 aber auch nicht so gut aus)


----------



## Ben™ (29. September 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ein DANKESCHÖN an die PCGH-Redaktion fur 5x Main*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Das freut mich natürlicher sehr! 
Edel-Casemod Black Seven: Ein TJ07 wird perfektioniert - Update: Pumpen und Lüfter modifiziert


Es geht auch gleich weiter: Ich habe heute ein Paket bekommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​
@zettiii & T1mare: Danke natürlich auch euch beiden. 
Bzgl. der Aufkleber, man sieht sie eh nicht, sind ja auf der Lamellen-Seite vom Radi. 
Die Platine wurde durchgesägt und überbrückt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Glückwunsch!! Zum 5. mal auf der Main.

Ich glaube du hast ein Dauer-Abo für die Main xD


----------



## Sraw (29. September 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Sieht echt hammer aus


----------



## FlasherBasher (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Sehr schönes Tagebuch. Will definitiv wissen wie es fertig aussieht. ABO X


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Verdammt geil! O_O
Ich bleib hier auf jeden Fall dran, weiter so!


----------



## Rurdo (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Maan, tolles TB! Geile Bilder! Geile hardware!
So wies aussieht hast du zuviel Geld... kannst ja mir was abgeben?


----------



## Ben™ (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Mini Update*

Danke Leute, wirklich vielen vielen Dank. 
Ohne euch würde das Modden nur halb so viel Spaß machen. 

Ich möchte auch die "neuen" hier im Worklog willkommen heißen, danke für die Abo's. 
So wie es aussieht wird es dieses Wochenende weiter gehen. 

Ich freue mich natürlich wenn Ihr wieder alle dabei seid.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (12. Oktober 2012)

Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne euch würde das Modden nur halb so viel Spaß machen.


Und ohne dich würde der Thread hier nicht mal halb soviel Spaß machen.
Das Lob geb ich die am besten gleich zurück 



			
				Ben schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich natürlich wenn Ihr wieder alle dabei seid.



Mit mir kannst du rechnen 
Und wer nicht da ist, hat selber Schuld


----------



## Ben™ (13. Oktober 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Danke ~Tj@rden~ 
*Es gibt nun ein kleines aber feines Update, wie ich finde.*

Mein TJ07 ist nun mit USB 3.0 ausgestattet. 
Das gute Stück aus Post #525 musste natürlich ein bisschen gemoddet werden. 
Wieso? Zum einem war das Blech zu lang und zum anderen musste es in Gehäusefarbe gepulvert werden. Die Feile kam auch zum Einsatz für die abgerundeten Ecken...



*...aber seht selbst!*
(man beachte die Kabelführung )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*In der Front sind nun vier USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und ein Audio In / Out Anschluss.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Damit das Update nun nicht ganz so klein wird gibt es noch ein weiteres Bild vom aktuellen Stand.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem muss ich euch mitteilen dass ich meine Hardware (Mainboard, CPU & GPU) verkauft habe.
Es wird natürlich neue kommen. Sandy-Bridge *hust*
Ich geh nun erst einmal ein bisschen Sport machen und werde heute Nachmittag weiter basteln. Update folgt in Kürze!


----------



## IDaninator (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Einfach nur krass wie du die Teile so einfach harmonieren lässt!
Sieht echt schick aus, Hut ab!

Und die Kabelführung is doch tip top, wäre mir auch nichts besseres zu eingefallen.


----------



## FlasherBasher (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Sehr geil. Gib mir mehr davon.


----------



## Ben™ (14. Oktober 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

*  Es geht nun an die Front! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Hey Leute...*
ich möchte als nächstes die Front fertig machen. Wie Ihr seht soll unten das AQ5 Pro eingebaut werden. Bitte beachtet nicht die silberne Blende, diese dient nur zur Veranschaulichung. 
Ich denke ich werde eine schwarz glänzende Acryl-Platte in die Front verbauen. Das passt am besten zum Seitenteil und zu den Noiseblocker-Lüftern.

Mir fehlt derzeit aber noch ein gescheites Blu-ray Laufwerk / Brenner. Könnt Ihr mir da etwas gutes empfehlen (leise)? 
Das LW wird / soll ganz oben eingebaut werden. Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich einen Schriftzug, Muster oder sonstiges in die Frontplate machen soll, was meint Ihr? 
*
Ich freue mich über Tipps und Anregungen!* ​


----------



## Gurkensalat (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Sieht toll aus  Warum hab ich das jetz erst abonniert
Ich würde etwas eingravieren (z.B. das Ben Inside  ) oder ein paar schlitze reinmachen.
LG Gurkensalat


----------



## Cleriker (14. Oktober 2012)

Wenn was rein soll, dann "Black Seven"!


----------



## FeuerToifel (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

logo? hm. das wort "Black" und die ziffen "7" übereinander gelegt.


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Sieht sehr gut aus. Wann hast du eigentlich an eine Fertigstellung gedacht, 2017?


----------



## Ben™ (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*



1821984 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Wann hast du eigentlich an eine Fertigstellung gedacht, 2017?


Glaub mir, ich bin weiter als du denkst. 

*@Topic:* Kann den keiner ein gutes Blu-ray Laufwerk / Brenner empfehlen?


----------



## 1821984 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Stimmt, Pumpen und Radi liegen ja schon. Eben noch schnell nen AGB rein, die Hardware zusammen klatschen, alles anschließen mit irgendwelchen Schlauchresten und Netzteil an, fertig Oder hab ich noch was vergessen?

Aber im ernst, dass ist ganz großes Kino hier und endlich mal was anders von dem TJ07 und nicht einfach Murdermodteile kaufen, verbauen und gut.
Schau hier auch regelmäßig rein und bewundere deine Detailverliebtheit

Vorzeigeprojekt.

Ich würde mir aber vielleicht etwas mehr Bilder von den Zuständen wünschen, wenn die Teile grad entstehen (Arbeitsbilder) und nicht erst wenn alles fertig ist. Vielleicht kannst du das bischen mit einbringen.


----------



## Ben™ (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Naja, sagen wir mal so: Die Bauarbeiten unterhalb der Midplate sind  eigentlich abgeschlossen. Das Netzteil muss ich quasi nur reinstellen  und fest schrauben. 
Jetzt  geht es darum die Front fertig zu machen. Soll heißen Aquaero &  Laufwerk inkl. der Frontplate einbauen. Wenn dies erledigt ist habe ich  so ziemlich freie Bahn zum bauen.

Und noch einmal zu deiner Frage:


1821984 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Wann hast du eigentlich an eine Fertigstellung gedacht, 2017?


Eigentlich habe ich es auch gar nicht wirklich eilig. Mir macht das basteln sehr viel Spaß. Ausserdem habe ich auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit um zu modden.
Ich guck natürlich das ich so schnell wie möglich vorran komme, aber nächsten Monat steht der Umzug an und da wird es sicherlich wieder ins Stocken kommen. 

Zum Laufwerk: Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen dem LiteOn und dem LG. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## cargo (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich es auch gar nicht wirklich eilig. Mir macht das basteln sehr viel Spaß. Ausserdem habe ich auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit um zu modden.
> 
> Zum Laufwerk: Ich schwanke im Moment zwischen dem LiteOn und dem LG. Was meint Ihr?



Mir geht's genauso, was soll man bloß machen wenn das Projekt fertig ist? 

Ein Blue Ray Laufwerk suche ich im Moment auch.
Allerdings brauche ich keinen BD-Brenner, deswegen wird es wohl das LiteOn.
Vor allem weil es laut Rezensionen wirklich leise sein soll, mein jetziges Laufwerk stört mich extrem.

30€ Preisunterschied sind halt auch nicht grade wenig, kommt also drauf an was du brauchst. 

LG,
cargo


----------



## zettiii (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Brennt man überhaupt mal Blu Rays? DVDs für ein Image oder so Brennen ok, aber weiß nicht.
Ich würde sonst das LiteOn nehmen, wenn du keine Blu Rays brennen willst


----------



## Chris_Oi (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Ich kann mich den anderen hier nur anschließen. Deine Detailverliebtheit ist immer wieder der Hammer. Ich hätte definitiv nicht so viel Geduld 

Zum BluRay Laufwerk kann ich leider nicht viel beisteuern.
Ich habe lediglich eins in Slim-Bauweise in meinem Xbox-Mod und das bleibt eigentlich recht leise.
Wobei ich auch sagen würde, dass man keinen BluRay Brenner braucht. 
Die Rohlinge sind doch eh noch viel zu teuer.
Nimm lieber den LiteOn und investiere die restlichen 30€ in eine schön gravierte Front.
Eventuell schwarz abgeklebtes, von hinten beleuchtetes Plexi, wo nur eine Gravur leuchtet  
Ein schön simpel gehaltenes Black Seven - Logo würde da bestimmt sehr gut aussehen


----------



## neflE (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey zum Laufwerk kann ich nur sagen das das LG ein Monster ist. Wenn das mal aufdreht möchtest du am liebsten Den Rechner in Decken wickeln. Aber wenn so ein Laufwerk aufdreht dann nur kurz. Und beim Brennen. 
Nächstes Thema Blu-rays brennen. Ich dachte eigentlich das ich das Bräuchen werde, weil ich gern Filme mache usw. Aber bi jetzt haben sich die Euros mehr nicht gelohnt :/

Also dann viel Spaß beim Modden ich warte gespannt auf Updates


----------



## Cheagor (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Einfach nur Sprachlos.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Danke Leute, danke für eure Meinungen.  Ich war gestern Abend noch kurz im KM-Shop und habe das LiteOn mitgenommen.
Es war sogar ein paar Euronen billiger als wie bei MF. Wie 'Cargo'  bereits  schon  sagte sind die Rezensionen einfach zu gut bzgl. der  Lautstärke. 

Zum Thema Blu-ray brennen habt Ihr schon recht. Ich selbst habe auch   noch nie eine Blu-ray gebrannt. Falls ich es doch einmal benötige besorg  ich mir einen externen Brenner.  
Das LiteOn IHOS104-32 macht einen soliden Eindruck. Allerdings habe ich es gestern Abend in Einzelteile zerlegt. Dazu heute Abend mehr. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## hitzestau (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*



			
				Ben™;4638741 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt derzeit aber noch ein gescheites Blu-ray Laufwerk / Brenner. Könnt Ihr mir da etwas gutes empfehlen (leise)?
> Das LW wird / soll ganz oben eingebaut werden.



Hast du dir auch schon überlegt, auf ein Bluray-LW zu verzichten? In Zeiten von Downloads braucht's ein LW nur noch selten, finde ich. Ohne LW wäre die Front doch viel schöner gestaltbar.

LW's gibt es ja auch als externe Geräte via USB 3.0.

UPDATE: hab erst grad gesehen, dass du schon eins gekauft hast, sorry  denn Einbau kannst du dir ja immer noch überlegen...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Klar, ohne LW wäre es auch schön, da du ja wie gesagt hast hitzestau, die Font schöner gestallten hätte können. Bin aber zuversichtlich, dass das Ben auch sicherlich gut mit LW hinbekommen wird.
Man brauch aber dennoch heutzutage eine LW für einen PC, z.B. um Windows zu Installieren, oder etwas ältere Software, die man noch auf CD/DVD Besitzt.

Wenn man jetzt aber ein externen BlueRay Player/Brenner nehmen sollte, der mit USB 3.0 angeschlossen sein sollte, fängt der Günstigste alleine schon bei 120€ an. Klar bei so einen Tollen Mod, sollte geld keine große Rolle spielen, aber dennoch kann man da etwas drauf achten finde ich.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Es gibt eine Planänderung. 
Ich habe das LW zurückgegeben. Es wird doch ein externes kommen.

Ausserdem wird das Aquaero einen neuen Platz finden. 

Mehr dazu soon!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Du bis doch echt so einer  xD


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Selbst wenn du das LW behalten hättest, Stealth-Mod und gut ist


----------



## illousion (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

*schwitz* endlich durch alle Seiten durch.... 
hammer was du da gezaubert hast (modden triffts nicht ganz, zu unprofessionell  ) 
bin echt neidisch 

PS: ABO [x]


----------



## Ben™ (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

@illousion: Freut mich dass du dich für meine Arbeiten interessierst. 
Ich freue mich über jeden Mitleser und alle Kommentare hier im Worklog. 
@RainbowCrash: Der Stealth-Mod wäre nicht das Problem gewesen. Ich habe aber 
anderes vor... 

@Topic: Ich habe das Wochenende genutzt und habe meine Idee in die Tat umgesetzt. 
Wie ich bereits schon sagte  wird es ein externes Blu-ray Laufwerk geben; das Aquaero wurde auch neu platziert. 

Ich möchte noch nichts direktes sagen...aber sobald die Lichtverhältnisse morgen 
wieder besser sind wird es Bilder geben. 


so long

Ben


----------



## zettiii (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Bilder sind immer gut! Also her damit


----------



## PSP-Hacker (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Genau Hopp Hopp!!
Stell dir ne Lampe auf und mach doch ein paar Fotos wenigstens.


----------



## RainbowCrash (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Jetzt auch mit USB 3.0*

Los, Bilder Bilder Bilder  Und wenn's nur n Teaser ist


----------



## Ben™ (29. Oktober 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

*Hi Leute,*

wie versprochen gibt es heute das Bild. Da es heute schnell gehen musste gibt es ein einfaches Bild. 
Anyway...Hier seht Ihr nun was ich genau vorhabe. Das Aquaero wurde in die Driveplate eingelassen.


*Das gute Teil wird morgen verpackt und los geschickt zum Pulvern. Ihhaaaa! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar Bilder mehr machen aber daraus wurde heute leider nichts. SORRY! Dafür habe ich noch zwei ältere Bilder gefunden (die nie zum Einsatz kamen).


Spoiler



*Hier seht ihr die richtige Verkabelung der Pumpen* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...uuuuuuund den vernickelten Aquaero-Wasserkühler.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Das sieht so edel aus mit den tollen Kabelbändigern und natürlich mit der Schönheit von Pumpe


----------



## Ben™ (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Das sieht so edel aus mit den tollen Kabelbändigern und natürlich mit der Schönheit von Pumpe


Danke Erik Cartman. Ich verfolge natürlich auch ein anständiges Kabelmanagment.


----------



## Heretic (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Mach so weiter. Echt super dein Projekt !


----------



## cargo (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

 Unfassbar gut aussehend, und wenn's dann erstmal gepulvert ist. 

Und das schöne Stück hattest du ein Jahr nur so rumstehen.   

Mich würde aber interessieren ob du (ganz ohne Wertung) die Ausschnitte reingelaserst/ gefräst, oder mit dem Dremel o.Ä. geschnitten hast.

Wirklich sehr sehr saubere Arbeit. 

Lg
cargo


----------



## Ben™ (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Danke euch beiden. Die Platte habe ich komplett gefräst und danach abgekantet. 

Zum Aufbau: Die beiden oberen Fillports dienen dem Top-AGB; die beiden anderen übernehmen dann den Kreislauf.
In der Mitte ist das schöne Bullseye von Alphacool. Das Aquaero 5 Pro sowie die beiden Poweradjust 2 sind unten platziert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

mehrere fillports für schnelleres befüllen? der untere scheint mir auch ablass zu funktioneren, wenn dahinter ein kugelhahnventil oder ähnliches sitzt. deckel vom port ab, stück schlauch mit dran befesitigen und hahn öffnen, der rest sollte allein gehen


----------



## Ben™ (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

*Hey Leute, good news!*

Meine Laufwerksabdeckung wird heute vom Pulvern versendet. 
Ich hoffe ich kann euch die Tage das gute Stück präsentieren. Ich bin derzeit richtig, richtig im Stress da wir dieses kommende Wochenende umziehen werden. 


so long

Ben


----------



## 1821984 (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Das ist schon das es die Tage wieder was neues von dir gibt. Deine Bilder sehen immer beeindruckend aus. Machst du die mit ner DSLR?

Bei deinem Umzug wünsch ich dir gutes gelingen und das alles heile bleibt. Kenne diese Tage auch zur genüge und weis wie stressig die werden können. Gehts denn weit weg oder nur um die Ecke?


----------



## illousion (21. November 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

freu mich schon auf die bilder


----------



## Ben™ (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Danke, 
ich fotografiere mit einer Canon EOS 600D.

Zum Umzug kann ich schonmal sagen das alles gut geklappt hat. 
Jetzt müssen natürlich erst einmal etliche Kartons ausgepackt werden (unter anderem die Black Seven).
Die gepulverte Driveplate ist zurück. Jedoch wurde Sie im Umzugs-Warn gleich verstaut. 

Sobald wir uns hier ein wenig sortiert haben geht es hier also weiter.
Btw.: Ich habe den Startpost sowie das Inhaltsverzeichnis aktualisiert.


----------



## mfg_XX (25. November 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Super Arbeit!
Wo lässt du das teil pulvern?

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Ben™ (2. Dezember 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

*Hey liebe Community,*
der Umzug ist geschafft. Es kann also weiter gehen. 

Da ich nun wieder mehr Zeit habe möchte ich euch heute endlich meine fertiggestellte Driveplate (Laufwerksabdeckung) zeigen.
Daher gibt es nun Bilder ohne viele Worte. Ich hoffe euch gefällts...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

sieht 100% hamma aus *___*


----------



## MatMade142 (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Erste Sahne, sieht mal wieder hervorragend aus.


----------



## Chris_Oi (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Gefällt aber mal sowas von 
Ist wieder sehr sauber verarbeitet.
Wie halt immer bei dir


----------



## Gurkensalat (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Das sieht echt toll aus... MDPC würdig 
Der AGB dort eingelassen sieht richtig toll aus


----------



## Dark_Nolan (2. Dezember 2012)

Wow...


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Sieht klasse aus! Bin begeistert!


----------



## affli (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Schön ist der Umzug geglückt! Gibt ja immer das ein oder andere zu tun. 
Deine Laufwerksabdeckung ist natürlich wie erwartet richtig super schick geworden! Gefällt sehr! 

Schwarz Seidenmatt? 

Freu mich auf mehr!


----------



## hitzestau (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

wow, sieht echt spitzenmässig aus, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## 1821984 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Großes Kino Nur der AGB selbst ist nicht ganz mein Ding aber erstklassige Arbeit und endlich mal ein Silverstone das nicht ganz nach Murdermodsche.... aussieht. 

Soll das Aquaero noch nen Wasserkühler bekommen oder bleibt das auf LuKü? Wie sieht es mit nem Windzug für die Poweradjust aus? Kommt in diesen Bereich noch nen Lüfter?

Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Das Sleeve, welches du für deine Pumpen genutzt hast welches war das genau? Du hast ja auch ne dritte Ader eingelötet und dann den MDPC-Sleeve genutzt aber welchen (small/SATA)? Und welchen Querschnitt hatten deine Adern. Ich denke bei mir müssten das 2x0,75mm² und 1x0,50mm² an der Pumpe sein und ich hab die Befürchtung das da der small Sleeve nicht drüber passen wird. Vielleicht kannst du mir da nochmal etwas weiter helfen, hab in Bezug auf Sleeve noch null Erfahrung!


----------



## Chris_Oi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Glückwunsch! Zum 6. Mal auf der Main


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Grad alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen 
Einfach nur  Mach weiter so! 

[x] Abo


----------



## Mazen (5. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

Hab mir heut auch die Zeit genommen und alle 59 Seiten durchgelesen. Das ist das erste Tagebuch was ich derartig verschlungen habe 
Wirklich super Bilder und natürlich tadellose Arbeit.
Werd dies ab jetzt natürlich auch weiterhin verfolgen, daher Abo


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Meine neue Driveplate*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was soll ich sagen?! Einfach Danke!! Leute. *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tage wird es mit der Frontplate und der Verschlauchung weiter gehen.
Ich freue mich wenn Ihr alle dabei seid, denn ohne Euch würde es nur halb so viel Spaß machen. 

Ausserdem möchte ich mich bei der PCGH-Redaktion für 6x Main bedanken. 


*Mit viel Glück wird es heute noch ein mini Update geben. Bis denn dann!*​


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

*Wie versprochen gibt es nun noch ein kleines Update.* 

Ich habe heute den Durchflussseonsor von Aquacomputer "HighFlow" eingebaut. Mir gefällt es sehr gut. 
Als nächstes MUSS die Frontplate verbaut werden damit ich weiter machen kann. 

Allerdings habe ich nach wie vor noch kein Layout. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier bleibt absichtlich der Schlauch beschriftet - der Rest wird entschriftet.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Von hier aus geht es dann weiter in den TOP-AGB.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## AeroX (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

sieht 100%ig aus


----------



## Chris_Oi (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Was soll man bei dir noch schreiben?
Man hat ja gar keine andere Wahl, als immer wieder zu wiederholen, wie sauber du arbeitest .

Zur Frontplatte:
Ich denke was schlichtes muss es sein.
Da fällt mir wieder nur das Black Seven Logo ein.
Graviert, oder Gelasert und von hinten dezent angeleuchtet.

Mach doch mal ein Bild von der Vorderseite mit den Blenden und lege im Photoshop das Logo drüber.
Ich denke das könnte durchaus gut aussehen.


----------



## illousion (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Frontplate? vllt dunkles plexi? 

sieht auf jeden fall hamma aus *__*


----------



## BlackNeo (6. Dezember 2012)

Boah!
Immer wieder klappt mir bei dem Mod die Kinnlade runter *___*

Dunkeles Acrylglas wäre sicher SEHR geil für die Front. Darein dann das BlackSeven Logo und weiß anleuchten, wie 2 Posts über mir bereits vorgeschlagen. Das wäre einfach der HAMMER ;D
Weiter so Ben!

LG, Neo


----------



## Tuneup (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Ich war anfangs skeptisch mit den 2 Pumpen, aber jetzt macht es allein schon optisch einiges her.
Wirkt da unten jetzt fast wie ein kleiner Maschinenraum auf einem Schiff 

Deine Führung nach oben mit dem Durchflussmesser gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sieht bisher alles sehr sauber und geordnet aus. Ich hoffe das kannst du so beibehalten auch wenn später die Hardware und somit auch mehr Kabel einzug halten.


----------



## cargo (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Ich habe zwar selber keine WakÜ, doch man sieht oft genug in anderen Tagebüchern wie es Probleme mit der platzierung des Durchflussmessers gibt.
Die hast du anscheinend nicht. 
Gefällt mir sehr gut da in der Front mit den vertikalen Rohren.


----------



## Ben™ (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Danke Leute!

Ich werde heute oder morgen mal ein Bild von der Front machen und evt. mit Photoshop ein Layout erstellen. 
Seit heute bin ich mit Metallarbeit  beschäftigt. Dazu bald mehr. 


Gruss Ben


----------



## illousion (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

gratz zur main


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Ich liebe diese Bilder...einfach nur beautifull!!!


----------



## Timewarp2008 (9. Dezember 2012)

Einfach nur genial was du da anstellst!


Dunkles Plexiglas und ein beleuchtetes Black Seven Logo?? Ich wäre dafür


----------



## Schwini (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Durchflusssensor platziert*

Also Dein Mod sieht echt richtig schön aus  Respekt vor der sauberen und akkuraten Arbeit! Hätte ich gern die Zeit zu 

Nur wieso benutzt Du diese hässlichen Bitspower Rändelverlängerungen? Die lassen das so unruhig wirken. Wieso nicht ein Stück Schlauch oder gar Crystal-Link oder wenn die zu kurz sind, Plexirohre? Würde meiner Meinung nach besser und edler aussehen!


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

*Hey liebe Community,* 

zuerst möchte ich mich noch einmal ganz herzlich für eure Anteilnahme hier im Worklog bedanken.
Eure Kommentare, Anregungen und aber auch Kritiken sind immer wieder motivierend um hier weiter zu machen. 

Die letzten zwei Wochen waren recht turbolent bzgl. Umzug und anderen Erledigungen. Daher sind noch ein paar Comments offen geblieben
und ich möchte diese natürlich auch noch beantworten. 




mfg_XX schrieb:


> Super Arbeit!
> Wo lässt du das teil pulvern?
> 
> mfg mfg_XX


Dankeschön!  Ich lasse meine Teile bei deTeil pulvern.



affli schrieb:


> Schön ist der Umzug geglückt! Gibt ja immer das ein oder andere zu tun.
> Deine Laufwerksabdeckung ist natürlich wie erwartet richtig super schick geworden! Gefällt sehr!
> 
> Schwarz Seidenmatt?
> ...


Danke mein lieber.  Schwarz Seidenmatt, wie der Rest auch. Du darfst dich noch auf einige Updates freuen.



1821984 schrieb:


> Großes Kino Nur der AGB selbst ist nicht ganz mein Ding aber erstklassige Arbeit und endlich mal ein Silverstone das nicht ganz nach Murdermodsche.... aussieht.


Ich mag die murderMod-Teile nicht so sehr. Viel zu teuer und zuviel im Umlauf. 



1821984 schrieb:


> Soll das Aquaero noch nen Wasserkühler bekommen oder bleibt das auf LuKü? Wie sieht es mit nem Windzug für die Poweradjust aus? Kommt in diesen Bereich noch nen Lüfter?


Eigentlich sollte das Aquaero diesen vernickelten Wasserkühler bekommen. Dieser entfällt allerdings. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat möge er sich bitte melden.  
Ein Luftzug ist nicht vorgesehen da die Teile die angeschlossen werden noch recht überschauchlich sind.



1821984 schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal ne Frage: Das Sleeve, welches du für deine Pumpen genutzt hast welches war das genau? Du hast ja auch ne dritte Ader eingelötet und dann den MDPC-Sleeve genutzt aber welchen (small/SATA)? Und welchen Querschnitt hatten deine Adern. Ich denke bei mir müssten das 2x0,75mm² und 1x0,50mm² an der Pumpe sein und ich hab die Befürchtung das da der small Sleeve nicht drüber passen wird. Vielleicht kannst du mir da nochmal etwas weiter helfen, hab in Bezug auf Sleeve noch null Erfahrung!



Also die Litzen die an die Pumpen gelötet wurden waren je 3x 0,25mm². Dazu kam dann der Sleeve small zum Einsatz. 


*@all: * Ich kann mich immer nur wiederholen und mich noch tausend mal für Eure Kommentare bedanken. 
Ausserdem freue ich mich auch darüber sehr das mein Worklog wieder neuen Zuwachs an Interesse gefunden hat. 


*Ich habe heute mal das Bild von der Front gemacht und die Frontplate (virtuell) eingebaut.
 Ich habe mich hier zu für ein matt-schwarzes Acrylglas entschieden ** 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage was auf die Frontplate drauf kommen soll.
**Ich denke ich werde mir am Wochenende dazu mal mehr Gedanken machen. 

Über Vorschläge bin ich natürlich auch dankbar.* 




Schwini schrieb:


> Also Dein Mod sieht echt richtig schön aus   Respekt vor der sauberen und akkuraten Arbeit! Hätte ich gern die Zeit  zu
> 
> Nur wieso benutzt Du diese hässlichen Bitspower  Rändelverlängerungen? Die lassen das so unruhig wirken. Wieso nicht ein  Stück Schlauch oder gar Crystal-Link oder wenn die zu kurz sind,  Plexirohre? Würde meiner Meinung nach besser und edler aussehen!


 
Ein Dankeschön auch an dich. Die Rändelverlängerungen wirken auf dem Bild in der Tat ein wenig unruhig. In real sieht das noch ein bisschen besser aus. 
Sobald der Rest verbaut ist wird das extrem sexy. Stay tuned. ​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Also als Idee für die Frontplate würde mir was ganz Interessantes einfallen.
Nämlich, so eine Art Herzschlaglinie. Kennt man immer von dem Gerät im Krankenhaus, wo der Puls überwacht wird und die ganze Zeit einen Durchgehenden ton von sich gibt wenn man Tot ist^^
Wäre doch eine Überlegung wert. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ja mal ein beispiel geben von meiner Frontplate die ich immer noch nicht verbaut und pulvern lassen habe, leider


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Wenn du des plexiglas nimmst, was ich in meinem TB genommen hab, wirds sexy²
Schaut sehr edel aus der Entwurf


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Also als Idee für die Frontplate würde mir was ganz Interessantes einfallen.
> Nämlich, so eine Art Herzschlaglinie. Kennt man immer von dem Gerät im Krankenhaus, wo der Puls überwacht wird und die ganze Zeit einen Durchgehenden ton von sich gibt wenn man Tot ist^^
> Wäre doch eine Überlegung wert. Wenn du willst, kann ich dir ja mal ein beispiel geben von meiner Frontplate die ich immer noch nicht verbaut und pulvern lassen habe, leider


Ich weiss schon was du meinst. Wenn du willst darfst du es gerne mal posten. 



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Wenn du des plexiglas nimmst, was ich in meinem TB genommen hab, wirds sexy²
> Schaut sehr edel aus der Entwurf


Von welchem Plexi redest du jetzt genau?


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Von dem schwarzen Pleximuster des ich bestellt hatte 
Gibts als Maßanfertigung


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Hast den vlt. ein Link dazu?


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS truLED® Schwarz 9H04 SC - PLEXIGLAS truLED®

Da sieht man auch die Beleuchtung durch aber nur die, die direkt hinter der Scheibe sitzt. Beleuchtung die weiter weg ist als ca 20cm, ist kaum zu sehen.

MfG


----------



## Ben™ (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Transluzentes Acrylglas wäre für die Front nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. 
Ich nehme lieber das Blickdichte.


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

Achso, dachte wolltest auch dahinter ein leuchtendes Logo verbauen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

So, hier eben das Beispiel von meiner Frontplate.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es ist ok, dass ich das Bild so einfüge


----------



## illousion (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen*

ich hätte auch noch ne idee, weiß nicht ob das so in dein TB reinpassen würde, hab vor das bei mir unter das mainboard zu machen
und zwar in das plexiglas ein muster reinzufräsen und das plexi dann von der seite zu beleuchten, dann leuchten die gefrästen linien

möglichkeiten sin vielfältig, was hältste von sowas (nur mit ein paar weniger linien): 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (23. Dezember 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

*Hey Leute,*

ich habe mal den Schriftzug fertig gemacht der auf die Frontplate kommen soll. 
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob es hinterleuchtet werden soll oder eingraviert und auslackiert.

Was meint Ihr?

Ich denke es kommen noch ein paar Zierstreifen auf die Frontplate dazu. 



*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen schon mal frohe Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

Sieht gut aus finde ich!
Also ich bin jemand der auf leichte indirekte Beleuchtung steht. Somit würde ich es leicht beleuchten von hinten.
Was ich aber noch etwas schade finde, dass die Frontplate noch so leer aussieht. Da fehlt noch das gewisse etwas mMn.

Ich wünsche dir auch auf jeden fall schöne Weihnachten ein Frohes fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Cleriker (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

Das gefällt doch. Wenn du es hinterleuchten möchtest, dann bitte nicht zu stark, eher schwach. So dass man es sieht, es aber nicht aufdringlich wird. Mein Favorit wäre die Variante mit dem Gravieren und lackieren. Ist mMn immer ein sehr schöner Effekt. Wenn du glänzenden Lack nimmst sieht man es trotzdem selbst von schrag oben noch ganz gut.


----------



## Chris_Oi (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

Gute Grundidee, aber ich finde auch, dass da noch das gewisse etwas fehlt.
Die Schrift solltest du definitiv von hinten dezent beleuchten. 
Bin auf deine nächsten Entwürfe gespannt 

Ebenfalls schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Coldhardt (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich würds auch von hinten beleuchten.
Vieleicht pulsierend?

BTW, ich mag die Schlichtheit, also das du keine Streifen oder so reingemacht hast


----------



## illousion (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

sieht gut aus  aber leider auch noch etwas leer :/


----------



## wheeler (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

wie bekommt ihr euren schriftzug da rein? lasst ihr das machen,wenn ja,wo und was kostet sowas? sieht mal einwandfrei klasse aus,sowas (notiz machen)


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*



wheeler schrieb:


> wie bekommt ihr euren schriftzug da rein? lasst ihr das machen,wenn ja,wo und was kostet sowas? sieht mal einwandfrei klasse aus,sowas (notiz machen)


 
Ich würd mal sagen bei Martma (Stempel-Hauser-GmbH) frästen lassen


----------



## Ratracer008 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

Wenn man einfach nur ein paar Effekte will, reicht Schleifpapier


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

sieht nicht schlecht aus. nicht zu aufdringlich aber auch nicht zu gering


----------



## Ben™ (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

*Leute, ich möchte hier noch einmal betonen das es sich bisher nur um einen ENTWURF handelt. *
Ich habe bisher lediglich den Schrift-Typ ausgesucht und diesen ein wenig bearbeitet. 

Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen es leicht zu hinterleuchten. Ich werde mir jetzt Gedanken machen wie ich die Frontplate weiterhin Gestalten werde.


----------



## Dr.Leo (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

So, fertig. 62 Seiten geilen Scheiss gelesen. Super Arbeit machst du da! 
Nur halte ich die Frontplate noch für ein wenig leer...irgendwas wird dir wohl schon noch einfallen 
So ich geh jetzt schlafen, das Tagebuch ist ganz schön anstrengend!
Gut Nachmittag

Ach so, fast hätt ich das Abo vergessen


----------



## squaX (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Schriftzug fertig*

So als erstes
[x] Abo von mir 

als zweites, was zum Teufel ist das für ne geile schriftart?

Als drittes,... super geniales Projekt, eins der besten, die ich bis jetzt so verfolgt habe  und ja der 1. Beitrag in diesem Forum gehört dir .

LG
squaX


----------



## Ben™ (31. Dezember 2012)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Danke euch beiden, schön euch meine Arbeit gefällt. 
Ich habe den *ENTWURF* nun fast fertig, ich möchte es noch ein bisschen anpassen damit es mehr miteinander harmoniert.

Ich denke die Frontplate wird im nächsten Jahr dann fertiggestellt.  


*So und nun wünsche ich meinen ganzen Tagebuchlesern einen guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr! * 
Ich geh mich jetzt fertig machen und wach morgen früh hoffentlich irgendwo auf wo ich nicht weiß wo ich bin. 
*
EDIT: DIESER ENTWURF IST HINFÄLLIG!!!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Der Entwurf sieht schon mal sehr geil aus
Mit dem Anpassen was du meintest: Setz das ganze so, dass die mittlere Linie in das "L" von Black Seven läuft, so würd ichs am geilsten finden 
MfG


----------



## DarkWhisperer (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Der Entwurf sieht schon mal sehr geil aus
> Mit dem Anpassen was du meintest: Setz das ganze so, dass die mittlere Linie in das "L" von Black Seven läuft, so würd ichs am geilsten finden
> MfG



Sieht schon mal super aus! Wenn du das dann aber so machst würde ich alles noch auf die (vom Bild aus gesehen) Linke Seite schieben, weil wenn dass dann alles in der Mitte ist sieht das vielleicht doch nicht mehr so schön aus.
Aber bis jetzt: einfach ein hammergeiles Projekt! Verfolge es schon seit längerem und bin immer wieder über deine Perfektion erstaunt....
Mach weiter so!!!


----------



## cargo (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Klar, das sieht nicht schlecht aus.
Doch ich würde weder die Schrift, noch die Linien so machen, Murdermod lässt grüßen.

Aber mach wie es dir gefällt.


----------



## mf_Jade (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Find ich auch, viel zu murdermod(dig). Aber es muss dir gefallen


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Sieht zwar gut aus, erinnert aber unweigerlich an MM. 

Btw. wo kommt das Laufwerk hin?


----------



## Ben™ (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Es wird ein externes Laufwerk geben.
Bzgl. der "Faceplate" habt ihr vermutlich recht, es erinnert zu sehr an murderMod.

Das will ich eigentlich nicht...
Ich mache mir noch einmal Gedanken. Der Schriftzug wird jedoch so bleiben.


----------



## XE85 (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*



			
				Ben™;4859912 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird ein externes Laufwerk geben.



Eine gute wahl, ich überlege auch schon dahingehend. Brauche ein Laufwerk nurmehr äusserst selten.


----------



## mfg_XX (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Finde ich sehr gut.
Ich stehe auf schlichte optic und würte sahen, dass du lieber noch ein paar Steifen weglässt.
Sonst sehr schön.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## Living_Fire (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Planung der Front hat begonnen: Layot zu 90% fertig*

Geiler Scheiß! Jetzt habe ich mir 63 Seiten durchgelesen (ok zum teil auch übersprungen ), aber gefällt mir sehr gut  

Und die Bilder sind auch top.
Mach weiter so!

(Abonniert)


----------



## Ben™ (16. Februar 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Hey Leute, seit einer Weile ist hier wieder Funkstille.
Das liegt daran das ich im Moment ziemlichen wenig Zeit habe.

Ich kann euch jedoch sagen das jede freie Minute am Projekt weiter geplant wird. 
Das Case habe ich heute nochmal komplett zerlegt da ich die Pumpen noch gescheit entkoppeln möchte. Sobald ich damit fertig bin wird es das nächste Update geben. 

Ausserdem plane ich derzeit an der Verschlauchung weiter. Ich hoffe ich kann das nächste Update as soon as possible geben. Ich freue mich wenn ihr wieder alle dabei seid.


----------



## Shizophrenic (16. Februar 2013)

Freut mich zu hören, kann das voll verstehen, bei mir stagniert es momentan wegen Zeitmangel auch ^^


Bin natürlich Imme dabei ^^


----------



## 991jo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

So, ganzes Tagebuch durchgelesen! Puuh! einfach nur ein kleines ABO [X]


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Erst einmal den Worklog entstaub* *Hey Leute*  freut mich das immer noch Interesse am Worklog besteht. 
Ich habe heute morgen etwas kleines gebastelt. Wer weiss was das ist?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Hackintoshi (23. März 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Ja ,interesse ist immer noch vorhanden. Und alle die deinen thread abonniert haben, bekommen das neueste direkt im eigenen profil zu sehen.
Bei deinem neuen teil tippe ich auf eine abdeckung für eine usb-verteilung.
Freut mich das es bei dir auch weiter geht. Ich habe auch nur sporadisch zeit, um meinen worklog zu finalisieren.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (23. März 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Sicher ist noch Interesse da 
Abo ist auch noch drin.
Ich Tippe auf ein Gehäuse für eine Lüftersteuerung/-verteilung


----------



## ReFleXxiv (23. März 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

hey, also ich bin grade auch mal hier frisch zugestoßen, hab mal die letzten Bilder angeguckt
und muss sagen is echt schick!! Aber das tj07 sieht generell einfach nur geil aus!
und wie du das umsetzt mit dem klaren edlen stil find ich auch richtig geil!


also [x] ABO
bin gespannt was noch kommt, und hoffe das das nich einfach aufhört wie so vieles was ich mir hier in letzter zeit an tagebüchern aus langeweile reingezogen hab 

Gruß,
ReFleXxiv


----------



## Ben™ (24. März 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Na da lagt ihr gar nicht so schlecht. 
Es ist eine Abdeckung für den Frontswitch (HDD,PS,Reset..etc.).

Somit ist das ganze versteckt und es sieht gleich viel ordentlicher aus. 
Ich werde dazu morgen ein Bild für euch posten.


@17ReFleXxiv: Danke fürs Abo! Es wird noch einiges kommen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Drizztly (24. März 2013)

Ben;5115712 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird noch einiges kommen, keine Sorge.



Na hoffentlich! Bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser dieses unglaublich tollen Projekts! Klasse Arbeit, eines der schönsten TBs hier im Forum!


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. März 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Schmuckes Teil? Alu oder Plastik?
Schaut auf alle Fälle nach CNC aus


----------



## Ben™ (25. März 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung Frontswitch*

*Hey,* das ist eine bearbeitete Hammond-Box, diese ist aus Plastik [klick mich] 
Diese dient eigentlich nur zur Abdeckung für den Frontswitch.


Das ganze sieht in etwa so aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*


```

```
Hey liebe Mitleser, leider muss ich euch mitteilen das es im Pumpenbereich einige Änderungen geben wird. Nein, das ist nun kein schlechter Aprilscherz. 
Ich bin dabei die Pumpen gescheit zu entkoppeln. Die Bitspower Silikonpads kann man nämlich in der Pfeife rauchen und daher passt das nun nicht mehr wie zuvor. 

Meine Motivation ist gerade echt im Eimer.  Ich werde jetzt ein paar neue Teile bestellen und euch hoffentlich bald hier etwas neues Berichten.


----------



## hitzestau (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*



Ben™ schrieb:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Meine Motivation ist gerade echt im Eimer.  Ich werde jetzt ein paar neue Teile bestellen und euch hoffentlich bald hier etwas neues Berichten.



Das ist echt ********, die Pumpenmontage hat nämlich echt gut ausgesehen bei dir. "Gut gemeinte" Sprüche brauchst du jetzt sicher nicht, also wegen der Motivation, aber wir verfolgen dein Projekt schon seit einem Jahr, und wir finden es echt bewundernswert, mit welcher Energie und Durchhaltevermögen du an deinem Projekt arbeitest und immer wieder tolle Sachen zeigst. Ich denke, viele "Ben"-Fans werden mir da recht geben. So viele "Gefällt mir" und Kommentare wie in deinem Thread sind auch nicht selbsverständlich und kommen auch nicht von ungefähr.

Hast Du den schon eine konkrete Idee, wie du das Problem lösen willst?


----------



## 991jo (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Schade... Was gibts den als neue Teile? ein Shoggy-Sandvich *Lecker* und dann angesprüht, damit es komplett schwarz ist? Egal, ich bin mir sicher, es wird klasse aussehen


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2013)

Das tut mir leid für dich Ben. Hoffentlich kannst du dich besser auf neue Ideen einlassen, als ich. Ich bin bei sowas immer recht blockiert in meinem denken. Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen. Wird schon werden.


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Ich hät jetzt auch auf ein schwarz gespraytes Sandwich getippt. 
Fals ja, was würdeste zu ner kleinen Alukonstruktion sagen, damit man das Sandwich nicht sieht, die Pumpe aber dennoch entkoppelt ist?
Ich denke da an 4 Winkel, die so n bischen höher als das Sandwich sind, und als "Wanne" zusammengeschraubt werden. 
So hätteste keine Schwammkanten und wenn die Winkel schwarz gesprayed sind, noch ne top Optik


----------



## Ben™ (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Also ein Shoggy-Sandwich wird es nicht geben. 
Ich habe ganz gute Erfahrungen mit den Gummipuffer von innovatek gemacht.

Zwecks der neuen Gestaltung habe ich etwas in der Pipeline, jedoch möchte ich mich hier noch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich werd jetzt erst einmal ein paar Verbindungsstücke ordern und dann mal weiter sehen.  Ich halte euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufendem.


----------



## hitzestau (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Hallo Ben, wir haben uns auch Gedanken dazu gemacht und erlauben uns, eine mögliche Lösung vorzustellen: Monk-Trader hat hier rasch seine Idee mit Sketchup skizziert, da Bilder mehr sagen als tausend Worte.

Die Idee ist eine doppelte Entschwingung mit den von dir schon genannten Gummipuffern. Wie du auf den Bildern siehst, schlagen wir eine zusätzliche Metallplatte zwischen Gehäuseboden und Pumpenhalterung vor. Unsere Pumpe haben wir auch mit einer doppelten Entschwingung montiert und damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Auf dem Bild erkennt man die gelben Polster der Schrauben nicht (zwischen Bodenplatte und Halterung), weil diese komplett von der schwarze Gummimatte (vom Shoggy) verschluckt werden.

Die Gewinde der Gummipuffer muss man wohl kürzen, weil sie sonst zu lang sind.

Du bist schon so weit gekommen mit deinem Projekt, Kopf hoch, Ben.


----------



## Ben™ (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

@hitzestau: Könnt Ihr Gedanken lesen oder seid Ihr die Nachbarn die mich Beschatten? 
So ähnlich habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Jedoch sollen am Gehäuseboden insgesamt 8 Puffer (vorhandene Bohrlöcher) montiert werden, dann die Alu-Platte und dann die Pumpen die nochmals auf den Puffern stehen. 
Ich bin eigentlich damit guter Dinge das es funktionieren wird.


----------



## Erik Cartman (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

@hitzestau
Geiles sketchup modell
Habt ihr des eben so auf 5 min gemacht oder schon für eure erste Kontruktion und dann für die Ewigkeit gespeichert?
@All
Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier:
Die D5 mit den Modkitteilen etc, kann man die über Kopf montieren?  Bzw lassen sich die Halter um 180 Grad drehen, dass die sozusagen auf dem Kopf stehten, die Pumpe aber nicht?


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2013)

Ben, mach nicht zu viele Puffer unten drunter. Wenn die Bohrlöcher nicht hundertprozentig passen, stehen die Puffer unter Spannung und die Platte wird steif. Dann wird sie die Schwingungen der Pumpen nur verstärken, statt sie weiter zu leiten. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: möglichst wenige Fixierungen.


----------



## hitzestau (1. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

@Ben: nein, Gedanken lesen können wir nicht... Nachbarn sind wir nur fast, immerhin ist Basel ja nicht soo weit weg.

@Erik Cartman: danke für die Blumen, aber die Grundmodelle der Pumpe und der Gummipuffer stammen von dieser Webseite: Item #328: Laing D5 Vario Pump (a.k.a. Swifttech MCP650) « SketchUp Components Collection und Item #370: Eheim / Hydor Rubber Mount « SketchUp Components Collection

Wir denken, dass die Entschwingung besser funktioniert, wenn man die Pumpen nicht direkt am Gehäuseboden verschraubt, sondern eine Zwischenplatte benutzt. Um die von Cleriker angesprochende "Versteifung" der Platte zu verhindern, ist diese wiederum nur mit 4 Gummipuffern am Boden befestigt. Auch dafür können die bestehenden Löcher im Boden verwendet werden. Und auf der Platte selbst müssen die Löcher eh neu gesetzt werden. Wenn dabei was schief geht, muss man nur die Platte ersetzen und nicht das Case^^.


----------



## Ben™ (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Leute ich denke im Moment doch über das Shoggy-Sandwich nach.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Agree, aber denk über meinen Vorschlag diesbezüglich nach


----------



## Cleriker (2. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie das von der Qualität ist, aber farblich würde ich die dieses hier empfehlen. Bei den orangefarbenen hat man nach dem lackieren meist doch noch bunte Stellen aufgrund der Bewegung.


----------



## Ben™ (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Ich habe nun mal das Shoggy-Sandwich bestellt und die Gummipuffer von innovatek.  
Mal sehen welche Konstellation mich mehr überzeugt. So lang heisst es: Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## 991jo (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Das Shoggy tut bei meiner ungedrosselten DDC 1Tplus schon sehr gute Dienste... Nur die Farbe stört leicht


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Abdeckung für den Frontswitch*

Welches Sandwich hast du denn jetzt bestellt? Hast du nur Puffer bestellt, oder das Set?


----------



## Ben™ (12. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*


```

```
Ich kann schon einmal sagen das die Variante mit den Gummipuffern raus ist. 
Die Vibrationen wurden auf verschiedenen Stuffen der Pumpe einfach zu stark auf das Gehäuse übertragen.


Getestet wurde das ganze mit den Gummipuffern von Alphacool und innovatek. Die Gummipuffer von innovatek sind ein bisschen länger und weicher.
Das Shoggy Sandwich hat um Welten besser abgeschnitten. Jedoch musste auch hier die Pumpe ein wenig runter gedrosselt werden.

Ich habe nun noch den Phobya Noise Destructor bestellt um es einfach mal im direkten Vergleich zu testen. Mal sehen welches Sandwich ich dann behalten werde und wie  ich es ins Gehäuse einbinde. Beide sind nicht sonderlich schön.


----------



## Ben™ (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Gemeinde, ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen das Shoggy Sandwich von Aqua Computer zur Pumpenentkopplung zu nutzen. 
Da ich jetzt doch noch einiges umplanen muss kann ich hier im Moment nicht so viel zeigen.

Geplant ist auf jeden Fall nochmal eine neue Midplate zur besseren Verschlauchung. Damit ihr nun aber nicht leer ausgeht habe ich euch zwei Bilder von meinem


*vernickelten Aquaero Wasserkühler* gemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizophrenic (20. April 2013)

Sieht richtig klasse aus. Tolle liebe zum Detail, aber den sieht man doch am Ende garnicht xD


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Sieht echt gut aus, dass stimmt. Was ich aber schade finde, dass hat auch schon Shizophrenic gesagt, dass man den Kühler am ende gar nicht sieht.


----------



## Cleriker (20. April 2013)

Bei den meisten Autos sieht man auch nicht den Motor, da ist er aber trotzdem. Zudem macht er zwar das Tagebuch für uns, die Arbeit aber nicht. Ich find das Teil ebenfalls extrem gelungen 

PS: freut mich, dass der tip mit dem Sandwich was gebracht hat.


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Sehr schöne Schärfentiefe, deine Bilder
Toll dass du mich auf den vernickelten Kühler aufmerksam machst. Ich hab bisher nur so nen standart gefunden


----------



## 991jo (20. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Ja, solche Vernickelten Teile sehen schon scharf aus... Mir ist neulich beim testen ein CPU-Block angelaufen...


----------



## Dr.Leo (21. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Sogar die Aquaero ist was besonderes 
Mega toll siehts aus!
Auch sehr gute Qualität der Bilder


----------



## Ben™ (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Hallo Leute, morgen kommt laut Silverstone ein neuer Unibody. Wieso neu?*
Ehrlich gesagt gefallen mir die Entstandenen Bohrlöcher der Pumpen ganz und gar nicht. Ich habe den neuen Unibody für einen super Preis bekommen. 

Sobald das Teil morgen da ist werde ich die Arbeiten am Frame beginnen (Loch für Taster aufbohren, Entschriften und den Radistand montieren). Danach kann ich meine Arbeiten am Case wieder aufnehmen.

*@Shizophrenic & PSP-Hacker:* Täuscht euch da mal nicht. Ich hab da etwas vor...
*@Ckeriker & 991jo:* Danke euch beiden. Es freut mich immer wieder gute Feedbacks für die Arbeit zubekommen 
*@Erik Cartman:* Schön das dir meine Bilder gefallen. Ich hätte da noch einen Kühler. 
*@lbnFire:* Wohl wahr, das Aquaero 5 ist schon sehr geil. 

So Leute, da es ab morgen wieder besser vorran gehen kann habe ich euch nochmal ein Bild vom Radi gemacht.
* Hardware Labs Black Ice SR1 480 mit der Sonderlackierung 'Jet Black Finish'* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## 991jo (22. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Schick, ich hab hier den Black Ice GT EXtreme 480er unterm Tisch, ist zwar vom Lamellenabstand ein richtiger Ami-Radiator, aber er kühlt erstmal  Und die Optik hat auf jeden Fall was, fühlt sich auch sehr wertig an.

Dann mal viel Spaß damit und was liegt da für Sleeve am linken Ende der Schachten?!


----------



## Cleriker (22. April 2013)

Den hatte Ben vorher. Der muss jetzt hier bei mir schwitzen.


----------



## Ben™ (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Die Arbeiten am neuen Frame sind abgeschlossen, es kann also weiter gehen.* 
Was wurde gemacht?


*Löcher für den Radiator-Stand gebohrt und gesenkt...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*M3-Senkkopfschrauben fixieren den Radistand...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit insgesammt sieben M3-Senkkopfschrauben hebt der Radistand bombenfest am Frame...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Case ist wieder entschriftet und der Taster sitzt auch wieder an seinem Platz.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@991jo:* Wie *Cleriker* bereits erwähnt hat hatte ich den GT Extreme bevor ich zum SR1 gewechselt habe.
Die Sleeves sind von den Lüftern am Radiator. 
*@Cleriker:* Wohl wahr!!!  Ich hoffe du bist zufrieden?


----------



## 991jo (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Schöner Taster, nur leider find ich, sollte an den TJ07 Außenseiten nichts rausgucken... 

Ansonsten, die Füße und die Löcher für den Radi sehen gut aus.  Welche Füße sind das? und wie groß ist der Durchmesser?


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Sabberalarm


----------



## z3rb (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Saubere Arbeiten! mAch weiter so ​


----------



## Ben™ (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*mal nen Tuch zum abwischen hinreich*
Das sind die Originalfüße, diese sind so ca. 40mm im Durchmesser.

Bzgl. dem Taster: Mir gefällt dieser um Welten besser als der Originale.
Der Originale Taster ist so wackelig und fühlt sich nicht sonderlich wertig an. (Geschmacksache)


----------



## Cleriker (26. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Feine Bilder, wirklich. Wie siehts bei deiner Wakü aus, kommst du weiter?


----------



## Florian97450 (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Super Arbeit, bin begeistert.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. April 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*



			
				Ben™;5220393 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl. dem Taster: Mir gefällt dieser um Welten besser als der Originale.
> Der Originale Taster ist so wackelig und fühlt sich nicht sonderlich wertig an. (Geschmacksache)


 
Mir gefällt das so auch deutlich besser. und ich hab nur den vergleich über bilder


----------



## Ben™ (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Danke Leute, danke! Eure Worte geben mir immer wieder Motivation hier weiter zu machen*. 
Wie geht es nun weiter hier? Ich werde mich heute an die neue Midplate ran machen. Ich hoffe mir reicht die Zeit um das gute Stück heute fertig zu machen.

Ausserdem bin ich noch an einer anderen Metall-Arbeit beschäftigt (jedoch lass ich dazu noch nichts raus).
Am Radistand möchte ich auch eine Kleinigkeit überarbeiten. Ach ja, die beiden D5-Pumpen fliegen wahrscheinlich raus und werden gegen 2 Laing-DDC Pumpen ersetzt. Falls jemand Interesse an den Pumpen hat: Ich werde diese bald im Marktplatz zum Verkauf anbieten.


*Hier noch ein wenig OT*


Spoiler



*Ich habe mir gestern ein neues Spielzeug zugelegt.*  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Na hoffentlich haste ein One ohne Macken erwischt.


----------



## zettiii (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Hoi Ben,

ich habe seit längerer Zeit mal wieder in dein Tagebuch geguckt 
Ich muss zugeben, viel hat sich ja nicht getan, aber ich kenne das selbst sehr gut 
Allerdings sind die Sachen, die du geschafft hast, echt gut geworden  Ich bin sehr gespannt wie dein neues Konzept weiter geht und wie du deine Pläne in die Tat umsetzten wirst  
Und wie immer: tolle Bilder  Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei 

Gruß zettiii

p.s: schickes Handy


----------



## Ben™ (5. Mai 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 1*

*Hey liebe PCGH-Community, 
*eigentlich wollte ich euch heute meine neue Midplate zeigen.
Leider muss ich euch dazu enttäuschen, die neue Midplate muss noch bearbeitet werden.

Mit Stolz kann ich euch heute *endlich* meinen fertig bearbeiteten Laufwerksschacht zeigen. An diesem habe ich nun einige Zeit gearbeitet und kann dazu nur sagen das ich dies nicht noch einmal machen möchte. Es war eine sehr mühsame Arbeit.


*Was wurde getan?* Der erste Schritt war der grobe Ausschnitt am Original Laufwerksschacht.


(die nun folgenden Bilder wurden an verschiedenen Tagen aufgenommen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ausserdem gab es zwei neue Bohrungen, dann ging es ans Schweißen!!!!!! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nach dem Abschleifen der Schweißnähte, Spachteln, Feilen und wieder Abschleifen* bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr, *sehr zufrieden*. 
(auf dem Bild sieht das ganze noch ein wenig unruhig aus)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr könnte euch gar nicht vorstellen wieviel Arbeit darin steckt. 
Wie dem auch sei: *Der Planung steht nun nicht mehr viel im Weg.* 
Die Midplate werde ich bis Mitte nächster Woche fertigen. 

* Ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten Updates. So weit...!* ​


----------



## z3rb (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 1*

Saubere Arbeit!

Darf ich fragen wie du das Aluminium geschweißt hast ?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 1*

Feine Sache Ben!  Ich hab selbst meine Erfahrungen mit dem sauberen zuschweißen von Aluteilen, das kann einen schonmal gehörig auf den Sack gehen.  Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen, weiter so.

edit

z3rb hat da eine interessante Frage gestellt. Hast du das Alu mit WIG, oder MIG geschweißt? Ich bin nämlich von MIG ausgegangen.


----------



## Ben™ (8. Mai 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

*Danke euch beiden! Zur Frage: Es wurde im WIG-Verfahren geschweißt.
*Weiter geht es mit der bearbeiteten Midplate. *Was wurde getan?*
Zunächst einmal wurden zwei Löcher mit dem Stufenbohrer für die beiden Bitspower-Durchführungen gebohrt.
Ausserdem wurden die Löcher für die Mainboard-Tray-Schiene aufgebohrt, diese wird später mit M4-Schrauben verschraubt

Zuletzt wurde noch ein Kabelkanal in die Midplate rein gezimmert. Die nächsten Metallarbeiten werden noch am Radistand und der Netzteil-Blende stattfinden. 


*Viel Spaß!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Irgendwie Star Wars mäßig* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Star Wars hast du recht. Ich hab schon überlegt an was mich das erinnert.  Gefällt mir sehr gut. 

PS.: Mich deucht, das obere loch auf dem zweiten Bild ist ein wenig aus der Mitte raus und nach rechts gerutscht. Kann das sein, oder täuscht mich das Licht?


----------



## Ben™ (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Hast du gut beobachtet! Das ist aber so gewollt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Sehen gut aus die letzten beiden Updates!
Bilder sind wie immer klasse!
Aber was willst du denn noch an der Netzteilblende machen?


----------



## affli (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

wow... da sag ich nur wow.. 
echt übel wie sauber und genau du arbeitest!!! 

gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut mein lieber! 

eines frag ich mich: musste da geschweisst werden? hätte es nicht auch spachtel getan? 
kann mir aber allenfalls vorstellen warum: wird später gepulvert? 

freu mich wie immer auf mehr..


----------



## Dr.Leo (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Sieht ja mal verdammt awesome aus!

Der Drang nach Modden wird immer grösser!


----------



## Ben™ (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Danke Jungs! Es ist immer wieder schön auf positive Resonanz zu stoßen.
*@affli:* Du sagst es, beim Pulvern würde die Spachtel nicht heben wegen der Hitze.

So Leute, hier noch ein Bild wie die Midplate fertig aussehen wird.
*Ich werde das heute alles noch sauber abschleifen. Gepulvert wird das ganze dann hoffentlich sehr bald. 
*Edit: Der Radistand bleibt so wie er ist. Jetzt muss ich nur noch an die NT-Blende ran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Cleriker (10. Mai 2013)

Wegen der Hitze? Das Problem beim pulvern ist da eher die fehlende elektrische Leitfähigkeit. Das Teil muss meines Wissens nach aus Metall sein, damit das Pulver daran hält. Oder?

Falls ich falsch liege, belehrt mich bitte eines besseren.


----------



## Ben™ (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Das stimmt schon so.
Aber die Spachtelmaße würde der Hitze auch nicht Stand halten und Wort wörtlich dahin schmelzen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Dann ist es ja perfekt, dass du es geschweißt hast! So gefällt mir das, wenn mal einer sich bei einem Projekt Gedanken macht.
Sieht echt gut aus die Midplate.

Letztens habe ich auch eine Midplate aus Holz für ein TJ07 gesehen, sah echt schick aus, fande ich.


----------



## affli (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

es gibt zwar glaube ich spachtelmasse die dafür geeignet ist. irgend wer hat die hier auf jeden fall mal eingesetzt.
aber hey, schweissen ist so oder so in allen bereichen die bessere idee. freu mich aufs gepulverte..


----------



## reisball (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 2*

Die Spachtelmasse zum Pulvern gibt es! Ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Ben™ (18. Mai 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

*Huhu  *Die Geschichte mit der Midplate ging leider in die Hose, FAIL!
Leider hat die eine Öffnung für den Shoot nicht ganz so gepasst wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 

Eine neue Midplate habe ich bereits schon gemacht, dass möchte ich euch jedoch aber nun ersparen. Weiter geht es mit einer schicken Sache die mir ein netter User aus dem Luxx gemacht hat.
Lediglich der Entwurf stammt von mir. Ich kann mich noch nicht entscheiden welche Variante es werden soll. Das werd ich wohl auch erst nach dem Pulvern entscheiden. 


*Die guten Stücke müssen natürlich noch abgekantet werden.* 
(das gute Stück wird den USB-Port an der Front ersetzen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## illousion (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Hmm die Qual der Wahl  
Schlicht und edel oder doch eher mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Egal welche Version es werden wird, es sehen beide klasse aus!


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

mir gefällt erstere besser


----------



## RainbowCrash (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> mir gefällt erstere besser


 
+1, wirkt um einiges edler


----------



## illousion (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*



RainbowCrash schrieb:


> +1, wirkt um einiges edler


 
Sehe ich auch so


----------



## Ben™ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Das sehe ich eigentlich genau so! 
Ich hab das Blech nun abgekantet und es passt hervorragend.

Soll ich euch dazu Bilder machen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

was fragst du sowas? klar wollen wir was sehen!


----------



## Erik Cartman (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

ähm?ja?


----------



## Ben™ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Dann soll es so sein   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (19. Mai 2013)

Und wir sahen, dass es gut war


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*


aber eigendlich müsste jetzt der vollständigkeit halber die andere version nochmal eingebaut werden


----------



## Ben™ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Ja das Stimmt. 
Jedoch ist die andere Version aus dem Rennen. 

Bin schon gespannt wie das gepulvert ausschaut.


----------



## cargo (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

Sieht gut aus! Nur dein extra gepulvertes Front USB 3 Panel passt jetzt nicht mehr, oder?
Machst du die gesamt Midplate neu, oder nur das eingelegte Blech?



Ben™ schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit einer schicken Sache die mir ein netter User aus dem Luxx gemacht hat.


Modster?  



Gruß


----------



## Ben™ (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*



cargo schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Nur dein extra gepulvertes Front USB 3 Panel passt jetzt nicht mehr, oder?
> Machst du die gesamt Midplate neu, oder nur das eingelegte Blech?
> 
> 
> ...



Nein  er nennt sich "quakemasterg".
Er musste das machen da er Laser-Cuten kann. Die Schrift war für unsere CNC zu klein. 

Das USB-Panel fliegt raus.


----------



## FeuerToifel (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 3*

ich glaube, der bekommt demnächst noch ein paar aufträge mehr


----------



## Ben™ (8. Juni 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

*Heute gibt es ein weiteres kleines Update.
*Ich habe die Midplate-Auflage nochmals überarbeitet. Diese passt nun wie angegossen. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die SSD-Halterung und die Netzteil-Blende fertig machen, dann wird gepulvert. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## illousion (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

Sieht hübsch aus 
Gibts auch Bilder im eingebauten Zustand?


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

Mach es endlich schwarz


----------



## Ben™ (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*



illousion schrieb:


> Sieht hübsch aus
> Gibts auch Bilder im eingebauten Zustand?


 Na gut. Ausnahmsweise. 



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Mach es endlich schwarz


 Sobald die SSD-Halterung und die NT-Blende fertig ist wird gepulvert. 


*Anbei die Midplate mit Auflage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## illousion (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

Das ist jetzt nur der Semi-eingebaute-Zustand 
Wenn du keine Lust hast das Alles mal zusammenzubaun, so wie das bis jetzt aussieht, kann ich das aber nachvollziehen


----------



## Ben™ (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

Richtig, ich sehe im Moment keinen Grund die Midplate einzubauen.
Ich mache nun noch die custom NT-Blende fertig, dann wird gepulvert und dann wird eingebaut.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2013)

Lasst euch bloß nicht bequatschen. Der will uns doch nur am Ball halten, damit wir dann bei den letzten Updates, wenn dann plötzlich alles zusammen findet, wieder sabbernd vorm Bildschirm kleben.

DAS MACHEN WIR TROTZDEM!!!


----------



## Erik Cartman (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 4*

Der Weg ist das Ziel.
Mal ehrlich, wir Modder brauchen immer was zum Modden


----------



## Ben™ (20. Juni 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Morgäähn liebe Community, 

heute kommt ein eher unspektakuläres mini Update - jedoch gehört es dazu.
Anbei meine SSD-Halterung: Diese soll von hinten auf den Mainboard-Tray geschraubt werden.

Es ist im Moment erst einmal nur eine Halterung geplant. Desweiteren gilt zu sagen das heute endlich meine custom NT-Blende gelasert wird. 
Sobald es etwas darüber zu berichten gibt werde ich mich unverzüglich melden. Wenn dann alles soweit passt wird endlich gepulvert.


Grüße Ben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

ist das Stahl oder Alu? 

Ich find die Idee net. Gucken die Stecker dann über die Halterung raus? Wenn nicht könntest du Probleme mit den Anschlüssen bekommen, da die ja auch Platz haben wollen. Aber ich trau dir zum dass du da dran gedacht hast.


----------



## Ben™ (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Das ist 2mm Alu. Klar, an die Stecker habe ich gedacht.

@Topic: Leider hat sich an meiner NT-Blende ein Fail eingeschlichen.
Die Länge hat nach dem Abkankten leider nicht mehr gepasst. Ich werde das natürlich korrigieren.

Ich hoffe ich komme bald dazu. Im Moment liege ich mir meinen Arsch im Krankenhaus platt und langweile mich.


----------



## Accipiper (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Na dann mal eine gute Besserung und baldige Genesung, dass wir wieder Neues bewundern dürfen.


----------



## illousion (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Warum denn im Krankenhaus, habe ich irgendwo was überlesen oder so?
Naja gute Besserung und baldige Fortführung des Tagebuchs und des Mods wünsche ich


----------



## Kununa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Ich hab auch nicht mitbekommen warum du im Krankenhaus liegst. Was ist passiert?


----------



## Hackintoshi (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*



			
				Ben™;5422685 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich komme bald dazu. Im Moment liege ich mir meinen Arsch im Krankenhaus platt und langweile mich.


 
Gute besserung und schnelle genesung. Krankenhäuser sind ein notwendiges übel und leider extrem langweilig. Gibts wenigstens wlan?


----------



## hitzestau (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*



			
				Ben™;5422685 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich komme bald dazu. Im Moment liege ich mir meinen Arsch im Krankenhaus platt und langweile mich.



Auch von uns alles Gute und hoffentlich kannst du bald wieder nach Hause, wir drücken dir auf jeden Fall alle verfügbaren Daumen


----------



## reisball (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

Da schließe ich mich natürlich an und wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine schnelle Genesung.


----------



## AeroX (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Auch von uns alles Gute und hoffentlich kannst du bald wieder nach Hause, wir drücken dir auf jeden Fall alle verfügbaren Daumen


 
Dem schließe ich mich auch an. Hoffe das du baldigst weiter machen kannst


----------



## Ben™ (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*

*Danke Leute, was soll ich sagen...
*ich freue mich sehr über eure lieben Grüße, echt klasse! 

Ich musste am Dienstag eine Operation über mich ergehen lassen. Dabei wurde ein Stück Knochen an meiner Hüfte entnommen und am Kiefer wieder angebracht (Knochenaufbau).  

Das ganze erfolgte natürlich unter Vollnarkose. Ich durfte gestern Mittag auch schon wieder nach Hause. 
Ich muss jedoch noch langsam machen: Meine Hüfte schmerzt und mein Gesicht ist geschwollen - ich sehe aus wie ein Hamster. 

Da ich nun viel sitzen muss habe ich heute morgen schon einmal die Daten für die NT-Blende am Laptop korrigiert. 
Das Problem war das der Zuschnitt falsch berechnet wurde und dem entsprechend die NT-Blende nach der Abkantung zu kurz war. (Fail)


Liebe Grüße

Ben


----------



## AeroX (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 5*



			
				Ben™;5428649 schrieb:
			
		

> *Da ich nun viel sitzen muss habe ich heute morgen schon einmal die Daten für die NT-Blende am Laptop korrigiert.
> Das Problem war das der Zuschnitt falsch berechnet wurde und dem entsprechend die NT-Blende nach der Abkantung zu kurz war. (Fail) *


*

Passiert schonmal *


----------



## cargo (5. Juli 2013)

Hui. Hat's dich schon wieder erwischt. Letztes Jahr hattest du auch einen mehrtägigen Krankenhaus Aufenthalt wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder?
Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Mach dir keinen Stress und lass es ruhig angehen.  
Gruß


----------



## Ben™ (20. Juli 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 6*

Gut aufgepasst cargo.  
Das war quasi die gleiche Geschichte wie letztes Jahr.

*Leute mir geht es wieder gut, daher gibt es heute das letzte Update bzgl. "Bohren & Schleifen".*
*Die NT-Blenden sind fertig und alle Teile wurden bereits verpackt. Am Montag geht das Paket zum Pulvern raus, ich freu mich so sehr. *


* Anbei noch ein Bild der NT-Blenden* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juli 2013)

Und nun wieder die Frage, 'welche nehm ich denn nun?' 
Ich finde beide gut, würde aber wohl eher zu der geschlossenen greifen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 6*

Da muss ich FeuerToifel mich voll und ganz anschließen!
Sehen beide verdammt gut aus. Bevorzuge aber die geschlossene, da diese einfach Schlichter wirkt und sich besser in deinen Mod einpasst.


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Bohren & Schleifen: Part 6*

Würd ja auch die geschlossene Variante nehmen


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Ich wiederum finde die gelochte besser. Da das Netzteil ja auch "offen" ist, halte ich es für angebracht, dass die blende auch ähnlich wirkt. So hat man einen kompletten Part/Bereich, mit dieser Optik und nicht nur eine Stelle. Auf mich wirkt das immer irgendwie störend.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juli 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber dann müsste das gelochte an der blende optisch mit dem Netzteil gleich sein


----------



## Cleriker (20. Juli 2013)

Das wäre natürlich am besten. Wenn das aber schwarz ist, dann stört der Unterschied weniger und man nimmt einfach die Lochung war.


----------



## Ben™ (22. Juli 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Paket ist auf dem Weg zum Pulverbeschichter*

*Huhu, also das Paket ist seit heute auf dem Weg zum Pulverbeschichterer.  *träum**
Beide Netzteil-Blenden sind natürlich mit im Paket dabei - welche ich später benutzen werde weiss ich noch nicht.

Ich bin ja schon gespannt wann ich das Paket wieder zurück habe...dann kann der Zusammenbau los gehen.
Damit die Wartezeit ein bisschen verkürzt wird gibt es nun ein kleines Bild vom aktuellen Zustand.

*
 black is beautifull 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​


----------



## Ben™ (2. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Das kleine schwarze*

Hey Leute,

mit viel Glück sind die gepulverten Teile morgen da (diese wurden gestern verschickt). Ansonsten halt nächste Woche.
Ich habe heute noch eine kleine Bestellung vom KäseKönig erhalten. 

*
Shoggy Sandwich schwarz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Das kleine schwarze*

Super Nachicht mit den Teilen! Freu mich schon auf die kommenden Bilder davon!
Auch das Shoggy Sandwich sieht super aus. Ich habe noch das alte mit dem orangen Mittelbereich.


----------



## Cleriker (2. August 2013)

Das schwarze hab ich noch nie gesehen. Sieht klasse aus. Was kostet das?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Das kleine schwarze*

Das schwarze gibt es erst seit kurzem auf Caseking.
Kostet glaube ich gleich viel wie das normale.


----------



## 991jo (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Das kleine schwarze*

Hm, dann weiß ich ja, was es bei mir beim nächsten Umbau gibt... Mach weiter so und schraub die Kiste mal zusammen


----------



## Ben™ (3. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

*Liebe PCGH-Community,* 

vor ein paar Minuten hat der liebe Postbote meine gepulverten Teile angeliefert.
Ich werde am späten Nachmittag ein paar Bilder dazu machen und posten (versprochen).

Leider muss ich jetzt erst noch Einkaufen und anschließend in die Sonne liegen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Erik Cartman (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

Meeehr


----------



## crae (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

Hab ne Frage: Wenn du von pulvern redest, was für eine Beschichtung meinst du da genau? Ansonsten Top arbeit.

mfg, crae


----------



## Ben™ (3. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

*Hallo PCGH-Community, 

*wie versprochen kommen nun die Bilder der gepulverten Teile.
Alle Teile wurden schwarz seidenmatt pulverbeschichtet. 
Einbauen werde ich die Teile morgen früh weil heute ist es mir zu warm und ich möchte noch ein bisschen Grillen. 


*Anbei die Midplate + custom Auflage*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kabelkanal in der Midplate




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal provisorisch zusammen gelegt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



custom Laufwerksschacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



custom Netzteilblenden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis morgen 
*​


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. August 2013)

Geil! Ich freu mich schon auf das Ergebnis von deinem puzzle


----------



## Cleriker (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

Wirklich schöne Arbeit. Ich bleib bei der Gelochten Netzteilblende. Die sieht echt klasse aus.


----------



## MatMade142 (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

Lecker Farbe.


----------



## Hackintoshi (3. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile sind da!!!*

Gute idee. Grillen und ein paar bierchen kippen. Wer denkt bei so einer affenhitze schon an zusammenbau.
Ich stehe momentan vor selbigen dilemma. Ich müßte meinen mod finalisieren. Die teile liegen schon auf meinem schreibtisch.
Man muß sich schon zwingen um weiterzumachen.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin viel motivation dein projekt fortzuführen.


----------



## Ben™ (4. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

*Hallo liebe Mitleser,*

ich habe heute morgen gleich die kühle morgen Luft genutzt und habe auf unserem Balkon mal angefangen die Teile einzubauen.
Also mir gefällt es sehr und die lange Planung zahlt sich so langsam aus. 

Ich schreibe nun am besten gar nicht viel und lasse die Bilder für sich sprechen. 


*Viel Spaß!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Radi-Out* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich hoffe euch hat es gefallen*​


----------



## Cleriker (4. August 2013)

Sehr edel! Wirklich richtig gut. Ich finde es auch richtig toll, dass es jetzt so vorangeht.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (4. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Fap Fap Fap fällt mir da nur zu ein!
Hervorragende Bilder! Sieht echt klasse, stimmig und schön schlicht aus! So muss ein TJ07 aussehen!


----------



## Ben™ (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Danke euch beiden (und allen anderen Mitleser).
Auch wenn man es noch nicht wirklich sieht, es steckt wirklich sehr viel Planung dahinter und ich bin froh das dieser Part abgeschlossen ist. 

Ich probiere morgen noch ein paar Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Erik Cartman (5. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Sehr sehr fein
Sorry, falls ichs überlesen habe, aber was für ne Pumpe kommt bei dir rein? Das kleine schwarze Teil vorm Radi wirds ja net sein

MfG


----------



## Ben™ (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Es werden zwei Laing DDC-Pumpen werden.
Das kleine schwarze Teil ist nur eine Abdeckung von Power / Reset.  [klick mich]


----------



## illousion (6. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Melde mich auch mal wieder 

Sieht echt spitze aus, was du machst 
Ich finde vorallem das zeitlose, schlichte schwarz echt spitze 
Freu mich die Bilder zu sehen, wenn es fertig ist 

Weiter so


----------



## Ben™ (8. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Halter für die Frontplate*

*Hey hey!* 

Ich habe die Halterungen für die Frontplate montiert. (Diese habe ich von martma bekommen)
Morgen möchte ich mich noch einmal um den Entwurf von der Frontplate kümmern. Diese soll schlicht und nicht zu aufdringlich werden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazOr #2Low (8. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Halter für die Frontplate*

sehr saubere und Detailverliebte Arbeit 
weiter so !


----------



## Ben™ (9. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*

*Entwurf Frontplate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*So könnte die Frontplate aussehen: Schlicht, edel & zurückhaltend. Es wären genau die gleichen Schlitze wie in der NT-Blende. [klick]
Was meint Ihr, Top oder Flop?*


----------



## Erik Cartman (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*

Es sieht edel aus, keine Frage.
Aber es sieht doch sehr nach Murderbox aus, findest net?


----------



## mf_Jade (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*

Find ich auch, wenns dir aber gefällt dann bleib dabei


----------



## Vedder73 (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*

Ich hab mal nach murderbox gegoogelt...
Richtig schicker Mod
Soll das Teil hier denn ein Nachbau werden?


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Die gepulverten Teile + Einbau*

Floppy Laufwerk Schacht willst den so lassen !? 
Ich wäre fürs weg machen. Das würde die Optik noch viel schöner machen.
Aber ist ein richtig geiler mod.


----------



## Ben™ (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nach murderbox gegoogelt...
> Richtig schicker Mod
> Soll das Teil hier denn ein Nachbau werden?


*Es wird definitiv kein Nachbau werden*. 

Mit dem Entwurf bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Ich überleg mir noch etwas.


----------



## mf_Jade (10. August 2013)

Mach doch deinen Avatar rein


----------



## Erik Cartman (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Mach doch deinen Avatar rein


 
Geniale Idee
Muss ja nicht groß sein, einfach wo klein zentriert.


----------



## Vedder73 (10. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*

Was soll eigentlich alles in der Front verbaut werden?
komplett clean?
ein Display?
ein Laufwerk?
irgendeine Klappe?
Welche Flächen sind denn zur Gestaltung freigegeben?
Darfs auch über die Biegeradien oben und unten hinausgehen?


----------



## Ben™ (20. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf*



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Mach doch deinen Avatar rein





Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Geniale Idee
> Muss ja nicht groß sein, einfach wo klein zentriert.


*Öööhm....Nein.*  
*Hier noch ein kleines Zitat aus dem Luxx...*



tm14984 schrieb:


> solangsam ist dann jeder strich den man macht MM oder was?! xD naja vll hamse auch bald nen copyright auf striche -.- bitte den Modder hier einfach mal in ruhe machen lassen und nicht jedesmal damit kommen das iwas iwie an MM erinnert sonst dürften hier alle tj07er einpacken -.-
> 
> Weiter so



*Endlich dann mal jemand der es auf den Punkt bringt. *
*Aber dennoch muss ich mir noch was mit der Front überlegen. Ohne Faceplate kann ich im Moment nicht weiter machen. *



Vedder73 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich alles in der Front verbaut werden?
> komplett clean?
> ein Display?
> ein Laufwerk?
> ...


*Also in die Front kommt kein Laufwerk oder Display.
Die Fläche der Faceplate ist 149,5 mm x 300,3mm* 


*Anbei der DFM sitzt auch wieder an seinem Platz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cargo (22. August 2013)

Ben;5573906 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein kleines Zitat aus dem Luxx...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen anders. 
Diese schmalen  abgerundeten Striche sind nunmal sehr stark durch MurderMod geprägt. 
Allerdings gibt es ja noch genügend andere Varianten (breiter, durchgehend) welche eine ganz andere Wirkung haben. Längliche Striche bieten sich bei der Form natürlich an. 
Allerdings hat er Recht, dass sich der Modder dabei schon was gedacht hat und das für ihn so ok ist, da muss er nicht noch 100 mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht/ kritisiert werden.


----------



## Ben™ (22. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*

*...so Leute, die Faceplate wurde heute geordert. 
*Sobald diese da ist und montiert wurde werden die restlichen Teile am Case montiert.   

Ich freue mich schon abartig darauf. 



Bei den Linien mussten noch zwei Stege wegen der Stabilität dazu eingebaut werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Design kommt nun eigentlich von meiner *Netzteil-Blende*. Die beiden Linien sollen der Abluft zwischen Netzteil und Radiator dienen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich bin ich jetzt erst einmal gespannt bis wann ich die Faceplate bekomme und wie diese dann wirkt. Im worst case wird diese halt dann doch ausgetauscht. 

*Gruß Ben*​


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*

Schön wirds


----------



## illousion (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*

Alternativ hätteste, um dich vom der Murdermodmasse abzusetzen auch geschwungene Linien anfertigen lassen können


----------



## Ben™ (27. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Schön wirds


 Danke, mir gefällt es eigentlich auch ganz gut (mal sehen). 



illousion schrieb:


> Alternativ hätteste, um dich vom der Murdermodmasse abzusetzen auch geschwungene Linien anfertigen lassen können


Na ja, geschwungene Linien auf einem TJ07 finde ich nicht unbedingt ansehlich. Mal sehen wie es wird - ich hoffe ich kann nächste Woche weiter machen.


----------



## hitzestau (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*

Bin auch gespannt, wie die Faceplate dann fertig aussieht. Nur eine kleine Frage: Wo montierst du eine Lüftersteuerung oder verwendest du eine ohne Display?


----------



## Ben™ (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*



hitzestau schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt, wie die Faceplate dann fertig aussieht. Nur eine kleine Frage: Wo montierst du eine Lüftersteuerung oder verwendest du eine ohne Display?


Guckst du hier.


----------



## hitzestau (29. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate Entwurf steht*

@Ben: alles klar, danke


----------



## Ben™ (30. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

*Hey Leute,*

heute gibt es mal ein Update in schwarz-weiß. 
Endlich ist die Frontplate oder auch Faceplate von martma da.

*Also nochmal zum Design* 



Ben™ schrieb:


> Das Design kommt nun eigentlich von meiner Netzteil-Blende. Die beiden Linien sollen der Abluft zwischen Netzteil und Radiator dienen.



Ich muss sagen es gefällt mir seeehr gut und ich werde diese heute noch nach der Arbeit montieren (dazu wird es dann ein Update geben). 


  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und nochmal die NT-Blende 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Accipiper (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

WOW, das sieht so Hammer aus!


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Gefräste Teile sind einfach nur geil 
Glaub ich schaff mir auch mal so n Ding an.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Godlike!  Sieht wunder schön aus!


----------



## Vedder73 (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Hi Ben,
wie immer sehr saubere Arbeit;
aber (und das kannst Du hoffentlich ertragen, weils ja auch nur meine Meinung ist) ich finde, da wäre mehr gegangen...
Ich bin aber auch eher aus der Casecon- als aus Casemod-Fraktion...
Die Grundform und Proportionen des Gehäuses sind echt nett und ich hätte die gesamte Oberseite samt radialem Übergang in die Front bis runter in den radialen Übergang zum Boden neu gestaltet...


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Also ich muss sagen, man kann immer irgendwo irgendwie was anders machen. Das ist aber nicht der Sinn der Sache.
Jeder baut sich so sein System, wie es ihm gefällt. 
Klar mags nicht bös von dir gemeint sein, aber wenn man bedenkt wie viel Arbeit, Zeit, Geld und vor allem Herzblut in so einen Rechner reinfließt, 
kommt der Kommentar doch irgendwie n bischen böse rüber findest nicht?


----------



## Vedder73 (30. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Oh, kommt das echt böse rüber...
Das soll es auf keinen Fall!
Dieser Mod ist absolut genial und ich verfolge jede Neuerung; auch weil das in der handwerklichen Umsetzung zum Niederknien ist!!!
Ich bin ein großer Fan!
Sämtliche Innereien bestaune ich jedesmal!
Vielleicht waren meine Erwartungen an die Front einfach deshalb zu hoch...
Hier ist bisher alles im Einserbereich nur die Frontplate ist für mich ne 2-...
Ist das so verdaulicher?
Ben, weiter so! Derzeit einer der besten Mods, die ich kenne...


----------



## cargo (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da*

Objektiv designtisch bewertet ist das bestimmt keine 2- 
Subjektiv kannst dem auch ne 6 geben und für den Nächsten ist's vielleicht ne 1 
Aber ich versteh schon was du meinst und geb dir Recht, mir ist sie auch ein bisschen zu einfach


----------



## FeuerToifel (31. August 2013)

Mir gefällt gerade diese einfachheit. Schlicht-elegant


----------



## Ben™ (31. August 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da + montiert*

*Kritik ist erwünscht. Damit habe ich keinerlei Probleme.* 
Manchmal ist weniger aber mehr. Ich finde es einfach nur schlicht und elegant.

Ich habe euch die Bilder von der montierten Front versprochen - hier sind sie! 



*Einmal mit direkten Lichteinfall*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und einmal mit Schattenseite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mir gefällt es eigentlich ganz gut. Ich werde heute noch die Driveplate montieren. 
Mal sehen wie ich vorran komme. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. ​


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da + montiert*

Also mir gefällt das richtig gut 

Schlichte PCs gefallen mir einfach besser.
Bei Autos ist es auch so 
Das ist halt reine Geschmackssache.

Nur eine rage:
Auf den Bildern wirken die Schwarztöne unterschiedlich.
Ist das in echt auch so?


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da + montiert*

sieht echt hamma aus
@tj@rden kann dir nur zustimmen brauche den ganzen hokuspokus auch nicht finde schlicht sieht einfach viel eleganter aus


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da + montiert*

Das einzigste was ich zu kritisieren habe ist, dass ich deine Frontplate nicht selber habe 

Sieht dermaßen geil aus, dass man das nicht in Worte fassen kann!!


----------



## cargo (31. August 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Frontplate ist da + montiert*

Na, eingebaut gefällt's mir doch richtig gut!
Wie funktioniert die Befestigung denn eigentlich? Ist ja wohl kaum an die Plexi Halter geklebt, oder?


----------



## Ben™ (2. September 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate verbaut*

*Die Driveplate oder auch Laufwerksschacht-Abdeckung ist verbaut.*  
Der nächste Schritt wird die Montage des TOP-AGB sein.



~Tj@rden~ schrieb:


> Nur eine Frage:
> Auf den Bildern wirken die Schwarztöne unterschiedlich.
> Ist das in echt auch so?


Nein! Es ist einfach ungünstig belichtet. 



cargo schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Befestigung denn eigentlich? Ist ja wohl kaum an die Plexi Halter geklebt, oder?


Doch genau so ist es. Hebt aber jedoch bombenfest. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate verbaut*

Moar Porn pls!


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate verbaut*

Was für ne schwarze Beautyqueen


----------



## mf_Jade (2. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate verbaut*

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Ben™ (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate verbaut*

Danke. Der TOP-AGB sitzt nun auch im Case. 
Bilder dazu wird es irgendwann am Mittag geben.


----------



## Ben™ (3. September 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

 *Wie versprochen gibt es nun die Bilder vom TOP-AGB* 
Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Viel Spaß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es passt alles auf den Millimeter genau.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











​


----------



## Accipiper (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Einfach nur WOW, das ist echt göttlich!


----------



## Cleriker (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Die Lady macht mich jetzt schon an.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (3. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Wenn das ein Pro*o wäre, würde ich mir den in einer Endlosschleife ansehen 
Sieht genial aus! Bin wie immer begeistert!


----------



## Dr.Leo (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Prettydamnf***inawesome!
I <3 thatBuild!


----------



## illousion (6. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Edel, mein Freund, edel...

Weiter so


----------



## Ben™ (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

*Einfach mal Danke Leute.* 

Ich habe das Case nun zusammen gebaut. Bilder dazu habe ich gemacht.
Jedoch scheint mir das Interesse hier ein wenig angekratzt zu sein und daher frage ich mich 
ob ich diese denn überhaupt noch posten soll.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

lass dir bloß nicht einfallen, keine bilder zu posten!


----------



## MatMade142 (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*



Ben™ schrieb:


> ... und daher frage ich mich ob ich diese denn überhaupt noch posten soll.


  
Du hast wohl zu lange in der Sonne gelegen, SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH ist hier noch Interesse da.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*



MatMade142 schrieb:


>


Mit den Smileys hast du mir schon mal Arbeit erspart, danke dir 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, noch ganz Knusper!? Du musst uns weiter Bilder geben!


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*



			
				Ben™;5633632 schrieb:
			
		

> *Einfach mal Danke Leute.*
> 
> Ich habe das Case nun zusammen gebaut. Bilder dazu habe ich gemacht.
> Jedoch scheint mir das Interesse hier ein wenig angekratzt zu sein und daher frage ich mich
> ob ich diese denn überhaupt noch posten soll.



Bitte WAS?


----------



## MuMu95 (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

Ich musste das zweimal lesen um es zu verstehen...
Willst du mich/uns verarschen???
Nächstes mal bitte ein Ironie-Schild, manche Menschen brauchen das, sonst besteht Herzinfakt-Risiko!!


----------



## crae (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Driveplate + TOP-AGB verbaut*

In letzter Zeit meint man eher, dass dein eigenes Interesse abgeflacht ist.


----------



## Ben™ (8. September 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

*OK Leute ihr habt mich überzeugt.*  
Die Gehäuse-Arbeiten sind soweit abgeschlossen. Das heißt das alle Anbauteile montiert wurden.

Rückblickend muss ich sagen dass es mich sehr viel Kraft und Motivation gekostet hat und vor allem Ausdauer. Ich hoffe ihr könnt nun die langfristige Planung sehen. 
Ich bin super zufrieden; es passt alles wunderbar. Eigentlich sind alle Teile "custom" oder wurden bearbeitet. In nächster Zeit wird es also nach und nach an den Innenausbau gehen - es gibt noch sehr viel zu tun und ich möchte natürlich das bisherige Level beibehalten.
Ohne die ganze Resonanz aus diesem und aber auch anderen Foren wäre ich nicht so weit gekommen! Daher ein dickes *Dankeschön!!!!! 


*
*Ich wünsche euch nun viel Spaß für die folgenden Bildern*.
Comments erwünscht!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 *Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Erik Cartman (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Wann kommt denn die Hochzeit?
Mit gesleevten Kabeln und co. wirds ja erst richtig sexy. 
Was mit bisher am besten gefällt ist das Heck


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn! Ich bin sowas von hin und weg!
Wunderschön ist das Case geworden. Die Planung hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
Selbst die Kleinigkeiten die auf den ersten blick nicht zu sehen sind fallen beim genauen hinschauen dennoch ins Auge. 
Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, ich kann mich an diesem Case nicht satt sehen


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

einfach nur geil!


btw, sehe ich da eine spühlleitung im bullauge?


----------



## Khufu (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Oh Gott O.O

Das Teil ist einfach nur Schunderwöhn....äh.... Wunderschön 

*überleg ob man nicht einen kleinen besuch irgendwann nachts machen sollte um der Schönheit ein anderes zuhause zu geben*


----------



## MuMu95 (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Mmmh feuchte Caseträume, ich freu mich schon so auf den restlichen Wakü Teil.
btw. welche Wasserfarbe nimmst du? Der Agb ist irgendwie mein Highlight.


----------



## Accipiper (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Absolut Hammer, da stimmt doch echt mal alles!


----------



## crae (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Hammer Ergebnis und schön, dass du weitermachst.


----------



## Ben™ (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die Hochzeit?
> Mit gesleevten Kabeln und co. wirds ja erst richtig sexy.
> Was mit bisher am besten gefällt ist das Heck


Wohl wahr. Jedoch muss ich mir erstmal die Hardware kaufen. 


PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Das ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn! Ich bin sowas von hin und weg!
> Wunderschön ist das Case geworden. Die Planung hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
> Selbst die Kleinigkeiten die auf den ersten blick nicht zu sehen sind fallen beim genauen hinschauen dennoch ins Auge.
> Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, ich kann mich an diesem Case nicht satt sehen


Mir geällt es auch wunderbar und ich bin sehr froh das es endlich zusammen gebaut da steht. 


FeuerToifel schrieb:


> einfach nur geil!
> 
> 
> btw, sehe ich da eine spühlleitung im bullauge?


Jupp, das hast du richtig beobachtet. 


Khufu schrieb:


> Oh Gott O.O
> 
> Das Teil ist einfach nur Schunderwöhn....äh.... Wunderschön
> 
> *überleg ob man nicht einen kleinen besuch irgendwann nachts machen sollte um der Schönheit ein anderes zuhause zu geben*


DAS kannst du gerne mal probieren. Das Teil ist mit GPS ausgestattet. 


MuMu95 schrieb:


> Mmmh feuchte Caseträume, ich freu mich schon so auf den restlichen Wakü Teil.
> btw. welche Wasserfarbe nimmst du? Der Agb ist irgendwie mein Highlight.


Da die Farbgebung schwarz / rot ist liegt es auf der Hand. 


Accipiper schrieb:


> Absolut Hammer, da stimmt doch echt mal alles!


 Danke mein lieber. Dennoch gibt es noch soo viel zu tun. 


crae schrieb:


> Hammer Ergebnis und schön, dass du weitermachst.


Die Kiste wird natürlich fertig gebaut. Zuviel Zeit und Herzblutt steckt da drin. 


*BTW: Ich habe mal den Startpost **aktualisiert.
*Ausserdem denke ich das ich die Tage ein Netzteil kaufen werde. Natürlich werde ich euch wie immer auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Dr.Leo (11. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Wahnsinn!
Diese gesamte Arbeit imponiert einfach nur!
Ein herrlicher Mod, alles stimmt einfach!


----------



## illousion (12. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

 Wie viel kostet die Schönheit die Stunde?


----------



## Ben™ (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



LbnFire schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> Diese gesamte Arbeit imponiert einfach nur!
> Ein herrlicher Mod, alles stimmt einfach!





illousion schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet die Schönheit die Stunde?


Danke euch beiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Wenn du weiterhin solche unverschämt sau geilen Bilder bringst, dann stehe ich bald vor deiner Haustüre 

Einfach unbeschreiblich


----------



## illousion (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Wenn du weiterhin solche unverschämt sau geilen Bilder bringst, dann stehe ich bald vor deiner Haustüre


 
Bin dabei, wir brechen ein und jeder bekommt eine häfte zum an die Wand hängen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (13. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Nö, abgelehnt  Wenn dann schon nehme ich alles  Kannst dann mein Case bekommen


----------



## mf_Jade (13. September 2013)

Ist natürlich sehr gut geworden allerdings auc nix besonderes. Alles schonmal dagewesen. Keine Ahnung warum ihr euch alle so ins Höschen macht...


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (13. September 2013)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ist natürlich sehr gut geworden allerdings auc nix besonderes. Alles schonmal dagewesen. Keine Ahnung warum ihr euch alle so ins Höschen macht...



Weil es bisher noch nicht so umfangreich so sauber umgesetzt wurde 
Ich meine, selbst alles, was man nicht sieht, sieht auch einfach mal perfekt aus.

Und zum Thema "schon mal da gewesen ":
Es ist und war halt immer eine schlichte understatement Mod.
Und was unauffälliges war halt schonmal da, sonst wäre es ja auffällig 

Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert.
Das trifft genau meinen Geschmack.

Jetzt kann ja zu der Hardware noch ein senkrechter SlotIn Brenner hinter die Linien


----------



## illousion (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Nö, abgelehnt  Wenn dann schon nehme ich alles  Kannst dann mein Case bekommen


 
Das ist aber unfair (Nix gegen dein Case, wäre ein Riesen Fortschritt von meinem Schreibtischaufbau  ) 
Aber da muss man noch einen Kompromiss finden


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Ok, du bekommst das Case, wenn ich den 980x behalten darf


----------



## illousion (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Hm.... Okay, das ist fair 
Back @ Topic: Mehr Bilder plz  (:


----------



## PSP-Hacker (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Bzw. Du case und ich Hardware  xD

Genau, BTT. Ja will auch mehr Bilder sehen


----------



## Redbull0329 (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Das ist Kunst.


----------



## Erik Cartman (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Gratz zur Main


----------



## illousion (14. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Gratz zur Main


 
+1


----------



## hitzestau (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

da schliessen wir uns natürlich gerne an, auch von uns herzliche Gratulation zur Main


----------



## Ben™ (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Vielen Dank. 
*Freut mich immer wieder sehr.* 

Ich denke und hoffe das es nächste Woche weiter gehen wird.
Es gibt noch so viel zu tun wie z.B. den Ausbau hinter der Laufwerksabdeckung. Ausserdem müssen die Pumpen noch montiert werden. 
Beleuchtung wird auch noch ein Thema sein bevor es an die Hardware geht. 

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MuMu95 (15. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das ist Kunst.


 
Über Kunst kann man diskutieren hierrüber nicht.
Naja, gibt nichtmehr viel zu sagen.
Ausser: Gratz zur Main, ist das wievielte Mal jetzt?? aber verdient


----------



## AnthraX (16. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Gehäuse-Arbeiten abgeschlossen!!!*

Leider erst jetzt durch die Main drauf gestoßen. Das Teil ist natürlich aller erste Sahne. SOFORT PATENTIEREN!  

Abo ist ja "selbstvernatürlich!"


----------



## Ben™ (22. September 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

*Liebe Community,* 

heute gibt es wieder ein kleines Update. Der Top-AGB ist nun mit einem weißen LED-Streifen hinterleuchtet.
Da ich (wenn es dann soweit ist) rote Flüssigkeit verwenden werde wird das bestimmt nice aussehen. 

Beim Bullauge bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob es eine weiße oder rote LED werden soll. Ich denke das muss ich einfach ausprobieren.
Ausserdem gilt noch zu sagen das bald ein S-Light kommen wird. Da freue ich mich schon ganz besonders darauf.



*Update: Top-AGB Beleuchtung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## jaggerbagger (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Wieder das gleiche Gefühl. MEHR BILDER! 
Gefällt mir super gut.


----------



## illousion (22. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Ich will es sehen <3 Ich will alles sehen 
Sieht einfach top aus


----------



## Alex2084 (23. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Ich bin ganz frisch hier und habe mich vorerst nur wegen diesem absolut tollem Projekt hier angemeldet. Ich war auf der Suche nach Anregungen zu Wasserkühlung und bin dann immer wieder über das TJ 07 gestolpert was mich schließlich immer wieder auf PCGH gebracht hat und nun bin ich hier Hängen geblieben. Auch bei mir steht in nächster Zeit ein komplett PC Aufbau und Modding an, Gehäuse wird natürlich ein TJ07  

Zu diesem Kunstwerk bleibt nicht viel zu sagen, 1A spitzenmäßige Arbeit, ein so sauber gearbeitetes Projekt hab ich selten gesehen. 

Was ich mir Wünschen würde wenn ich dürfte wären noch ein paar mehr Detailaufnahmen von den Durchführungen, Befestigungen etc. Auch evtl. ein paar Links zu den Teile Herstellern bzw. dort wo du sie bestellt hast wären klasse sofern das hier erlaubt ist. Gerade für mich als "Wasserkühlungsneuling" wäre das interessant. Wie gesagt wäre schön, muss aber nicht :thumbup:


----------



## Ben™ (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

*@Alex2084
*Erst einmal herzlich willkommen im PCGH-Forum. 
Schön das dir meine Arbeit gefällt. Als Anschlüsse verwende ich die Bitspower shiny silver. Diese kannst du natürlich googeln. 

*@jaggerbagger & illousion
*Kommt Zeit, kommt Bild


----------



## Cleriker (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Hey Ben, schön ist's geworden. Wie hast du die Beleuchtung angebracht? An den beiden langen Seiten, oben entlang? Wenn ja, LED-stripes, oder einzelne LED's, die du ins Plexi eingesetzt hast? Übrigens auch zu diesem Aspekt: "Ganz große Klasse!" Bei dir muss man echt suchen um zu erkennen, wie du Dinge realisierst. Das ist eine Eigenschaft die dich von den meisten Moddern hier abhebt. Alle machen inzwischen irgendwelche Abdeckungen, aber die erkennt man auch sofort und dadurch bringt die ganze Sache nur aus der Distanz etwas Ruhe ins Bild. Bei dir ist alles derart stimmig, dass man erst garnicht das Gefühl hat, es wäre etwas dazugebastelt.


----------



## illousion (24. September 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Hey Ben, schön ist's geworden. Wie hast du die Beleuchtung angebracht? An den beiden langen Seiten, oben entlang? Wenn ja, LED-stripes, oder einzelne LED's, die du ins Plexi eingesetzt hast? Übrigens auch zu diesem Aspekt: "Ganz große Klasse!" Bei dir muss man echt suchen um zu erkennen, wie du Dinge realisierst. Das ist eine Eigenschaft die dich von den meisten Moddern hier abhebt. Alle machen inzwischen irgendwelche Abdeckungen, aber die erkennt man auch sofort und dadurch bringt die ganze Sache nur aus der Distanz etwas Ruhe ins Bild. Bei dir ist alles derart stimmig, dass man erst garnicht das Gefühl hat, es wäre etwas dazugebastelt.


 
Beschreibt deine Perfektion echt gut  Kann mich dem nur anschließen


----------



## Ben™ (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Ihr schmeichelt mir.  Dankeschön.
Der LED-Streifen ist an der MB-Tray-Führungsschiene angebracht und die LED's strahlen direkt auf den AGB. 

Wie es aussieht wird es noch diese Woche das S-Light geben. Dieses wird dann Sondermaße haben. Dazu bald mehr!


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

moment, da ist nur ein streifen dahinter? 
rein vom licht sieht es aus, als geht da einmal ein langer streifen komplett drum rum.


----------



## Dr.Leo (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Durch das Licht wird das Gesamte wahnsinnig stimmig werden, da bin ich mir sicher!
Und technisch mal wieder so gelöst, dass man gar nicht sieht, wies gemacht wurde  - perfekt!


----------



## Ben™ (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> moment, da ist nur ein streifen dahinter?
> rein vom licht sieht es aus, als geht da einmal ein langer streifen komplett drum rum.


Nur ein Streifen, richtig.  Die LED's sind schon extrem hell. 



LbnFire schrieb:


> Durch das Licht wird das Gesamte wahnsinnig stimmig werden, da bin ich mir sicher!
> Und technisch mal wieder so gelöst, dass man gar nicht sieht, wies gemacht wurde  - perfekt!


Das denke ich auch. Wird sich die Tage zeigen. 

 *Heute wurde das S-Light versendet!!!* 
Ich freue mich schon extremst darauf und halte euch natürlich auf dem laufenden.


----------



## affli (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Einfach nur Traumhaft schön lieber Ben.. 
Bin ja mal mehr als gespannt auf das Light.. Hast du direkt einen fertigen "Satz" gekauft?


----------



## Ben™ (21. Oktober 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

*S-Light* 

Leute, heute gibt es ein wunderschönes Update. 
Das S-Light dass martma für mich gebaut hat ist endlich da. Ohne vieler Worte gibt es gleich die Bilder.  


  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Leo (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Wunderbar!
Mir wird schwindelig ob dieser Schönheit 
Ich daiorögfflvkjndsmewefulhjndaskvfhgazsdlifuhidö.o-p


----------



## Cleriker (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Wow, das kann sich sehen lassen. 
Ben, ich denke zwar manchmal so bei mir, dass du wohl nie fertig wirst, aber das nächste Bild knallt diesen Gedankengang einfach über den Haufen. 
Mach bloß weiter so!


----------



## Vedder73 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Seeehr edel


----------



## CmdCobra (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Um es mit meiner Kleinsten zu sagen: "Schööööööööööööööööööööööööööööön"


----------



## Ben™ (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

*Danke euch, freut mich immer wieder sehr!* 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wow, das kann sich sehen lassen.
> Ben, ich denke zwar manchmal so bei mir, dass du wohl nie fertig wirst, aber das nächste Bild knallt diesen Gedankengang einfach über den Haufen.
> Mach bloß weiter so!


Der Innenraum ist nun soweit (bis auf die Hardware) fertig. Als nächstes werden die Pumpen wieder eingebaut.
Dann sollte die Verschlauchung hinter der Driveplate in Angriff genommen werden. Sobald dies erledigt ist kann es an die Hardware ran gehen.


----------



## illousion (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Einfach wunderschön


----------



## xCiRE007x (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Einfach Edel dieser AGB..

Einfach nur der Hammer dieses Projekt, etwas anderes fällt einem dazu gar nicht mehr ein. 

Wie hast du das denn mit dem Custom AGB überhaupt gemacht ? (Erschießt mich ruhig ich nicht alles gelesen )


Edit: Hab mal ein Abo hier gelassen.. Klasse Teil


----------



## Erik Cartman (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Nabend Ben,
sieht mal wieder traumhaft aus. S- light und Agb harmonieren sehr gut. 
Mal so ne kleine Frage nebenbei: Wie isn das S-Light aufgebaut?
Transparentes Plexi mit Rasterlaserung, weisses Opal darüber und an der Seite rundum laufend LED Stripes?


----------



## Ben™ (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Ich werde auf offene Fragen später noch eingehen. 
Aber zuerst möchte ich euch mein modifiziertes Shoggy-Sandwich zeigen.

Ich habe die beiden Zellgummis gegen zwei gepulverte 1,5mm Alubleche getauscht. Somit habe ich zum einen eine stabile Trägerplatte und zum anderen hat die Höhe am Sandwich abgenommen. Mir gefällt es. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil es so schön ist gibt es noch einmal ein Bild vom S-Light. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basti1597 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - S-Light + Top-AGB Beleuchtung*

Sieht alles sehr gut aus. Ich liebe das TJ07 <3 Weiter so alles schön ordentlich und clean


----------



## Ben™ (24. Oktober 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

*Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

Die erste Pumpe ist montiert. 
Ich erwarte morgen noch ein Paket mit ein paar Teile. Sobald dieses da ist wird die zweite Pumpe montiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Einfach Edel dieser AGB..
> 
> Einfach nur der Hammer dieses Projekt, etwas anderes fällt einem dazu gar nicht mehr ein.
> 
> ...


Danke dir und Danke für dein ABO! Den Top-AGB kannst du bei martma bestellen. 



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Nabend Ben,
> sieht mal wieder traumhaft aus. S- light und Agb harmonieren sehr gut.
> Mal so ne kleine Frage nebenbei: Wie isn das S-Light aufgebaut?
> Transparentes Plexi mit Rasterlaserung, weisses Opal darüber und an der Seite rundum laufend LED Stripes?


Also von oben her gesehen ist es so: Acrylglas milchweiß, Acrylglas Endlighten XL mit Laserung und weiße Folie.
Mein S-Light ist ein bisschen anderst aufgebaut. Das "normale" S-Light ist 14mm hoch, meins allerdings nur 11mm.
Das wurde so gemacht da ich auf der Midplate das 2mm starke Auflageblech liegen habe.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort  Sieht echt genial aus.. Bleib dran.. der wird was richtig schönes


----------



## jaggerbagger (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

Wunderschön!

Das modifizierte Shoggy Sandwich sieht klasse aus.
MEHR!


----------



## Cleriker (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, auf das fertige Projekt. Wird für Ben bestimmt komisch, wenn er nicht mehr basteln kann.


----------



## Erik Cartman (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

Glaubs mir, der sucht sich was neues.


----------



## affli (1. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 1 montiert*

wiederhole mich hier mal wieder.. absolut geniale Arbeit! 

Gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Ben™ (3. November 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

*Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Nach ein paar Schwierigkeiten mit der letzten Bestellung ist nun endlich die zweite Pumpe montiert.
Der Kreislauf im Keller ist somit beendet. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes steht der Ausbau hinter der Driveplate an. Da ich aber allerdings an meinem Heimkino am Planen bin weiss ich noch nicht genau wann es weiter geht.



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort Sieht echt genial aus.. Bleib dran.. der wird was richtig schönes





jaggerbagger schrieb:


> Wunderschön!
> 
> Das modifizierte Shoggy Sandwich sieht klasse aus.
> MEHR!





affli schrieb:


> wiederhole mich hier mal wieder.. absolut geniale Arbeit!
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr!


Danke der lieben Worte Freunde. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sieht schon sehr gut aus. Ich bin wirklich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, auf das fertige Projekt. Wird für Ben bestimmt komisch, wenn er nicht mehr basteln kann.





Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Glaubs mir, der sucht sich was neues.


So richtig fertig wird man ja nie. Es wird aber auf jeden Fall weiter geschraubt.


----------



## Oozy (3. November 2013)

Wow. Das sieht einfach nur genial aus... 

Mach auf jeden Fall weiter so und sei mit Bildern nicht geizig...


----------



## Dr.Leo (3. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Sieht super aus!
Und auch die Bilder machen ordentlich was her.
Freu mich aufs weitere


----------



## Alex2084 (4. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Entschuldige die evtl. blöde Frage jedoch bin ich noch nicht so Fortgeschritten im Wakü bau. Wieso hast du deine Pumpen in Reihe angeschlossen, was bewirkt das?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

hauptsächlich bringt das sicherheit. wenn eine pumpe ausfällt, läuft die andere weiter.


----------



## Ben™ (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Danke lieber FeuerToifel.


----------



## FeuerToifel (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

aber gerne doch  man hilft, wo man kann  

was fehlt nun eigendlich noch? ausser der hardware


----------



## Cleriker (5. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Das Seitenteil, oder?


----------



## -sori- (6. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Pumpe No. 2 montiert*

Hey, habe mich gerade durch die 88 Seiten gewälzt und kann nur wiederholen: Saubere Arbeit!
Was hältst du eigtl. Davon, die Front auch denzent zu beleuchten? Also nur die beiden Striche?


LG sori


----------



## Ben™ (18. November 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Liebe PCGH-Community,*

die Hardware steht nun fest und es wird Unterstützung von Seasonic geben.
Dazu bald mehr. 


​



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> aber gerne doch  man hilft, wo man kann
> 
> was fehlt nun eigendlich noch? ausser der hardware


Hinter der Driveplate (Laufwerksabdeckung) muss noch die "Verschlauchung" statt finden. Ich denke da an Kupferrohr verchromt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das Seitenteil, oder?


Das Seitenteil gibt es doch schon. [KLICK MICH]



-sori- schrieb:


> Hey, habe mich gerade durch die 88 Seiten gewälzt und kann nur wiederholen: Saubere Arbeit!
> Was hältst du eigtl. Davon, die Front auch denzent zu beleuchten? Also nur die beiden Striche?
> 
> 
> LG sori


Vielen Dank. Die Front wird beleuchtet so wie du es eben schon geschrieben hast. 



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wow. Das sieht einfach nur genial aus...
> 
> Mach auf jeden Fall weiter so und sei mit Bildern nicht geizig...





Dr.Leo schrieb:


> Sieht super aus!
> Und auch die Bilder machen ordentlich was her.
> Freu mich aufs weitere


Danke auch euch beiden. Bilder werden wieder mehr kommen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

verchromtes rohr an unsichtbarer stelle? das ist mal wieder typische no-compromise-einstellung


----------



## Erik Cartman (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Freu dich aufs Chromrohr, man kann sich wirklich nicht sattsehen dran


----------



## MuMu95 (18. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Und Cartman hat Erfahrung damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (22. November 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

*Hallo liebe PCGH'ler!* 

Im letzten Post hatte ich gesagt das die Hardware nun feststeht.
Es wird also kommen:

Asus Maximus VI Extreme
Core i7-4771
Radeon R9 290

Mit diesen Angaben hat Nils von Seasonic die Wattklasse des Netzteils ausgewählt.
Das Netzteil ist nun da, ein Platinum-860 (SS-860XP2 Active PFC F3). Wie von Seasonic gewohnt ist die Verarbeitung des NT einfach nur erste Sahne. 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch nochmal dem Nils von Seasonic danken für die Bereitstellung des Netzteil. 
Heute Abend nach der Arbeit wird das Seasonic P-860 seinen Platz im Case finden.



*Seasonic Platinum-860 (SS-860XP2 Active PFC F3)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles sehr sicher verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil selbst ist in einer sehr edlen Samttasche verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Kabel selbst sind in einer Seasonic-Tasche sicher verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabelangebot ist super! Jedoch werde ich eigene Kabel ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nun zum Netzteil - was soll man sagen? Es ist makellos verarbeitet, aber seht selbst!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*An dieser Stelle auch noch ein rießiges Dankeschön an die Fa. Seasonic für die Bereitstellung des Netzteil. 
Ein weiterer wichtiger Schritt ist somit abgeschlossen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (22. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Sehr nice Ben,

sieht nach Leistung aus
Muss jetzt leider gestehen, dass ich noch nie Seasonic gehabt hab, aber deine Bilder vom Lieferumfang und der Verarbeitung gefallen mir schonmal gut

Zur andren Hardware:
Ich hätte 1000 Euro gewettet, dass bei dir ein Rampage IV Extreme Black Edition reinkommt. Vom Thema her häts einfach göttlich gepasst.
Klar der Nachfolger von meinem Brett ist auch top. Bitte steinige mich nicht dafür
Und ich weis auch nicht... als Sandy Bridge Besitzer trau ich dem ganzen Haswell mit dem neuen Sockel nicht so ganz
Klingt seltsam, ist aber so.

Ich freu mich auf den Waküumbau. Hab ich beim Nachfolgemodell noch nicht gesehen

MfG


----------



## -sori- (22. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Hey,
Dein Projekt gefällt mir sehr gut, aber eine Frage habe ich: Warum den I7 4771? Die paar Mhz hättest du mit dem nun nutzlosen OC-Board schnell wieder wett gemacht.
Oder irre ich mich?


LG sori


----------



## Ben™ (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Naja S.2011 ist für mich rausgeworfenes Geld. 
Ich benutze meinen PC für Gaming und der Mediengestaltung (beruflich). Da reicht Haswell allemal aus. 

@sori: Schön das dir der Log gefällt.
Anbei die Preise: i7-4770K & i7-4771


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Wenn man nach dem Preis geht, ist bei MF der 4770K derzeit günstiger wie der 4771 Ben 

Klasse NT hast du da für dein System bekommen! Bin begeistert!


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

jo, die 100MHz mehr klingen nicht nach einem lohnenswerten gewinn. vor allem ist der ohne "k"-suffix, also kein freier multi. wenn, müsste man sich also mit bclk-übertaktung aushelfen. ist natürlich deutlich spannender


----------



## Accipiper (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Du kaufst aber doch keine Tray-CPUs, oder und ich würde auch auf jeden Fall die K-Variante nehmen, da kann man sonst später mal noch nachhelfen ...


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Was spricht denn gegen tray-Modelle? Bei Cook ist das wie bei mir und einigen anderen hier. Da muss die CPU nur ein Jahr halten.


----------



## Ben™ (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Was denn nun? 
i7-4771 oder i7-4770K

BTW: Ich habe noch Bitspower-Anschlüsse abzugeben.


----------



## -sori- (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Nimm den 4770k.


LG sori


----------



## Erik Cartman (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Würd auch die K-Variante nehmen. 



			
				Ben™;5890694 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Ich habe noch Bitspower-Anschlüsse abzugeben.



Was denn immernoch? Arbeitest du bei Bitspower?

MfG


----------



## PSP-Hacker (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Ich würde auch an deiner Stelle die K-Variante nehmen. Zumal sie ist bei MF derzeit günstiger und du kannst bei späterem Bedarf noch etwas übertakten.


----------



## Oozy (23. November 2013)

Definitiv den K. Und niemals Tray, da das ein Rückläufer sein kann. Zudem ist die Garantie kürzer. 

Bitspower-Anschlüsse? Ich bin ganz neugierig.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

ich würde auch den 4770k nehmen, durch den freien multi wird der deutlich weiter übertaktbar sein.


----------



## Cleriker (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

[X] K-Modell


----------



## Addi (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Die paar Taler würde ich auch in das K Modell inverstieren


----------



## Offset (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Hallo an alle,
ich verfolge eh alle threads in denen ein tj07 gemoddet wird, weil das Ding einfach mein Wunschcase ist, aber das hier sieht einfach genial aus. Bin sehr gespannt wie die Wakü fertig aussieht.
Zur Hardware: Ich würde auf jeden Fall den k nehmen. Ich versteh nur nicht warum ein schwarz-ROTes mainboard. Passt mMn. nicht so zum Thema, aber das ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

offset: ein ganz schwarzes wäre passender


----------



## Offset (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

@ FeuerToifel: Kannst du Gedanken lesen? 
Wobei ich zugeben muss das mir grade kein passendes Mainboard einfallen würde. Oder hat Asrock jetzt schwarze pcb's?


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Okay, eindeutig der K.  Dann nimm ich den K. 
@AWR4Fi: Schau mal in meinen VK-Thread. Dort findest du Bitspower Shiny Black Anschlüsse.


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

wenn bitspower nicht nur so teuer wäre...  

@offset: ich weiss schon genau, warum ich das mainboard habe, was ich habe  ist nur für dieses system mehr als nur der falsche sockel


----------



## Ben™ (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

So Leute, anbei noch zwei Bilder vom verbauten Netzteil von Seasonic.
Das Netzteil ist schon sehr nice! 


*Seasonic Platinum-860 (SS-860XP2 Active PFC F3)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüftungsschlitze sind absolut funktional und dienen der Abluft am Radiator 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Ich weis jetzt nicht mehr ob dus schon geschrieben hast, aber machst du die Kabel alle Custom?
Ich mein auf passende Längen und nicht zu viele Stecker.
Ich denk mal demnächst wird man viel MDPC-X Stuff bei dir sehen oder


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Schaut schick aus.. Wobei wie soll das NT die Abluft schaufeln, wenn der Lüfter vom Netzteil zum Radi gerichtet ist ?


----------



## Ben™ (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

@xCiRE007x: Das Netzteil bläst wie auf dem Bild zusehen Luft ins NT und gibt diese am Heck wieder raus. Die beiden Lüftungsschlitze an der NT-Blende dienen zur Abluft vom Radiator da das NT sonst im Weg wäre.


----------



## xCiRE007x (25. November 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*

Oh Gott ich sollte zum Optiker ^^

Schaut aber sehr edel aus


----------



## Ben™ (2. Dezember 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

*Hallo Freunde...* 

Die Fa. Blacknoise hat mir ein Paket zur Unterstützung geschickt. 
Im Paket enthalten waren vier NB-BlackSilent Pro 120mm sowie zwei NB-BlackSilent Pro 92mm.

Die beiden 92mm Lüfter werden am Heck montiert und die vier 120er werden erst einmal eingelagert. 


*
Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4x PL-2 120mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2x PE-1 92mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**An dieser Stelle noch ein großes Dankeschön an den Sebastian (Fa. Blacknoise) für die Bereitstellung der Lüfter. *​


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Die passen natürlich hervorragend 
Sabberlotschchn


----------



## Offset (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

:grabsch grabsch haben will:  Die Lüfter sind einfach geil.


----------



## MuMu95 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Hatte es mir schon fast gedacht dass es die Lüfter werden, aber so gehts auch einfacher


----------



## Ben™ (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Auf dem Radiator sind ja bereits die Pl-2 verbaut.


----------



## Offset (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Hab mir gestern auch welche bestellt, konnte nicht mehr widerstehen


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Schöne Lüfterchens! passen gut zum Rest und das Seasonic passt auch wunderbar ins schwarze Bild!


----------



## hanssx2 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Nikolaustag und der 813te Moddingtag 

dein Mod sieht echt spitze aus und der i7 4770k ist richtig bombe 

Bitspower ist ebenfalls megagenial aber leider sind deine Kupplungen zu groß  bei mir kommen 13/10er ins 900D

Wann kommt denn deine Hardware an  ? Jetzt im Weihnachtstress der Lieferanten ? oder erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## xeno75 (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Platinum-860 Netzteil ist da*



Offset schrieb:


> @ FeuerToifel: Kannst du Gedanken lesen?
> Wobei ich zugeben muss das mir grade kein passendes Mainboard einfallen würde. Oder hat Asrock jetzt schwarze pcb's?


 
Asus Rampage IV Black Edition: Was bietet das 380-Euro-Mainboard?

ist allerdings ein Sockel 2011


----------



## FeuerToifel (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

das rampage black sieht schon geil aus  nur mag ich weder intel noch asus besonders  aber so eine i/o blend für innen sollten alle hersteller haben. und sei es nur als einzelnen artikel zum nachkaufen.


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Also noch einmal: Es wird *KEIN *Sockel 2011. 



Ben™ schrieb:


> Naja S.2011 ist für mich rausgeworfenes Geld.
> Ich benutze meinen PC für Gaming und der Mediengestaltung (beruflich). Da reicht Haswell allemal aus.



Im Lauf des Tages wird es noch ein Update zum Nikolaus geben (WENN IHR DAS WOLLT).


----------



## -sori- (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Klar wollen wir! 


LG sori


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro*

Klar!? Ist das gleiche wenn du Geld/Hardware geschenkt bekommst, da würdest du auch nicht nein sagen wollen


----------



## Ben™ (6. Dezember 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Alles klar! Dann kommt heute auch von mir ein *Update der anderen Art*. 
Ab heute starte ich mit dem Aufbau von meinem Heimkino. 

Wenn Ihr wollt werde ich das neben meinem Mod hier ein bisschen mitdokumentieren. 
Gekauft habe ich bereits das Herzstück vom Heimkino, den AV-Receiver, einen Yamaha RX-A1030 aus der Aventage-Serie.

Jetzt fehlt mir erst einmal ein passendes neues Lowboard damit ich den Receiver unterbringen kann (Maße: 435 x 182 x 432 mm).
Das Bild habe ich in Photoshop bearbeitet. *Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Nikolaustag.*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Wie nur ein Bild!? Willst du mich umbringen!? Ich will mehr sehen!!!

Aber ein schicken AV Receiver hast du dir da zugelegt. Ist ein super Teil!


----------



## Cleriker (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Nice!  Welche Lautsprecher verbaust du?


----------



## Erik Cartman (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Leckere Sache


----------



## Ben™ (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Es werden bald wieder mehr Bilder kommen. 
Verbaut werden Canton-LS.

Soll ich das in den Worklog mit dazu einbinden?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Was denn für Canton LS?

Wäre cool wenn du das mit einbinden würdest


----------



## Hackintoshi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Genau die richtige basis für eine gute zimmerbeschallung.
Ich habe mir mal die technischen eckdaten angesehen. Schon toll was der kraftzwerg alles für anschlüsse hat.
Mein erster receiver war auch ein yamaha. Den habe ich immer noch und befeuert eine teufel theater 1.


----------



## Ben™ (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Es werden welche aus der Chrono-SL Serie. 
Neues Lowboard ist gekauft und wird heute Abend aufgebaut.

Werde dann ein paar Bilder von Lowboard und Receiver (für die Bildsüchtigen) machen.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Hi Ben, welche sollen es denn genau werden? Ich tippe mal auf weisse SL 570.2. Hab ich recht? 

Falls du dich noch nicht entschieden hast, schau dir auch mal ein paar Magnat quantum 755 an. Die sehen ähnlich aus, bieten aber mMn mehr. Allein der Frequenzbereich. Zudem sind sie auch noch wenigher kostspielig.


----------



## Ben™ (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage*

Nein du irrst dich. Es werden die 580.2 in weiss. 
Ich habe bei meinem Hifi-Händler des Vertrauens ein super Angebot erhalten. Die Boxen werde ich vemutlich Anfang Januar kaufen. 

Whatever, mein neues Lowboard ist aufgebaut und ich finde es platzmäßig und optisch einfach fantastisch. 
Ich habe extrem viele Lowboards angesehen und alle hatten kein vernünftiges Einstellfach für den Receiver (435 x 182 x 432 mm).



*Yamaha RX-A1030 Aventage* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...noch mit Aufkleber auf der Frontklappe. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und hier noch das neue Lowboard. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XE85 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Bitte unsere Forenregel bezüglich Werbung (Punkt 4.4) beachten! Werbebanner sind unerwünscht. Beitrag entfernt.


----------



## Ben™ (24. Dezember 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,*

ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten. 
Aus diesem Anlass gibt es heute ein reines Bilder-Update vom aktuellen Stand.



*Merry Xmas Everybody*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier auch schon zusehen die neuen BlackSilent Pro Hecklüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine custom Netzteil-Blende und das Seasonic P-860 Netzteil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PE-1 (Die Kabel werden noch gesleevet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...it’s beautiful*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



S-Light




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PE-1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Inlay für den Top-AGB hat es noch gegeben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*...the other side*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DFM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Der Absolute Wahnsinn das Case! Wenn du wirklich so weiter machst werde ich mir bald auch eins holen und selber modden!!


----------



## Accipiper (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Ohne Worte! Das ist einfach mal der absolute Hammer. Präzise und tolle Arbeit, und dann auch noch super Bilder! 

Ich wünsch dir frohe Weihnachten und ein paar ruhige und entspannte Feiertage!


----------



## Offset (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Nerdporn!! Hab mir sofort alle Bilder Runtergeladen


----------



## Hackintoshi (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Großes Kino.
Wenn du bei Nil`s MDPC-X schrumpfschlauch geordert hast und dein projekt vorstellst, solltest du auch eine einladung zur projektpräsentation bei MDPC erhalten.
Was deiner rechenbox angemessen ist!
Frohe Feiertage wünsche ich dir.
Und allen mitlesern auch.


----------



## Ben™ (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Danke Leute, ich hoffe ihr hattet schöne Weihnachten. 
Heute habe ich eine Rohrbiegezange von Rothenberger bestellt.

Ich hoffe das ich damit hinter meiner Driveplate (da wo der DFM etc. sitzt) mit Rohr arbeiten kann.
Falls das alles so klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle wird das Kupferrohr dann anschließend verchromt.

Jetzt heißt es aber erst einmal abwarten und Tee trinken bis die Zange da ist. Dann wird probiert denn Erfahrungen damit habe ich bisher keine.


----------



## Erik Cartman (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Moin Ben,

Bestellst du auf Rolle oder Stangenware? Weil ich nachhinein hätte ich lieber Stangenware genommen, wegen den Geraden.

MfG


----------



## Ben™ (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Moin Ben,
> 
> Bestellst du auf Rolle oder Stangenware? Weil ich nachhinein hätte ich lieber Stangenware genommen, wegen den Geraden.
> 
> MfG


 
Ich habe Kupferrohr als Stange von unserem Metallhändler vor Ort.
Jetzt muss natürlich erst einmal die Rohrbiegezange kommen damit ich die ersten Biegeversuche machen kann. 

Mit was schneidest du die Rohre?


----------



## Jbfem (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Schneide die Rohre mit einem Rohrschneider ! Rotherberger 7.0401 Rohrabschneider Minicut I Pro, 3 - 16 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Sauberer geht's nicht und denke daran zu Entgraten und etwas Armaturenfett an das Rohr zu verteilen. Somit beugst du den Schaden an den O-ringen im Fitting vor Ben!  Wenn du fragen hast kannst mich gerne auch per skype anrufen


----------



## Erik Cartman (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Hab mir auch grade so ein Teil bestellt
Bisher hab ichs mit Dremel oder Flex gemacht, was sehr unkomfortabel ist. Besonders das Geradeschleifen.
Was mich noch interessieren würde, was kostet dich das verchromen ungefähr?
Find momentan keinen Lieferanten für verchromtes 12/10 CU in Stangenform (zB. 5x1m). Lediglich für Firmen


----------



## Ben™ (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Schneide die Rohre mit einem Rohrschneider ! Rotherberger 7.0401 Rohrabschneider Minicut I Pro, 3 - 16 mm: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
> 
> Sauberer geht's nicht und denke daran zu Entgraten und etwas Armaturenfett an das Rohr zu verteilen. Somit beugst du den Schaden an den O-ringen im Fitting vor Ben!  Wenn du fragen hast kannst mich gerne auch per skype anrufen


Danke dir, denn Rohrschneider hatte ich auch schon angesehen und nun auch bestellt. 
Können gerne mal auf FB texten.



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hab mir auch grade so ein Teil bestellt
> Bisher hab ichs mit Dremel oder Flex gemacht, was sehr unkomfortabel ist. Besonders das Geradeschleifen.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, was kostet dich das verchromen ungefähr?
> Find momentan keinen Lieferanten für verchromtes 12/10 CU in Stangenform (zB. 5x1m). Lediglich für Firmen


Also vernickeln lasse ich auch vor Ort. Da kann ich die Teile als Beiläufer abgeben.
Wieso denn das 5 Meter Rohr? Erst die Teile herstellen und dann vernickeln lassen.


----------



## Jbfem (28. Dezember 2013)

Leider ist mein FB ausschließlich gewerblich und somit kann ich nicht privat schreiben


----------



## hanssx2 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hab mir auch grade so ein Teil bestellt
> Bisher hab ichs mit Dremel oder Flex gemacht, was sehr unkomfortabel ist. Besonders das Geradeschleifen.
> Was mich noch interessieren würde, was kostet dich das verchromen ungefähr?
> Find momentan keinen Lieferanten für verchromtes 12/10 CU in Stangenform (zB. 5x1m). Lediglich für Firmen


 


jupp erik koenntest es ja schneiden und paasend biegen 

im hwluxx gibt es noch ein Typ der vernickelt chromen kann, der macht sowas fuern super preis und geht top 

habe da meien GPU kuehler nicklen lassen

auf jeden fall bombenquali


----------



## kaffepause71 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry Xmas Spezial (Bilder Update)*

Hallo habe das Tagebuch sehr gespannt verfolgt und finde es super bin auf das ende gespannt .Hast ein Abo von mir .
So lange zu bauen ist sehr lobenswert.


----------



## Ben™ (31. Dezember 2013)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - einen guten Rutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!*

Tagchen, heute hat der Postbote zwei Pakete angeliefert. 
In einem war die Rohrbiegezange und im anderen der Rohrschneider.

Ich habe gleich einmal eine Testbiegung gemacht und natürlich einen cut.
Die Frage stellt sich mir jedoch ob das auch so klappt wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Problem: Zum einem ist der Biegeradius für mein Vorhaben doch relativ gross und zum anderen habe ich keine Idee wie ich ein Rohrstück z.B. zwischen zwei nicht bewegliche Komponenten bekommen soll. 


 * In diesem Sinne** wünsche ich Euch allen einen guten Rutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr! * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wheeler (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - einen guten Rutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!*

vieleicht schonmal geschrieben von dir.wie machst du die verbindungen zwischen rohren und z.b. radiator?


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - einen guten Rutsch und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr!*

Hihi, da haben wa am selben Tag das gleiche geschickt bekommen 

Zu deinem Problem mit den nicht beweglichen Komponenten:

Bei mir wars zB zwischen Mobo Kühler und Radiator so. Selbst wenn die Enden des Rohres glatt wie n Babypopo sind, bleibt die Restgefahr, dass man die Gummis im Multi Link Adapter zerschneidet.
Ich bin dann so vorgegangen: 
Auf einer Seite das Rohr vorsichtig durch drehende Bewegungen in den Adapter (war bereits fix am Radi) gesteckt und auf der andren Seite den Adapter erst in das 1/4 Zoll gewinde gedreht, als er schon aufm Rohr drauf war.
Ist ein bischen Fummelarbeit, aber wenn du wie Jbfem schon geschrieben hat, etwas Amaturenfett verwendest, dürfte sich das ganz relativ leicht drehen lassen.

Btw: schöne Biegezange 

MfG


----------



## Ben™ (1. Januar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*

*Happy New Year Everybody!* 

Das erste Rohrstück ist verbaut (provisorisch). Das Rohr soll ja noch vernickelt werden.
Danke für den Tip lieber Erik. 

Zwei weitere Rohre sind soweit simuliert.  Morgen besorg ich noch ein bisschen Kupferrohr damit es weiter gehen kann. 
Ausserdem brauche ich noch einen Entgrater und das Amaturenfett.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kaffepause71 schrieb:


> Hallo habe das Tagebuch sehr gespannt verfolgt und finde es super bin auf das ende gespannt .Hast ein Abo von mir .
> So lange zu bauen ist sehr lobenswert.


Danke vielmals. Dieses Jahr will ich abschliessen.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*

Auch dir eine Frohes neues Jahr!

Sieht klasse aus das Rohrstück auch selbst wenn es nur provisorisch ist sieht es dennoch Professionell aus 

Bin schon auf die Vernickelte Variante gespannt


----------



## Jbfem (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*

Frohes neues  

Tipp 2  Entgraten kannst du einfach mit einem Skalpell oder Cuttermesser. A* CU ist sehr weich und es geht super damit und B* ist es günstiger als ein Entgrater der dir das Rohr noch verkratzt! Um es zu vernickel zu lassen erst mit 400 Schleifpapier bis am besten zu 2000er Körnung da du sonst kein perfekten Glanz hinbekommst!


----------



## hanssx2 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Frohes neues
> 
> Tipp 2  Entgraten kannst du einfach mit einem Skalpell oder Cuttermesser. A* CU ist sehr weich und es geht super damit und B* ist es günstiger als ein Entgrater der dir das Rohr noch verkratzt! Um es zu vernickel zu lassen erst mit 400 Schleifpapier bis am besten zu 2000er Körnung da du sonst kein perfekten Glanz hinbekommst!


 
da muss ich dir recht geben. Alu konnte ich bislang am besten entgraten mit einem Skapell, ich selber habe medezinische Skapelle benutzt die sehr scharf sind und man im 1000er pack kaufen kann. 
Aber als Bastler kann http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001ALYPY0/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 empfehlen.

Ich glaube Nickeln lässt du doch machen oder? derjenige wird auch wissen was für eine Oberfläche vorhanden sein soll. Aber schleifen muss man auf jedenfall.


----------



## Dommi2011 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*

Verfolge das Projekt schon was länger und bin jedes mal wieder aufs neue begeistert hammer Arbeit !


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*



			
				Ben™;6023033 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr will ich abschliessen.


 
gut, dass das jahr gerade erst angefangen hat  

wie heisst es so schön? gut ding will weile haben.


----------



## chrissy.chaos (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Happy New Year Everybody!*

WOW....

(Sprachlos erst einmal)

Genau wie Du habe ich mir für meinen nächsten PC dieses Case ausgesucht. Seit Jahren wollte ich mir dieses TJ07 schon gönnen und nun ist es realisiert. Die Planungen und Zeichnungen sind Anfang Dezember 2013 gestartet worden, viele Deiner Ideen (Verrohrung, nicht Verschlauchung z.B.) sind aber in meinem Casemod leider ebenfalls enthalten. Somit wirft mich Dein Mod wieder zurück, ich werde andere Ansätze/Lösungen finden müssen.

Zu Deiner Arbeit: Sehr exakt und mit viel Liebe zum Detail ausgearbeitet und auch ausgeführt. Da gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern, Kritik kann in meinen Augen nur aufgrund persönlicher Geschmäcker hier eingestellt werden. Und diese Art von Kritik ist von untergeordneter Wichtigkeit, da man den Rechner ja für sich selbst baut.


----------



## Ben™ (3. Januar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

*Hallo Freunde...

*...heute konnte ich ein weiteres Kupferrohr provisorisch fertig machen (wird ja noch vernickelt).
Gut gekplappt hat es mit dem Amaturenfett, danke für den Tip. 

Ich werde mich jetzt an das etwas schwierige Rohr ranwagen.

*
 Verbindung zwischen AGB und Driveplate* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dommi2011 schrieb:


> Verfolge das Projekt schon was länger und bin  jedes mal wieder aufs neue begeistert hammer Arbeit !





chrissy.chaos schrieb:


> WOW....
> 
> (Sprachlos erst einmal)
> 
> ...


Danke Leute. Es tut immer wieder gut ein paar motivierende Worte zuhören, dass treibt natürlich vorran.
@chrissy.chaos: Baue dein TJ einfach wie es DIR gefällt. 



Jbfem schrieb:


> Frohes neues
> 
> Tipp 2  Entgraten kannst  du einfach mit einem Skalpell oder Cuttermesser. A* CU ist sehr weich  und es geht super damit und B* ist es günstiger als ein Entgrater der  dir das Rohr noch verkratzt! Um es zu vernickel zu lassen erst mit 400  Schleifpapier bis am besten zu 2000er Körnung da du sonst kein perfekten  Glanz hinbekommst!


Danke! Mit dem Skalpell hat wunderbar geklappt, thx. 
Schleifen ist mir klar...ich muss nur mal gucken wo ich so feines Schleifpapier auftreibe.​


----------



## chrissy.chaos (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

@Ben: Klaro entwickele ich meinen TJ nach meinen Vorstellungen. Nur hatte ich, wie auch Du, eine Reihenschaltung derselben Pumpen wie Du im Plan. Auch das Shoggy sollte so ähnlich werden. Jetzt empfinde ich aber: Verrohrung, Pumpenkonzept und Shoggy sehr ähnlich zu Deinem Black Seven sieht aus wie abgekupfert. Also wird es etwas anderes werden. Was hoffentlich genauso Oberhammergeil wie Dein Konzept aussehen wird. 

Messen werde ich mich nicht mit Dir können, will ich auch gar nicht. Ich möchte Dich und Deinen krassen Black Seven als Ansporn im Auge behalten. Bitte mach weiter so, bisher liefertest Du Arbeit allererster Güte.


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

@chrissy.chaos
Allein bei Pumpe, Rohr und shoggy fallen mir soviele Variationen ein.
zB. Andere Pumpen mit nem Bitspower dual pump top.
Statt Chromrohre (ja vernickelt ich weis >.<), wie wärs mal mit vergoldetem oder schwarzem?
Mal vom Rohr abgesehen, sehen starre Plexirohre die mit Hitze gebogen werden auch sehr gut aus und verlangen ähnlich viel Zuwendung.
Ich glaub kaum, dass du wegen nem schwarzen shoggy gleich der abkupferung beschuldigt wirst, denn die Originalfarbe passt wirklich nirgends rein
Bau, was dir gefällt


----------



## Ben™ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

*Mahlzeit!* 

Ein weiteres Rohr ist provisorisch verbaut. Bei diesem Rohrstück war das Biegen ein bisschen tricky weil es in zwei verschiedene Richtungen geht.
Schleifpapier wurde heute auch versandt. Ich bin guter Dinge das ich die Rohrstücke noch diese Woche zum vernickeln geben kann. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Erik Cartman (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Sehr hübsch.
Planst du bei der Hardware selbst dann auch Verrohrung? Zwischen GPU und CPU zB?


----------



## Ben™ (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Das werde ich dann kurzfristig entscheiden. 
Am Aquaero-Kühler wird auf jeden Fall Schlauch zum Einsatz kommen.

Mein Plan sieht derzeit so aus das ich hinter der Driveplate die Verrohrung / Verschlauchung fertig mache und danach mit der Verkabelung anfange. Bei der Verkabelung werde ich dann eigene Kabel ziehen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Ouh Sexy 

Schaut echt edel aus. Darf ich fragen, was das für ein Aquacomputer Teil ist ? Habe noch nie etwas davon gesehen. 


Grüße bleib dran !


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Ist ein Durchflusssensor das Teil 

Sieht echt klasse aus!


----------



## Ben™ (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Moin moin,

wennn alles klappt bekomme ich die vernickelten Rohre am Dienstag zurück.
Vernickeln lass ich hier in Freiburg vor Ort. 

Heute Abend nach der Arbeit möchte ich noch die Verschlauchung am Aquaero-Kühler vornehmen. Stay tuned.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Ich lass auch mal n [X] Abo da! Geiles Projekt  Respekt!!!


----------



## Ben™ (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Schönes Projekt
> 
> Warum läßt du die CU-Rohre vernickeln, und
> nimmst nicht gleich verchromte CU-Rohre?
> ...


Schön das dir mein Mod gefällt. 
Ich lasse die Rohre im nachhinein vernickeln damit die Oberfläche nicht beschädigt wird. Unser lieber Cartman berichtete ja bereits von verchromten Rohren und das abplatzen der Oberfläche beim Biegen.



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ich lass auch mal n [X] Abo da! Geiles Projekt  Respekt!!!


Danke fürs Abo und herzlich Willkommen im Worklog. 


So Leute der Aquaero-Kühler ist verschlaucht.
Bilder dazu mache ich nachher (sofern ihr das wollt).


----------



## Erik Cartman (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verrohrung hat begonnen*

Ne lass stecken...Scherz
Also ich muss sagen mit abplatzendem Chrom hatte ich wirklich nur am Anfang Probleme. Das Rohr fühlt sich nicht mal mehr rau an. 
Kann an vielen Faktoren liegen, ich vermute mal, dass ich das erste Rohr gebogen hab, als es noch keine Zimmertemparatur hatte.
Alle anderen Sorgen (Knicke, unschöne Abdrücke der Zange etc.) kann man auch mit einem normalen Kupferrohr haben.


----------



## Ben™ (12. Januar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verschlauchung Aquaero-Kühler / DFM*

Heute gibt es einen Einblick hinter die Driveplate.
Die Frontplate habe ich derzeit demontiert damit ich besser arbeiten kann.


*Update!* 

Entschlossen habe ich mich für eine Verschlauchung am Aquaero-Kühler.
Die Kombi zwischen Verschlauchung und Verrohrung wird dann bestimmt sehr nice aussehen.
Sofern alles nach Plan verläuft bekomme ich am Dienstag die vernickelten Rohre wieder zurück, dann kann der Rest montiert werden. 



*unter den Schläuchen verlaufen die gesleevten Kabel der Lüfter*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*der Schlauch vom Aquaero-Kühler zum DFM läuft schräg nach oben*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hier die Gesammtansicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Verschlauchung Aquaero-Kühler / DFM*

Wenn du eine gute Biegemaschine und Gleidmittel zuhause hast dann ist ja gut.
Ich allerdings habe nur eine Zweihand-Rohrbiegezange zuhause.


----------



## Ben™ (25. Januar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*Hallo Community,*

die vernickelten Rohre sind zurück. Diese liegen schon eine ganze Weile hier, leider habe ich bisher keine Zeit gefunden. 
Heute werde ich diese aber einbauen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Sehen sehr sehr geil aus! Freue mich schon wenn diese drin sind


----------



## kohelet (25. Januar 2014)

Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## Marduk_Mayhem (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Hammer! Hab Deinen Threat schon lange als Abo. Bin echt immer gespannt was es Neues gibt.


----------



## Erik Cartman (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Einbauäään


----------



## flix (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*


----------



## zettiii (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Nabend Ben, lange her, dass ich hier reingeschaut habe.
Allerdings bin ich wie immer total von deiner Arbeit begeisert  Sieht echt sehr sehr gut aus! 
Also loooos, bau die Rohre ein!


----------



## cargo (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*



flix schrieb:


>



!!!!!


----------



## illousion (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*



cargo schrieb:


> !!!!!


 
+1


----------



## Ben™ (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*Moin Leute,

*es wird die Tage wieder voran gehen (ich hatte auf privater Ebene Probleme).
Gezeigt werden dann die ersten verbauten und vernickelten Kupferrohre. 


LB Ben


----------



## Fearofdeath (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

ui sieht gut aus... was h9r ich da? achjaaaaa... aboooooo


----------



## Ben™ (17. Februar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*Hey Hey! 

*Heute kommen endlich (mit extremer Verspätung) die ersten Bilder der montierten Rohre (vernickelt).
Ich finde es mehr als gelungen und werde dann die Tage weitere Rohre montieren. Mein Ziel ist nun alles hinter der Driveplate zu verohren. 



*Enjoy!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Steigleitung gefällt mir besonders gut!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (17. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir unglaublich gut 

Auch die Fotos sind wie immer klasse


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

wooooow  wenns fertig is, was willste für?
biete haus meines nachbars an, der is sowiso nur ne elende nervensäge xD


----------



## Kalmar (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

wow die Rohre sind mehr als gelungen. Und ja, die Steigleitung sieht super aus!


----------



## _crux_ (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Sehr schön! Schnell die anderen Rohre montieren  und Bilder Machen


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

jop... meeeehr bildeeeer ^^


----------



## illousion (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*


Darf man das anbeten? 
Ich gründe den Hardware-ismus


----------



## Ben™ (22. Februar 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*...weiter geht es mit dem Hardware-ismus* 

Alright Leute, weitere vernickelte Kupferrohre. In echt ist die Optik einfach nur der Hammer.
Diese Spiegelungen, traumhauft. 

 Sobald alles verrohrt ist probiere ich mal ein Video davon zu machen damit ihr es besser einschätzen könnt. 



*vernicktelte CU-Rohre* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*im verbauten Zustand* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt muss nur noch der Aquaero-Kühler verrohrt werden. 
Bis die Tage!


----------



## illousion (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*


Ich denke ich werde auf Ewigkeiten dieser neugegründeten Religion treu bleiben. 
Finde echt awesome, was du da zauberst


----------



## Offset (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

:sabberaufwisch: 
Wie kann man denn der Religion beitreten?


----------



## illousion (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Ich denke, wir sollten eine Gruppe machen


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Uh Ben, was baust du hier nur?!
Ich hatte immer wieder mal reingeschaut, aber heute Nachmittag nochmal von vorne bis hinten alles auf einen Rutsch.

Total schick alles und ich muss gestehen das ich doch ein bisschen neidisch bin.
Aber Neid muss man sich verdienen!

Weiter so. Vielleicht wirds ja auch ein MDPC 
Bisher gehoert er mMn da rein.

Bin mal auf das Endergebniss gespannt.


----------



## Oozy (22. Februar 2014)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds ja auch ein MDPC
> Bisher gehoert er mMn da rein.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Sieht sensationell gut aus.


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Es sieht so wunderschön aus 


Edit: 1000er Post hier im Thread


----------



## Drizztly (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Ich beschreib mal kurz deinen Mod mit dem was mir jedes Mal im Kopf schwirrt, wenn ich die Bilder deiner Updates sabbern betrachte: "this is f**king awesome!"


----------



## Jbfem (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Man Ben hast echt sehr gut hinbekommen!!!  Wirklich einer der schönsten und saubersten Tj die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Allerdings wann kommet denn mal die Hardware rein ? Fast 2 ,5 Jahre am Bauen und noch kein MB ? 

Egal mach weiter so!!!


----------



## illousion (2. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Das Lob von Jbfem kannste dir einrahmen, bei dem was er so zaubert 
Aber echt, klasse Mod 
Würde mich auch auf Bilder mit Hardware freuen, aber Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut (:


----------



## underground10 (4. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

In den letzten 3,5Std. erstmal alles durchgelesen  Abo! Sehr saubere Arbeit hast du da geleistet


----------



## Ben™ (12. März 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*HEY LEUTE!!!*

Danke euch allen. Es freut mich sehr das es euch so gut gefällt. 
Die letzten beiden Rohrstücke sind nun soweit fertig (damit ist hinter meiner Driveplate alles verrohrt).

Leider kann ich diese noch nicht einbauen da ich noch auf eine Bestelllung vom Käsekönig warte. 


*Nichtsdestotrotz...hier ein paar Bilder *(heute aus dem Garten) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## xCiRE007x (12. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Hoooi Lieber Hoschi, 

pass auf, dass dir die schicken Teile im Kies nicht zerkratzen. Wie gewohnt einfach wunderbar


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Epic... Epic... Epic... Epic... *inTrancebin*         Muss ich sonst noch was sagen??? Ach ja, genau:    

Echt schick, das alles  Hab ja auch schon lang keinen Kommi mehr da gelassen, aber nach den geilen Bildern wirds einfach Zeit! Top Arbeit, und ein gutes Unternehmen, das dir die Rohre vernickelt hat! Die sehen echt lupenrein aus 

Weiter so!


----------



## Khufu (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mal beim Anblick von "einfachen" Rohren sabbern würde, aber das passiert mir hier regelmäßig 

Einfach Traumhafte Arbeit die du hier hinlegst


----------



## affli (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Wie immer ne grosse freude hier reinzugucken mein lieber.. mach weiter so. top arbeit!!


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. März 2014)

Klingt fast so als ob der cheeseking was nicht lieferbar hat. Ich bin auch gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## Ben™ (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Klingt fast so als ob der cheeseking was  nicht lieferbar hat. Ich bin auch gespannt wies weitergeht



Ja verda(hm hm)t, mir fehlen die Multis. 
Lt. King Double Cheese sollen die morgen wieder lieferbar sein. 

Endlich ist auch das Paket von EK auf dem Weg. (Die hatten Lieferschwierigkeiten)
EK hat einen MB-Kühler und CPU-Kühler spendiert. THX ALOT!


----------



## Erik Cartman (13. März 2014)

Ich glaub ich hät noch n paar multis zu hause


----------



## hanssx2 (13. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hät noch n paar multis zu hause


 
Ich weiss auch nicht warum cheeseking keine multis mehr hat (bandit)
gestern sind 20 bei mir angekommen


----------



## Erik Cartman (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Gratz zur Main
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Casem...er-das-Board-Seitenteil-wird-gefraest-861898/
Verdient, wie immer


----------



## illousion (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*



Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Gratz zur Main
> Edel-Casemod Black Seven: Ein TJ07 wird perfektioniert - "Es sieht so wunderschön aus"
> Verdient, wie immer


 
Auch von mir gz, mehr als verdient 
Grade bei FB gesehen


----------



## Jbfem (23. März 2014)

Gratz verdient wie immer !


----------



## xCiRE007x (23. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Verdient  herzlichsten Glückwunsch Ben.


----------



## Ben™ (31. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*Danke Leute und danke an die PCGH-Redaktion!!!! *
Es freut mich immer wieder sehr wie groß das Interesse hier noch besteht.
Heute darf ich euch verkünden dass auf der Rückseite alles verrohrt ist.
Ich habe lange nach einer gescheiten Lösung gesucht und diese nun auch gefunden. 

Bilder kommen wie gewohnt die Tage. So long..


----------



## hanssx2 (31. März 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

ich habe schonmal das tuch zum sabber auffangen raus geholt und warte .......


----------



## Erik Cartman (31. März 2014)

Zur zeit spannt einen jeder hier auf die folter


----------



## Jbfem (31. März 2014)

Ja das können die "Rohr modder " gut


----------



## Cleriker (1. April 2014)

Ja ja... die Modding-jungs verbringen viel Zeit mit ihren Rohren... 

Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, das ist echt nur Spaß. 

Ich bin richtig gespannt auf die Bilder, hoffentlich kommen die schnell. 

btw.
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf den Abschluss des Projekts, aber irgendwie komisch zu wissen, dass dann hier Schluss ist.


----------



## Verminaard (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Bis er soweit ist, gibts doch wieder eine Aufruestorgie 

Ich wuerds begruessen!


----------



## oelkanne (1. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Ach du bist das  Cooles teil was du da erarbeitet hast...sehr sehr fein gemacht und umgesetzt...Ich bin mir immer noch nicht so sicher obs nicht wirklich bei mir auch noch Rohre werden denn der Aktuelle stand ist bei mir noch Teile sammeln und genaueres Überlegen zwecks Kabelführung.

Gefällt auf jedenfall


----------



## Ben™ (5. April 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

*Hallo Freunde der Nacht..* 
Endlich ist hinter meiner Laufwerksabdeckung (Driveplate) alles verrohrt. 
Ich bin mit der Lösung mehr als super zufrieden. 


*Hier die Bilder..*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Jbfem (5. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Klasse Arbeit Ben!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oozy (6. April 2014)

Sieht unglaublich toll aus.


----------



## Bias90 (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*


----------



## kau7z (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

Sehr sehr geil!

Sag mal, was benutzt du für Anschlüsse für die Rohre?
Das sind sicher keine Compression Fittings sondern die gleichen, die auch für Acrylrohre benutzt werden oder?

Wäre cool, wenn du den Link der Anschlüsse posten könntest, da ich ähnliches plane 

Weiter so!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. April 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Vernickelte Kupferrohre*

das sind bitspower multi-link fittings. die werden auch genauso für acrylrohre genutzt.


----------



## Jbfem (7. April 2014)

Das ist richtig  Die bekommt man bei caseking ca. 5€ das Stück und bitte mit 2 Gummi Dichtungen nehmen für cu Rohr !!!


----------



## Ben™ (18. Mai 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

*Hello liebe PCGH'ler,* 

heute gibt es ein großes Bilderupdate vom aktuellen Stand. Das Case ist nun soweit das die Hardware kommen kann. 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich an all diejenigen bedanken die mich bisher unterstützt haben. Echt klasse!!!! 


 *Es war nicht immer einfach.. Die Zeit war nicht immer da.. dennoch wird das Projekt immer und immer wieder vorangetrieben, ohne EUCH wäre das so nicht möglich gewesen.* 
*Vielen vielen DANK!!!!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine "black seven" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Verrohrung sitzt und sieht in "real" einfach gigantisch aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch ein Rücken kann entzücken. Besonders stolz bin ich auf den custom Laufwerksschacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pump it up! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



modifizierte "Shoggy Sandwiches" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wunderbar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verrohrung part I




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verrohrung part II




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verrohrung part III




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heck-Lüftis und top-AGB 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bullseye-AGB, S-Light und.. ACH IHR WISST SCHON!!!! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



black is beautiful 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

sabber,sabber .....  

Einfach nur geile deine Bilder, da hast du dir aber echt Mühe gegeben,

wann trifft aprox. dein Hardware ein?


Edith:

und vor allem was kommt den jetzt ins gute Stübchen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Sehr sehr sehr geil! Super geil! Ist ein absoluter Traum!!
Freue mich tierisch für dich!


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

ich hoffe doch, das rückwärtige seitenteil wird entsprechend bearbeitet, dass man die schönen rohre auch sieht 
das sieht einfach zu gut aus, um es nur "weil ich es weiss" zu modden, das sollte man schon zeigen


----------



## illousion (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Sieht einfach  aus.
Meinen Respekt.
Bin auch auf die Hardware gespannt


----------



## Erik Cartman (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Super schön bisher


----------



## HighEnd111 (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Stelle er mir einen Eimer her, ich mu... 



Ich muss mir diese Smiley-Posts abgewöhnen, aber hier kann ich nicht anders!!! Bin gespannt auf die Hardware... muss man ja echt aufpassen, dass einem nicht vor lauter Respekt der Mund offen bleibt und in dieser Position verkrampft ^^

Holy Moly, wieso kann man hier nur ein mal auf "Gefällt mir" drücken, verdammte Axt?!!!
@Redaktion: Bitte tut das einzig richtige und schmeißt das hier auf die Main!!!


----------



## Oozy (18. Mai 2014)

Wow, unglaublich schöne Arbeit. Riesen Kompliment an dich! 

Danke, dass du das Tagebuch überhaupt gestartet hast!


----------



## Contor (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

super sache sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## Jbfem (19. Mai 2014)

Ben , deine Präsentation ist wirklich klasse zu gesamten Mod!  An deiner stelle würde ich mir mal das Asus Black oder das Z97 evga anschauen. Hautsache BLACK!!! Dazu ein oder 2 Farbige Spielereien und dazu natürlich viel Chrom!!!  Ich selber würde mal schönes Grün probieren, was ein extrem guter Kontrast zu Chrom wäre anstatt das immer Rot, Blau gemodde.   Trotzdem absolut klasse Mod und vor allem wirklich High Level Modding!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

@Jbfem:
Der Vorschlag mit grün hört sich sehr gut an! Hat mMn nicht jeder sowas!


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Gold würde auch passen... Schwarze HW, goldene Kühler & Lüfter, schwarz-gold gesleevete Kabel. Und Beleuchtung in Weiß und/oder Amber.


----------



## Jbfem (19. Mai 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Gold würde auch passen... Schwarze HW, goldene Kühler & Lüfter, schwarz-gold gesleevete Kabel. Und Beleuchtung in Weiß und/oder Amber.



Naja Gold und Chrom passt nicht wirklich


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Wieso denn nicht? Schonmal nen Ring (oder anderen Schmuck) gesehen mit Gold & Silber bzw. Weißgold? Passt doch auch 

Und außerdem: Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht ^^ Monochrom (schwarz & vernickelte Rohre) würde auch passen


----------



## Ben™ (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

*Hallo Freunde,* 

also ich habe mich nun endgültig für ein Mainboard entschieden. Es soll das Asus Rampage IV Black Edition werden.
EK-Waterblocks wird mir die Kühler die ich für das Maximus VI Extreme bereits bekommen habe austauschen. Sehr gut!!!!

In Verbindung mit den Chrom-Rohren wird das Rampage IV Black Edition richtig fett aussehen. 
Der Innenraum ist weiß ausgeleuchtet [klick mich] Die Front leuchtet rot [klick mich]

Natürlich wird im Innenraum ein leichter Akzent mit Sleeves gesetzt.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Sehr geiles Board wirds werden! Beneide dich dafür!! Würde auch gerne eins haben, doch bei mir passt das nicht in mein Case. Dafür passt super das Z87X-OC von GB rein, weil es orange ist, wie der restliche Innenraum. Naja zu rück zu deinem System.
Da bei dir ja alles schwarz ist, will sich wohl das Black Edition darin verstecken, dass man es nicht mehr sieht 

Finde ich ja sehr geil von EK, dass die die Kühler umtauschen. Hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet.

Was für ne Farbe von Sleeve willst du denn nehmen? Chrome?  Ich würde ganz klassisch bei schwarz bleiben an deiner stelle.


----------



## Cleriker (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Nene, ich wüsste zwar auch noch nicht welche Farbe Sinn macht, aber wenn er Schwarz nimmt, wirkt das alles zu momochrom.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Und weiß würde mMn überhaupt nicht rein passen. Würde zwar en guten Kontrast geben aber harmonieren würde es nicht wirklich finde ich.

Sowas hier an Sleeves würde passen, würde ich sagen:
SHADE 19
TITANIUM GRAU MKII
TITANIUM GRAU
GRAU


----------



## Jbfem (20. Mai 2014)

Shade 19 oder mk2 !!!

Das Board ist klasse ( schon verbaut beim Kumpel mit 2 680er ).

Allerdings finde ich persönlich das weiß nicht perfekt ist 

Wenn du die Front rot hast dann nimm wirklich blood red Wasser von Mayhems ! Im AGB ein Traum !!!


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

ich finde die weisse beleuchtung passt. sollte aber auch nicht mehr sein, als nur die beleuchtung.


----------



## Jbfem (20. Mai 2014)

Das hat noch keiner würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen  allerdings recht selten da hast du schon recht !

Diese Combo kommt langsam in Trend in DIV . Foren somit sollte sich Ben beeilen


----------



## Jbfem (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Hier mal eine kleine Inspiration Ben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S Es sind nicht meine Bilder !!!!


----------



## hanssx2 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

bei dem kann man sich auch inspirieren lassen wie non plus ultra mdpcx sleeving geht
PsychoSleeve - Gallery


----------



## Jbfem (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> bei dem kann man sich auch inspirieren lassen wie non plus ultra mdpcx sleeving geht
> PsychoSleeve - Gallery




Das stimmt, vor allem beim Preis !


----------



## hanssx2 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*



Jbfem schrieb:


> Das stimmt, vor allem beim Preis !


 
ja der Hobbyschusterer will es bezahlt haben 
200$ fuer ein 24 pin und 8 pin


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*



hanssx2 schrieb:


> ja der Hobbyschusterer will es bezahlt haben
> 200$ fuer ein 24 pin und 8 pin


 
Ist doch Portokasse xD


----------



## Ben™ (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Das mit den Grautönen finde ich gut und auch passend. 
@Liquid-Chilling: Kannst du mal ein Bild von den vier Grauntönen nebeneinander posten?

Mal so nebenbei: Ich habe noch ein paar Bitspower-Anschlüsse abzugeben.
*Bitspower Verkaufsthread*


----------



## FeuerToifel (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

vielleicht helfen ja die bilder aus dem shop:

http://de.mdpc-x.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/shade19-small-comparison.jpg
http://de.mdpc-x.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/titanium-grey-small-mkii.jpg

und wenn du ganz lieb fragst, macht nils dir vielleicht ja auch bilder mit den gewünschten farben in der gewünschten kombi


----------



## Ben™ (26. Mai 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven -  Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Mainboard ist da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CL4P-TP (26. Mai 2014)

*ganzliebguck*

Packst du es bitte auf und machst mehr Fotos.


----------



## -sori- (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Welches System kommt mittlerweile zum Einsatz? S. 2011 war wohl etwas...
Im Herbst kommt Haswell-E raus...


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Steh ich im Wald???
Ich kann mich erinnern, als ich dir dieses Board aus Ästhetikgründen für dein Kunstwerk empfohlen habe. Da meintest du noch "ne, sockel 2011 brauch ich nicht" oder so ähnlich.
Und jetzt bringst du diese Knallernachricht? Oder hatte ich n Schlaganfall und hab 20 Seiten TB nicht mitgekriegt?
Auf alle Fälle fettes Like dafür. Da muss jetzt aber auch der neue Kombikühler von EK drauf


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

@Erik: 20 Seiten sinds nicht, auf einer der letzten Seiten hat er das Board erwähnt.

Schon ein Schmuckstück, aber ohne Bilder werden wir hier verhungern ^^


----------



## Ben™ (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Bilder vom Mainboard kommen natürlich noch. 
Cartman hat recht.. Ich wollte zuerst ein anderes MB.

Das Rampage IV Black Edition ist aber einfach nur geil und daher habe ich es nun hier.
Dieser Kühler wird dann zum Einsatz kommen: EK-FB ASUS R4BE Monoblock - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Der Monoblock kommt verdammt geil auf dem Board!
Ich bin zwar eher so der Typ Nickel+Plexi aber da würde ich drauf verzichten bei diesem Board.
*Einabsolutesneidischscheinblick in meinem Gesicht *


----------



## cargo (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Tschüß Plexi Heatkiller


----------



## Erik Cartman (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Bilder vom Mainboard kommen natürlich noch.
> Cartman hat recht.. Ich wollte zuerst ein anderes MB.
> 
> Das Rampage IV Black Edition ist aber einfach nur geil und daher habe ich es nun hier.
> Dieser Kühler wird dann zum Einsatz kommen: EK-FB ASUS R4BE Monoblock - Acetal+Nickel


 
Alles andere hät mich auch gewundert
Sogar n guter Kumpel hat sehnlichst auf den Block gewartet. Da wird wohl demnächst auch ne Wakü einziehen


----------



## Jbfem (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Richtige Entscheidung mein Freund!!!


----------



## Ben™ (30. Mai 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Heute gibt es ein paar Bilder vom *Rampage IV Black Edition*. 
Es werden noch mehr kommen also stay tuned!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## underground10 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Geile Bilder wie immer , top!


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

das ganz helle hat er nicht mehr, oder? passt meiner meinung nach sowieso nicht so gut.


----------



## chrissy.chaos (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Nice, echt coole Pics!


----------



## Ben™ (1. Juni 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

*Über 250.000 Hits* 



Wie angekündigt kommen nun weitere Bilder vom *Rampage IV Black Edition* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HighEnd111 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Stimme illousion zu, auch wenn ich lieber noch was dazu schreiben würde... sowas hat mir ne gelbe Karte eingebracht (die heute Abend um 21:42 Uhr abläuft )

Edit: So schnell kanns gehen... Post gelöscht und (vermutlich) gelbe Karte erteilt. Schade dass er es nich rechtzeitig gelesen hat.


----------



## Erik Cartman (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

Hast du es schonmal im Betrieb gesehen?
Angeblich pulsiert das ROG Logo in rot


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

du willst doch nur, dass er es einbaut


----------



## Dyfcom (2. Juni 2014)

Erik Cartman schrieb:


> Hast du es schonmal im Betrieb gesehen?
> Angeblich pulsiert das ROG Logo in rot



Bei meinem VI Gene kann man den Leuchtkram im BIOS ausstellen. Kann mir vorstellen das es bei dem auch geht. Wenn nicht, wäre echt schade


----------



## illousion (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Stimme illousion zu, auch wenn ich lieber noch was dazu schreiben würde... sowas hat mir ne gelbe Karte eingebracht (die heute Abend um 21:42 Uhr abläuft )
> 
> Edit: So schnell kanns gehen... Post gelöscht und (vermutlich) gelbe Karte erteilt. Schade dass er es nich rechtzeitig gelesen hat.


 
Hm, naja, man lernt nie aus.. Verstehen die Mods denn nciht, dass ein Smiley manchmal mehr als 1000 Worte sagt? :/
Vorallem verstehe ich nicht, warum sie die Smileys im endeffekt als ein Zeichen impplementieren, sodass das gar nicht möglich ist..
Machmal frage ich mich was die Leute so im Kopf haben, die so etwas programmieren 

Um ne gelbe Karte scheine ich drum herum gekommen zu sein, aber danke (:

Back @ Topic: ich wills auch unbedingt eingebaut sehen!!

Und PS:


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*



Liquid-Chilling schrieb:


> Kannste bei allen ROG-Boards abstellen, zumindest bei denen die ich in den Fingern hatte.
> Entfällt glaube ich eh, wenn auf Wakü umgebaut wird.


 
wäre auch blöde, wenn man es nicht abstellen kann. wenn man den stecker abzieht, weil das ding mit dem ümbau auf wakü verschwindet. würde ohne abschalten das board weiterhin versuchen das teil anzusteuern. unnötiger ressourcenverbrauch


----------



## Jbfem (5. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habe was im Netz gefunden als Inspiration  

  Ps. Man kann das Rot abstellen und eine andere LED (RGB zb.) da hinter kleben um andere Farben  zu erstellen   Das gleiche machen wir bei einem anderen Projekt


----------



## Pixekgod (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition*

ja man kann im bios beim Black Edition den leucht kram aus stellen


----------



## Ben™ (16. Juni 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven -  Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Freunde* (ich grüße euch aus Dubai )


ich besuche derzeit meinen Vater der hier in Dubai arbeitet.
Bevor ich geflogen bin konnte ich noch ein kleines Update vorbereiten. 

Zum ersten Mal wird die Black Seven mit einem verbauten Motherboard gezeigt.
Das Rampage IV Black Edition sieht so wunderschön aus und harmoniert meiner Meinung nach super mit dem Case selbst.



*Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailaufnahmen Rampage IV Black Edition




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

als hätte asus das board nur für dich und dein projekt gefertigt!


----------



## Offset (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Es war die richtige Entscheidung dieses Board zu nehmen. Passt wie Ar*** auf Eimer 

Viel Spaß noch in Dubai!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Ich finde da keine Worte so geil sieht das aus


----------



## illousion (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Ich will auch ach Dubai 

Und das Board sieht echt super in dem Case aus  
Schwärzt du noch was von dem Roten Bauteilen oder lässt du die unangetastet? o:


----------



## Oozy (16. Juni 2014)

Sieht richtig schön aus. Passt farblich sicher perfekt.

Womit fotografierst du genau?

Geniesse es auch etwas für uns in Dubai!


----------



## Addi (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Sehr geil, bis auf den komischen Chipsatzkühler...Kann garnicht sagen was ich an dem hässlich finde


----------



## Kalmar (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Wow super Harmonie - sieht echt aus, wie nur für dich entworfen.


----------



## affli (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

sieht top aus mein guter..!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Jetzt noch 

EK introduces ASUS® Rampage IV Black Edition AIO water cooling solution | EKWB

auf das Board dann wird es schick


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

wenn ich das richtig im kopf habe, ist der auch geplant.


----------



## illousion (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

 Was ein Kühler u.u


----------



## Offset (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

  Den kann ich mir schon richtig im Build vorstellen. Was mir aber fehlen würde, wäre das I/O Cover.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Das I/O Cover ist per Heatpipe verbunden mit dem Moseft´s. 
Man kann die Heatpipe umständlich aus dem Cover entfernen so das man es trotz dem Wasserkühler mit dem I/O Abdeckung verwenden kann. 
Das kostet aber die Garantie vom Board.

Zu dem Wasserkühler, die Leistung ist sehr gut, denn man sollte solch ein Board genauso wie der Vorgänger immer inklusive Mosfet´s kühlen.
Die werden bei hohem OC verdammt warm, den Chipsatz zu kühlen ist aber reine Spielerei der wird nicht sehr warm das nur für die "Optik".
Man bekommt bessere OC Ergebnisse wenn man die Moseft´s mit Wasser anstatt Luft kühlt,
denn die Temperatur Protection des Boards schaltet nicht so früh ab, daher kann man weiter übertakten.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

das i/o-cover kann man sich auch selber neumachen, dann muss man den originalkühler nicht zerlegen. 

das einzge, was mich an dem komplettkühler stört, ist dass der nicht durchgehend die gleiche höhe hat, aber das geht halt nicht anders, die cpu's sind halt zu dick


----------



## Ben™ (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

EK hat den Vogel abgeschossen und ist somit aus dem Rennen. 
Derzeit interessiere ich mich für diesen Kühler: HEATKILLER® MB-X VRM ASUS RAMPAGE IV Black Edition (made in Germany) 

Da ich noch einen modifizierten Heatkiller 3.0 hier habe passt das wunderbar. Dieser soll dann noch einmal ein wenig überarbeitet werden..


----------



## Erik Cartman (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Verzage nicht!
Bitspower wird wohl auch bald nen Full Block für s Black Edition rausbringen.
Ich glaub die schwarze Variante sagt dir eher zu, oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Geleaked auf der Bitspower International Fanpage)

Ach ja btw., was ist mit EK schiefgelaufen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Der schwarze EK Block sie bei weitem besser aus als der hier gezeigte Bispowerblock.


----------



## FeuerToifel (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

der von bitspower hat was, müsste nur komplett schwarz sein. durchsichtiger plexikram passt einfach nicht auf das r4be


----------



## Ben™ (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Einen schönen guten Morgen an die PCGH-Community,

ich bin seit gestern Nacht wieder zurück aus Dubai. 30 Tage Dubai, der Knaller. 
Aus Dubai habe ich eine CPU mitgebracht. Mehr dazu soon.


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Sabber


----------



## illousion (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Black Seven meets Rampage IV Black Edition*

Da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an, bin echt neidisch, eine CPU.. 
Ne Scherz, Dubai muss echt schön sein


----------



## Ben™ (5. Juli 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

*Intel i7-4960X* 
Das Rampage IV Black Edition ist nun mit einer CPU ausgestattet.

Als nächstes soll das Rampage auf WaKü umgerüstet werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

geil geil geil :drool: 

darf man wissen was die CPU dich jetzt in Dubai gekostet hat. Sind dort die Hwpreise guenstiger als hier?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Sehr geil! Ich bin neidisch.


----------



## Erik Cartman (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Och menno. Sowas geiles will ick auch haben


----------



## Offset (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Erst nichtmal Sockel 2011 wollen und dann sowas


----------



## XE85 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Nette CPU, in ein paar Wochen bekommt man für den Preis allerdings 8 Kerne.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Jo da hast wohl recht


----------



## Ben™ (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Die Ersparnis waren ungefähr um die 250 Euro.
In Dubai entfällt die Steuer und die HW-Preise sind ein bisschen niedriger. 

Jetzt bin ich noch am Überlegen welcher MB-Kühler es denn werden soll. Entweder der Heatkiller von Watercool oder eben doch den Monoblock von EK?


----------



## hanssx2 (6. Juli 2014)

Monobloxk+ gescheite RAM Kühler 
 Sieht Top aus


----------



## PSP-Hacker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Sehr geile CPU! Da kann ich dich nur beneiden!
Ich würde den Monoblock von EK nehmen einfach weil er viel geiler aussieht.
Aber du musst das entscheiden


----------



## xCiRE007x (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Ich würde auch EK nehmen, dazu für den RAM einen schönen Monarch und schon bist du versorgt


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Ich würde den HK nehmen. Mir gefällt optisch zwar auch der EK etwas besser, diese abgeschrägte passivlösung aber nicht. Das macht der HK besser.


----------



## Ben™ (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Danke für eure Eindrücke. Zur Auswahl steht nun der:
EK Monoblock oder das EK KIT

Einer von beiden soll es werden. Was meint Ihr???


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

hm... schwierige entscheidung. mir persönlich sagt das kit eher zu. und dazu dann dieser kühler für die cpu sowie diesen hier für den ram, sofern der auch eingebunden werden soll.
wenn der ram nicht eingebunden wird, könnte der monoblock sogar besser aussehen.


----------



## illousion (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Also mir gefällt vom aussehen klar der monoblock, wobei die Frage ist, wie gut der das MB kühlt o:


----------



## TimNik981 (7. Juli 2014)

Also ich finde ganz klar den Monoblock besser, weil man sich dadurch die Verschlauchung zwischen den einzelnen Blöcken spart, und alles deutlich aufgeräumter und cleaner wirkt.


----------



## Drizztly (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*



FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hm... schwierige entscheidung. mir persönlich sagt das kit eher zu. und dazu dann dieser kühler für die cpu sowie diesen hier für den ram, sofern der auch eingebunden werden soll.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Acetal-Blocks von EK sehen klasse aus und geben dem RIVBE einen "stealth"-igen Look, der meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu deinem Black Seven passt!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Monoblock im CSQ Design schwarz

EK introduces ASUS® Rampage IV Black Edition AIO water cooling solution | EKWB

Hätte ich die Möglichkeit vor einem Jahr bei meinem Rampage IV Extreme gehabt, ich hatte ganz klar einen Monoblock drauf gesetzt.


----------



## Ben™ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Die Entscheidung ist getroffen und EK wird die Tage versenden.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. Juli 2014)

Und du verrätst es uns natürlich erst, wenn das paket angekommen ist


----------



## Ben™ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Das EK-Kit wird kommen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Hmm schade  dann dreh den Supremacy aber um 180°C, dann hast nochmal 1-2°C weniger CPU Temps.

http://www.xtremerigs.net/2012/11/09/2012-cpu-water-block-roundup/


----------



## Ben™ (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Rampage IV Black Edition meets i7-4960X*

Die Entscheidung ist mir nicht einfach gefallen. 
Ich finde jedoch auch das beim Monoblock die ganze Verrohrung entfällt was mich persönlich dazu bewegt hat das Kit zu nehmen.


----------



## Ben™ (16. Juli 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Hallo liebe Mitleser,

heute sind endlich die Water Blocks für Mainboard und CPU angekommen.
*An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein Dankeschön an den Lep von EKWB für das Entgegenkommen.* 

Ich bin sehr froh das ich mich nicht für den Monoblock entschieden habe. Allein schon der Optik der einzelnden Kühler wegen.. 
Anyway.. Die Kühler sind da.. Die Kühler sind super.. Die Kühler werden morgen montiert.. 


Bilder zum Umbau des Mainboards wird es dann natürlich hier geben - davor aber erst einmal die Kühler selbst.



*EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EK-Supremacy* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## underground10 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Wie machst du eigentlich so geile Fotos ?


----------



## Drizztly (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Heilige Sch**ße sehen die geil aus!  Da freu ich mich ja schon richtig die montiert zu sehen!  bitte bitte ganz viele Bilder machen!


----------



## illousion (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Sieht echt top aus... Da habe ich gleich wieder Lust an meinem Projekt mal was vernünftiges zustande zu bringen xD


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*



Mehr Bilder bitte  Btw: Fotografieren hast du echt drauf!


----------



## Ben™ (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Danke!!!! Ich fotografiere mit einer EOS 600D - 18-55mm. 
Na, dann werde ich mich jetzt mal an den Umbau wagen..


----------



## illousion (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - EKWB-Kühler sind da (EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy)*

Viel erfolg 

Und Bilder nicht vergessen


----------



## Ben™ (19. Juli 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

*Nabend Community..* 

Das Asus Rampage IV Black Edition ist nun auf WaKü umgerüstet.
Leider gibt es keine Bilder von dem Umbau selbst. Der Umbau ging jedoch leicht von Hand. 

Für mich persönlich war es die richte Entscheidung das EK-Kit zu nehmen, einfach klasse..



*Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Nice 
Haben will


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Jetzt noch den Supremancy drehen damit noch weniger Temps hast  
Wie schwer war die Headpipe aus der I/O Abdenkung zu bekommen ?


----------



## underground10 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Seehr geil ich bestell mir glaube ich auch mal die 600d


----------



## Jbfem (19. Juli 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Supremancy drehen damit noch weniger Temps hast  Wie schwer war die Headpipe aus der I/O Abdenkung zu bekommen ?



Das will ich auch wissen da ich Stunden an einer Lösung gesucht habe , ohne das Rohr zu zerschneiden und das die Garantie weg ist   !

Das kupferrohr ist ja mit einer Art Heißkleber fest gemacht, doch weder Hitze noch Chemie hat es weich gemacht


----------



## TheEpicHorst (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

RESPEKT

Das ist das schönste, was ich jemals gesehen habe 

LG


----------



## illousion (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Gz zur Main und zum FB - Post 
Hast es mal wieder mehr als verdient


----------



## watercooled (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Leck mich am..ääh ja 

Habe das TB seit Anfang bis etwa ende 2012 verfolgt und bin erstaunt das der Haufen ja immernoch in Arbeit ist 

Ben: Ganz großes Lob an dich. Das hier ist wirklich mit abstand das am besten geführte Tagebuch eines Rechners allerzeiten. Wirklich.
Sowohl aus Sicht des Tagebuchs als auch in Sachen Qualität der Arbeit. Echt saubere Arbeit.

Wollen wir hoffen das es dieses Jahr noch was wird


----------



## criss vaughn (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Sehr geil, nice & clean, dazu absolut edle WaKü - Respekt


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Glückwunsch zur erneuten Mainpage! Hast es verdient.

Ich bin wirklich schon gespannt, wie es mit verrohrung aussehen wird! 

Ben,
wann denkst du, wirst du dazu kommen?

btw:
Für mich auch eindeutig die bessere Wahl, im Vergleich zum Monoblock. DAfür gibts erstmal den hier:


----------



## Jbfem (21. Juli 2014)

Top und wieder Graz zur Main !!!


----------



## HighEnd111 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Schließe mich den Vorpostern an: Sieht  aus und hat es verdient, auf der Main zu sein!


----------



## Erik Cartman (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Hm also eigentlich könnten die Jungz von PCGH deinem TB einen eigenen Menüpunkt im Forum zuweisen
Respekt wie immer


----------



## Rodian (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Gz zur Main


----------



## Viner-Cent (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Arrrggghhh, wieso hab ich das erst jetzt gefunden, jetzt muss ich mich durch 100 Seiten posts wühlen, und es ist sooooo geil, Glückwunsch zur Main und [X]ABO

 engineering porn 

Hab jetzt beschlossen mir noch was für Morgen aufzuheben, du hasts echt drauf, richtig, richtig geil!!! Gut zu wissen, dass hier ein paar Bayern aufm Forum sind


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*



Viner-Cent schrieb:


> Arrrggghhh, wieso hab ich das erst jetzt gefunden, jetzt muss ich mich durch 100 Seiten posts wühlen, und es ist sooooo geil, Glückwunsch zur Main und [X]ABO
> 
> engineering porn
> 
> Hab jetzt beschlossen mir noch was für Morgen aufzuheben, du hasts echt drauf, richtig, richtig geil!!! Gut zu wissen, dass hier ein paar Bayern aufm Forum sind


 
Lol, bist mal wieder durcheinander ^^ Ich liebe dies Art von Mensch


----------



## MKDZN (24. Juli 2014)

Gut zu wissen, dass hier ein paar Bayern aufm Forum sind [/QUOTE]


Seit wann liegt Freiburg im Bayern?


----------



## FeuerToifel (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

ganz einfach, alles südlich der elbe ist bayern


----------



## Ben™ (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

* Vielen vielen Dank für neun mal Main!!!!*

* Ein großes Dankeschön wie immer an alle diejenigen die mich bisher unterstüzt haben und natürlich auch ein rießen Dankeschön an die PCGH-Redaktion.* 
Leute, ihr motiviert mich immer wieder an diesem Projekt weiter zu machen. Ich liebe das PCGH-Forum. 
Durch großen Zeitmangel zieht sich das Projekt in die Länge. Jedoch bin ich immer wieder froh ein Stück weiter zu kommen.
Es ist schön das so viele treue Begleiter immer noch hier mit an Bord sind. Echt Klasse!!!!

Ich habe euch heute auf die schnelle zwei weitere Bilder von der Black Seven gemacht.
Damit Ihr schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack bekommt in welche Richtung das geht.


*enjoy it..!!!!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Jetzt noch den Supremancy drehen damit noch weniger Temps hast
> Wie schwer war die Headpipe aus der I/O Abdenkung zu bekommen ?





Jbfem schrieb:


> Das will ich auch wissen da ich Stunden an einer Lösung gesucht habe , ohne das Rohr zu zerschneiden und das die Garantie weg ist   !
> 
> Das kupferrohr ist ja mit einer Art Heißkleber fest gemacht, doch weder Hitze noch Chemie hat es weich gemacht



...also der Supremacy wird nicht gedreht. Die Optik steht mir im Vordergrund und daher sind mir die 1-2 Grad Unterschied recht egal. 
Ach ja, die Headpipe, das Kupferrohr hatte den Eingriff nicht überlebt. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...Ben,
> wann denkst du, wirst du dazu kommen?



Das wird sich noch ein bisschen gedulden müssen da ich noch nicht alle Komponenten da habe.. 
Dafür wird aber die Tage ein wenig Sleeving kommen. ​


----------



## Oozy (24. Juli 2014)

Wieder einmal sehr schöne Fotos. 

Dein Worklog ist absolut einmalig. Obwohl das schon oft erwähnt wurde, kann man es nicht genug sagen.


----------



## Viner-Cent (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Sehr, sehr geil, super Geil  

Ich glänze hier mal wieder mit meinen Geographie Kentnissen


----------



## Noxxphox (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Nice  *sabber*
Ich bebeude dich^^
Mache aber ende des jahres zum glück mein eigenes projekt^^ wenn ich dran denk fotos zu machn, weil ich malch alles an einem tag, teile das berichtn mit genauen beschreibungen aber auf nehrere auf xD


----------



## illousion (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Die mains sinid sowas von verdient, wunderschöne Bilder 
Bald gehts in die 2 stelligen


----------



## Jbfem (25. Juli 2014)

Ben wo wohnst du eigentlich ? Ich komme aus 41066 und hätte eine Idee .  Interesse bei Fertigstellung eine Foto Session zu machen ?  Black Seven vs. Copperhead 2.0 ?

Das PCGH Main Battle. Einen geileren Vergleich als Nickel / Kupfer Black gibt es doch nicht 

Vielleicht hat ja die PCGH Redaktion Lust uns einzuladen und die Session in einer Ausgabe zu veröffentlichen ????


----------



## -sori- (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Laut Profil wohnt er in Freiburg, was ca. 4h und 30 min Fahrzeit ausmachen würde.


----------



## Jbfem (25. Juli 2014)

Freiburg kenne ich ! War in Hinterzarten 6 Wochen auf Montage und sind am Weekend dort hingefahren . Aber nix 4,5 std!  Bei 120 km/h durchschnitt brauchst du fast 6-9 Stunden von mir aus ;(


----------



## illousion (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Also ich finde die Idee top, vorallem die Leser würden sich über so etwas glaube ich freuen und die PCGH würde dass erste mal seitdem die Dubiosen Werbungen auf der letzten Seite entfernt wurden wieder für die Ipsation missbraucht werden  

Und gz zum halben Tausender Sori


----------



## -sori- (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen 

Danke, illousion!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Warum finde ich sowas episches erst jetzt? 

Schwarz in schwarz sieht einfach nur hammer aus!

Btw, wieso ist Silverstone (mittlerweile) nicht auf die Idee gekommen ein schwarz gepulvertes TJ07 zu verkaufen (evtl. mit nem 120er hinten drin)? Geschäftsidee des Jahrzehnts, mMn. [x] Abo.


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Hey Ben, du bist nochmal auf der Main


----------



## illousion (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Und da ham wir Nummer 10, wenn das so weiter geht ist der Mod bald erwachsen


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Glückwunsch zur Zweistelligen


----------



## Ben™ (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Dankeschön an die PCGH-Redaktion für die *erneute Veröffentlichung des letzten Main Eintrages!!!* 

*Frage:* Wie geht es nun weiter? 
*Antwort:* Ich habe heute mit dem ATX-Stecker angefangen..
*Frage: *Was wird gemacht?
*Antwort:* Original Litzen entfernen und gegen neue (in perfekter Länge) austauschen + Sleeving (shrinkles).
Leider ist mir der Sleeve ausgegangen und ich muss nachordern. Bilder wird es dann geben sobald der ATX-Strang fertig ist. Stay tuned!!!! 



Jbfem schrieb:


> Ben wo wohnst du eigentlich ? Ich komme aus 41066 und hätte eine Idee .  Interesse bei Fertigstellung eine Foto Session zu machen ?  Black Seven vs. Copperhead 2.0 ?
> 
> Das PCGH Main Battle. Einen geileren Vergleich als Nickel / Kupfer Black gibt es doch nicht
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja die PCGH Redaktion Lust uns einzuladen und die Session in einer Ausgabe zu veröffentlichen ????


*Antwort:*  Hört sich schon gut an. Jedoch wäre es sehr weit zu fahren. 
Ich bin (wie es im Profil steht) aus dem schönen kleinen Freiburg.


----------



## Erik Cartman (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Ach PCGH spendiert dir doch sicher die Reise, NICHT WAHR
Kommt schon, ihr wollt es doch auch


----------



## Planetic (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*



> Kommt schon, ihr wollt es doch auch


Also ich fänds auch super. Und wenns wirklich auf die Startseite von PCGH kommt verdienen sie ja auch Kohle dran.
Da könnten sie die fahrt schon spendieren


----------



## Ben™ (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

*Hallo PCGH-Freunde,*
ich habe einfach mal eine kleine Pause gebraucht und das Projekt auf Eis gestellt. 

Sobald nächste Woche meine zwei Bestellungen eingetroffen sind gehts dann wieder weiter.
Thema: Sleeving  also ich werde eigene Kabel ziehen mit perfekter Länge, Crimpen, Sleeven und dann natürlich Kabelmanagment.


----------



## HighEnd111 (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Mach die Kabel aber bloß nicht zu kurz  Lieber etwas Nachklemmbarkeit mit einplanen, falls was schief geht... Freue mich auf viele viele Bilder


----------



## Erik Cartman (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Und ich erst


----------



## Cleriker (16. August 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Aussagen wie: "mit perfekter Länge", sind echt gewagt. Bei dir allerdings hege ich keine Zweifel. 
Auf das Ergebnis bin ich aber trotzdem sehr gespannt.


----------



## mo_ritzl (24. August 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Klasse Projekt kenne es ausm luxx, dein Blick für das kleinste Detail ist schon sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Ben™ (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

MDPC-X ist down und ich habe keine Crimpkotankte mehr für den ATX-Stecker. 
Hat zufällig jemand hier welche über?

Noch eine weitere Frage: Welcher RAM soll ich den am besten auf das Rampage IV Black Ed. packen?
Am besten wäre volle Auslastung.


----------



## Morpheus19 (4. September 2014)

Welche Kontakte brauchst du genau und wieviel brauchst du?

Was den RAM angeht schau in die Liste am besten rein. Ich habe sehr große Probleme gehabt mit dem corsair Speicher der im 4 extreme lief aber im Black nur Probleme machte. Ich habe gerade selber die kingston drin, sind zwar halb hoch aber mit den wakü von xspc sieht man das nicht mehr 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## hanssx2 (4. September 2014)

Gskill Tridents 2400er  sind bombe 
Sind recht hoch aber der Kamm ist abnehmbar 
Gibt es in allen gewünschten Größen und Preis/Leistung ist Top


----------



## Viner-Cent (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Kriegst du auch hier bei E22 im lieben Engelland, ist ja Teil der EU, also keine Zollprobleme und Versand ist auch nicht soo teuer


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*



Ben™ schrieb:


> MDPC-X ist down und ich habe keine Crimpkotankte mehr für den ATX-Stecker.
> Hat zufällig jemand hier welche über?
> 
> Noch eine weitere Frage: Welcher RAM soll ich den am besten auf das Rampage IV Black Ed. packen?
> Am besten wäre volle Auslastung.



Volle Auslastung ist gar nicht gut, weil du viel mehr extra Spannung brauchst um es stabil laufen zu lassen maximal 4 Riegel.
Dann passen die Spannungen und vor allem die Latenzen funktionieren was bei Vollbestückung ein graus ist hinzubekommen !
Es ist sehr schwer das hinzubekommen ! Nimm entweder 16GB oder 32GB RAM.

Die 32GB hier sind die besten was bekommen kannst Dualranked und Samsung IC´s drunter, extra geschaut !
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10Q-32GTX)

Oder 16GB ebenso dualranked und Samsung IC`s drunter.
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL9-11-11-31 (F3-2400C9Q-16GTXD)

Wie gesagt keine Vollbestückung ! Gibt damit viel zu viel Probleme das sauber zum laufen zu bekommen !


----------



## flix (4. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Kann ich so bestätigen...
Habe 2 kits 4x4 Corsair Platinum, Plug&Play ist auf jedenfall nicht
Sehen dafür aber geil aus


----------



## Cryonics (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Ben, Chapeau! 

Ein wirklich schöner Casemod hast du hier, du machst mich echt neidisch . Hammer Hardware, hammer Bilder, weiter so !

Lg


----------



## c-3 (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Respekt! Cooler Mod!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Wen meint ihr beide jetzt, flix oder mich ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. September 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Vermutlich meinen sie Ben


----------



## Cryonics (10. September 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Vermutlich meinen sie Ben



Also ich meinte Ben


----------



## Ben™ (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Hi Leute,

es kann weiter gehen! Ich habe wieder Crimpkontakte. 
Hier gibt es die Original Molex Crimpkontakte. Es sind genau die gleichen wie bei MDPC.

Update kommt soon!


----------



## Ben™ (9. November 2014)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Hallo Freunde, zu lange ist der letzte Post schon wieder her.
Das liegt daran das ich im Moment einfach viel zu viel um die Ohren habe und ich schlicht und ergreifend zu nichts mehr komme. 

Nächste Woche habe ich ein paar Tage frei und dann möchte ich endlich die Kiste gesleevt haben. 
Ein Kabelstrang habe ich schon erledigt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xCiRE007x (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*

Echt sauber gesleeved. Schaut echt Hammer aus


----------



## illousion (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Asus Rampage IV Black Edition meets EK-FB KIT ASUS R4BE + EK-Supremacy*



xCiRE007x schrieb:


> Echt sauber gesleeved. Schaut echt Hammer aus


 
Kann mich dem nur anschließen, Shrinkless sieht hammer aus


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Nimm dir die zeit die du brauchst! 

Klasse Bild und sehr schön gesleevt!


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

[X] Abo

Top Bilder, Top Arbeit. 
Mehr ist nicht zu sagen


----------



## XyZaaH (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Hab gerade den WorkLog gesehen, super Arbeit bis jetzt  hast definitiv mein Abo. 
Was ich dich fragen wollte ist wie viel du für die Pulverbeschichtung deines Case Innenraums gezahlt hast


----------



## Noxxphox (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Saubere arbeit, wie immer


----------



## Preisi (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Was ich dich fragen wollte ist wie viel du für die Pulverbeschichtung deines Case Innenraums gezahlt hast


DAS würde mich auch interessieren  Hab demnächst nämlich auch was zum Pulverbeschichten (in giftgrün und in schwarz)


----------



## Rulbatz (10. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, aber irgendwas stört mich bei der Unschärfe.  Wurde die nachträglich verstärkt?


----------



## Hackintoshi (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



Rulbatz schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit, aber irgendwas stört mich bei der Unschärfe.  Wurde die nachträglich verstärkt?


 
Sehe ich auch so. Offensichtlich ein ovaler unschärfe-effekt.


----------



## Ben™ (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Erst einmal danke für die lobenden Worte. 
Die Frage ob das Bild in der Unschärfe nachbearbeitet wurde kann ich mit einem klaren NEIN beantworten.
Das Bild wurde mit einer Canon EOS 600D + Canon ES-S 60er Makro geschossen. 

So nun zum Thema: Mir ist der schwarze Sleeve ausgegangen und bei MDPC geht nichts mehr. Wie es aussieht wird ein bekannter User mir aushelfen können.
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Ich drücke dir alle Daumen, die ich hier finden kann. Wäre doch blöde, wenn es nun wegen Nils seiner (wohlverdienten!) Pause auch bei dir nicht weiter gehen kann.


----------



## hanssx2 (17. November 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir alle Daumen, die ich hier finden kann. Wäre doch blöde, wenn es nun wegen Nils seiner (wohlverdienten!) Pause auch bei dir nicht weiter gehen kann.



Diese ist aber schon echt lange 
Bin froh dass ich viel bei ihm geordert habe  
So habe ich noch keine Knappheit nur eine gute crimpzange fehlt noch -,-


----------



## Rulbatz (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Habe echt lange vor dem Bild gesessen und dachte irgendwas stimmt mit den Ebenen und Entfernungen nicht. So kann man sich täuschen. Dann drücke auch ich dir die Daumen, dass es was mit dem Sleeve wird.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



Rulbatz schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht gedacht. Habe echt lange vor dem Bild gesessen und dachte irgendwas stimmt mit den Ebenen und Entfernungen nicht. So kann man sich täuschen. Dann drücke auch ich dir die Daumen, dass es was mit dem Sleeve wird.


 
deine augen sind völlig okay. es ist halt nicht nachbearbeitet, sondern direkt so fotografiert


----------



## reisball (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Dafür gibt es noch keinen Termin!


----------



## reisball (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Soweit ich weiß, macht er weiter!


----------



## Viner-Cent (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Er macht sicher weiter, eine ganze Produktion machst du nicht einfach so zu. Vorallem scheint das Geschäft gut zu laufen, der wird vielleicht seine Firma umbauen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (17. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



> Hallo Freunde von Nils & Mona!  Seit fast 7 Jahren, hatten wir nicht einen Tag frei oder Urlaub,  nichtmals an Wochenenden. Deshalb nehmen wir nun eine Auszeit für  mindestens einen Monat. Gleichzeitig verlagern wir unsere Produktion an  einen neuen Standort. Wenn alles geschafft ist und wir wieder voll  entspannt sind, werden wir zurück sein. Bis bald!  Nils & Mona



Das steht bei Nils auf der Seite. Daher würde ich mal stark von ausgehen, dass es weiter geht


----------



## Ben™ (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Leute ich hab ein Problem - mir fehlt schwarzer Sleeve! 
Hat einer von Euch etwas abzugeben???


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Leute ich hab ein Problem - mir fehlt schwarzer Sleeve!
> Hat einer von Euch etwas abzugeben???


 
Mach am Marktplatz ein Suchthread auf!!Und ich gebe dir dann 10m.Brauchst auch nur den Versand bezahlen.
MFG


----------



## Ben™ (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

*Einen großen, großen Beifall an* 

*Liquid-Chilling*  und *Dynamitarde* 
Vielen vielen Dank an euch beide!!! 

die mich mit jeweils 10 Meter Sleeve versorgt habe - es kann weiter gehen!!!! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Noxxphox (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

jeha 
dann lets go... wir wollen ergebnisse sehen xD

ne spaß bei seite, nimm dir zeit... soll ja ordentlich aussehen


----------



## Cleriker (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Na dann mal auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön an die beiden noblen Spender und dir Ben, viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## Jbfem (30. April 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Kein Update Ben???


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. April 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Wundert mich langsam auch, ist jetzt schon recht lang her seit dem letzten Update. Ist das Projekt noch am Laufen? Bitte sag ja


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Kein Update mehr?


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Ein Jahr lang keinen Ton mehr von dir gegeben... lebst du noch?


----------



## Cleriker (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war er seit damals nicht mehr aktiv im Forum. 

Merkwürdig und sehr schade. Wer weiß was passiert ist...


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. November 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Hoffentlich ist nix schlimmes passiert, Unfall oder sowas. Wäre schön, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von ihm zu sehen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Letzte Aktivität - 01.12.2014 von *Ben™*
Auch ich hoffe es kommt noch was. Wäre wirklich schade wenn dieser wunderschöne durchdachte Mod nicht zu Ende gebracht wird.


----------



## Rousi (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Schade, dass schon so lang kein Update mehr gekommen ist.
Das Projekt und der Mod ist wirklich schön und der der Prozess ist schön zu verfolgen.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Gibt es den jemanden im Forum, der Ihn privat kennt? Vielleicht erfährt man so noch was.


----------



## Vedder73 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Ich hab da ne Vermutung...
Als er das letzte Mal auf der Main erschien, vor etwa einem Jahr, gabs außer Lob auch eine recht heftige Kritik....
Die hat ihn, glaube ich, so wie ich ihn einschätze, hart getroffen!
Seitdem kam leider nix mehr!!!
Schade, das er da nicht drüberstand!
Hier der Troll:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Meinst du echt, dass er nur deswegen alles abgebrochen hat? Das kann und mag ich mir echt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass die beiden Schreiberlinge aus dem Screenshot andere Vorstellungen von einem guten Tagebuch haben, als der Rest seiner Abonnenten, denke ich nicht, dass Ben so kleinlich wäre sich wegen Kritik in dieser Form so lange zurückzuziehen.

Wenn ihn jemand privat kennen würde, wär das natürlich schonmal sehr aufschlussreich.


----------



## Vedder73 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Ist nur ne Vermutung, weil exakt danach nichts mehr kam...
Ich könnte es sogar verstehen...Wenn man sich wie Ben soviel Mühe macht bei seinem Tagebuch, Stunden in extrem gute Fotos investiert und höchsten Anspruch an sich selbst stellt, dann haut so eine (ziemlich unangemessene) Kritik, die dann auch noch bestätigt wird, ganz schön rein...
Ich würde mir dann auch die Frage stellen, warum die ganze Mühe eigentlich...aber mir würde irgendwann auch wieder einfallen, wie viele Abonennten  und Mitleser das völlig anders sehen und weiterschreiben.
Hoffen wir zusammen, dass alle dramatischen Gründe (Krankheit, Unfall, Gefängnis, etc) ausfallen!!!


----------



## Captain_Bedal (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



> Hoffen wir zusammen, dass alle dramatischen Gründe (Krankheit, Unfall, Gefängnis, etc) ausfallen!!!



Der Hoffnung schließe ich mich an. 
Allerdings hoffe ich auch, dass hier alle in diesem Worklog erwachsen genug sind, nicht gegen die 2 Kritiker zu hetzen oder sie zu beleidigen. 
Freie Meinungsäußerung existiert, auch wenn diese auch mal unangebracht ist. Desweiteren ist das ja nicht mal der erwiesene Grund 

Hoffe, dass es hier wieder weiter geht und wünsche Ben und allen anderen Abonehmern und Mitlesern alles Gute!

Auf baldiges weitermodden! (Hoffentlich)


----------



## Ben™ (7. April 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Hallo..


----------



## illousion (7. April 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*



			
				Ben™;8145784 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo..



Es lebt


----------



## NiXoN (8. April 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

...jetzt geht's weiter mit ganz großen Schritten


----------



## 0g3l (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Was ist jetzt schon wieder los? :/


----------



## thomasemil (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Sleeving!!!*

Ich will mehr sehen     *~(^_^)~*
Hatte mir sehr gefallen bis hier her , doch dann kam der cliffhanger :'( .
Ich hoffe sehr es kommen weitere updates


----------



## Ben™ (15. August 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Community, *

der ein oder andere von Euch mag sich noch an mich bzw. an das Projekt erinnern. Seit dem letzten Update ist viel (zu viel) Zeit vergangen.
 Das liegt daran, dass so einiges in meinem Leben passiert ist, auf beruflicher als auch auf privater Ebene. Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, dass ich nicht auf die weiteren Umstände eingehen möchte.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn – seit dem letzten Update sind in etwa 19 Monate vergangen – das Case wurde erst einmal gründlich gereinigt. 
Das Case war zwar abgedeckt aber nach all der Zeit doch sehr verstaubt. JA, richtig, VERSTAUBT !! 

Getrost kann ich aber sagen, dass das Case wieder in einem tadellosen Zustand dasteht. Voller Eifer habe ich dann wieder die Arbeit aufgenommen und das 24-Pin ATX-Kabel gefertigt (Eigene Litzen auf perfekter Länge zugeschnitten, Crimp-Kontakte angebracht, gesleevet und Sleeve gebunden). 

Der ganze Kabelstrang ist mittlerweile verbaut und passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt. Bilder dazu wird es erst im Laufe der nächsten Woche geben da ich morgen früh mit meiner Freundin in den Urlaub gehe. 

Damit Ihr aber eine kleine Vorstellung davon bekommt in welche Richtung das Ganze geht, habe ich euch ein Bild vom fertigen 24-Pin ATX-Stecker gemacht. 

*

24-Pin ATX-Kabel*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

Es geht weiter [emoji1303]


Gesendet von iPhone SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

Er lebt wieder  Sehr schönes Bild!


----------



## noliso (15. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

Sieht klasse aus ... bin gespannt auf die nächsten Bilder


----------



## illousion (21. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

Es lebt  
Freut mich von dir wieder was zu sehen hier


----------



## Cleriker (24. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - 24-Pin ATX-Kabel*

Cool dass du doch noch weiter machst Ben. Dran geglaubt hatte ich schon nicht mehr. Ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## Ben™ (28. August 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

*Hey Leute,* 

wie versprochen gibt es nun das große Bilder-Update.
Das Projekt wird natürlich weitergeführt und irgendwann auch abgeschlossen. 

Ich möchte euch nun vorerst das ganze "bla bla bla" ersparen und euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten. 
Ich hoffe euch gefällt meine bisherige Arbeit.


* enjoy !! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie ihr seht ist das 24-Pin ATX-Kabel verlegt *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*S-Light + Aquaero + 2x Poweradjust 2 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Auch das 8-PIN EPS-Kabel ist verlegt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verrohrt* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPio (28. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Sehr schöne Arbeit.
Vor allem das ATX Kabel gefällt, mit dem rot.
Haste die NT Kabel selbst gefertigt ?
(vielleicht überlesen)
Und wie nennt sich das "Kabel-Gebinde" ?
(KA wie das heist)
Sieht jedenfalls besser aus als CableCombs.

Wie schon erwähnt, echt schöne Arbeit...

MfG 
JPio


----------



## JPio (28. August 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Ich danke dir.
Werd ich mal probieren. Scheint ja nicht soo schwierig zu sein...
Vielleicht weiß auf schwarzem Sleeve ? 
Hm, mal schauen... 

MfG 
JPio


----------



## NiXoN (2. September 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

super Arbeit 
Da wird man echt neidisch. Wenn ich da meinen Compi ansehe 

Hast Du echt ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Da kann man ja gespannt sein wie das ganze dann mit der Hardware aussieht.


----------



## hitzestau (9. September 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

ja bin auch gespannt wie es dann ganz fertig aussieht, wobei der Pool im Hintergrund ja auch sehr verlockend aussieht zum abkühlen


----------



## Tymofar (10. September 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*

Gefällt mir soweit 
Du hast selbst auf der Rückseite ans Kabelmanagement gedacht!

greez benny


----------



## illousion (11. September 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - großes Bilder-Update*



Tymofar schrieb:


> Gefällt mir soweit
> Du hast selbst auf der Rückseite ans Kabelmanagement gedacht!
> 
> greez benny



Ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken 

Ein Mod ohne vernünftiges Kabelmanagement auf der Rückseite ist kein guter Mod


----------



## Ben™ (30. Oktober 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !!*

*Hallo liebe PCGH-Community,* 

ich fühle mich geehrt für *10x Main !!* Freut mich wirklich sehr. 
Heute möchte ich die Grafikkarte bekannt geben, welche Einzug ins Case halten wird. Es wird eine *MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G*.
An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön an NVIDIA für die Bereitstellung der Grafikkarte. 


*MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Ich werde die Grafikkarte nun erst einmal einbauen um zu sehen, wie diese im Case sitzt (Bilder wird es dann dazu geben).
Als "next step" wird die Grafikkarte dann auf WaKü umgerüstet. 
Ich freue mich schon aufs basteln, das hat mir sehr gefehlt. Schön, dass ihr wieder mit dabei seid. 
Hier gibt es noch ein Video zur Grafikkarte: *MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G Test-Video*


----------



## Ben™ (6. November 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !! (GTX 1080)*

So, die Grafikkarte durfte schon einmal Probe sitzen. Das PCB ist schon krass breit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes wird dann die Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (EK). 
Ebenfalls wird die Slotblende schwarz lackiert und das PCB geschwärzt. 

In diesem Sinne - stay tuned - updates coming soon


----------



## NiXoN (6. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !! (GTX 1080)*

viel größer dürfte sie ja wirklich nicht sein, passt aber trotzdem schon sehr gut ins Projekt, finde ich


----------



## Loro Husk (6. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !! (GTX 1080)*

Sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## _P5ych0_ (6. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !! (GTX 1080)*

sieht super aus


----------



## Cleriker (6. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte ist da !! (GTX 1080)*

Wie immer, tolle Bilder. Bin schon gespannt wie sie sich im Badeanzug macht.


----------



## Ben™ (20. November 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (GTX 1080)*

So, ich habe die freie Zeit genutzt und die Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet.
Der Umbau ging leicht von der Hand. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Kühler wird derzeit auf ein Leck getestet. Bisher sieht's gut aus. 
Danach werden noch die Kanten vom PCB geschwärzt.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## illousion (20. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (GTX 1080)*

Sieht echt gut aus! Womit schwärzt du die kanten?


----------



## 0g3l (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (GTX 1080)*

Ich würde Mal Edding schätzen.


----------



## Cleriker (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (GTX 1080)*

Das vermute ich nicht, Ben hat die ganze Zeit immer alles gegeben um die Optik perfekt aneinander anzugleichen. Da würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn er sich auch hier wieder etwas einfallen lässt (wobei ich anmalen auch völlig ausreichend fände).

Die Dame sieht doch echt schick aus in dem kleinen Schwarzen!Die Blende von EK sieht auf deinen Bildern ansprechender aus als auf deren Produktseite. Sehr cool.


----------



## TechMax (21. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Grafikkarte auf WaKü umgerüstet (GTX 1080)*

Wow klasse arbeit! 
Gerade auf deinen Mod gestoßen durch dein Update.
Gefühlte 100 Seiten angeschaut.  

Und hab auch gleich mal ein paar fragen: 

1. Wie viel cm sind es vom Mainboard bis ganz nach vorne im Gehäuse? (Also nicht bis zu deiner Abdeckung mit Aquaero) 
2. Wie dick ist das Reservoir oben? 
3. Passt da vorne auch z.B ein 280mm Radiator rein? bzw. welche maße hat deine Abdeckung in der Front.

Danke


----------



## Ben™ (27. November 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6*

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder von der GraKa. 
Man muss schon sagen, dass die Verarbeitung von dem EK-FC1080 GTX TF6-Kühler echt gelungen ist.

Die Backplate besteht aus Aluminium und fühlt sich dementsprechend wertig an. 



*MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





illousion schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus! Womit schwärzt du die kanten?





0g3l schrieb:


> Ich würde Mal Edding schätzen.





Cleriker schrieb:


> Das vermute ich nicht, Ben hat die ganze Zeit immer alles gegeben um die Optik perfekt aneinander anzugleichen. Da würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn er sich auch hier wieder etwas einfallen lässt (wobei ich anmalen auch völlig ausreichend fände).
> 
> Die Dame sieht doch echt schick aus in dem kleinen Schwarzen!Die Blende von EK sieht auf deinen Bildern ansprechender aus als auf deren Produktseite. Sehr cool.


Damit wäre alles gesagt. Es wurde in der Tat nur ein Edding benutzt. 



TechMax schrieb:


> Wow klasse arbeit!
> Gerade auf deinen Mod gestoßen durch dein Update.
> Gefühlte 100 Seiten angeschaut.
> 
> ...


Danke dir und willkommen an Board.  


in etwa 17cm
in etwa 3,5cm
Die Maße der Frontplate sind in etwa 30x15cm


*In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen noch einen schönen ersten Advent.*


----------



## NiXoN (27. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6*

...und auch das sieht wieder klasse aus .

Auch dir nen schönen 1. Advent, hast Du dir verdient


----------



## TechMax (27. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6*

Super danke!


----------



## Sgt.Speirs (29. November 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6*

Nimm's mir nicht böse, aber langsam wirkt das ganze wie (nur) eine Produktpräsentation.

Die Arbeiten am Gehäuse waren super und von der Umsetzung annähernd perfekt. Aber seit 2 Jahren herrscht hier kreativer Stillstand


----------



## Ben™ (10. Dezember 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 | UMFRAGE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hallo liebe PCGH'ler* 
ein User im Hardwareluxx hat gefragt


cage schrieb:


> Passt mitd er Wakü der Seitendeckel noch aufs Case?




*Was meint Ihr, wird es passen?* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TechMax schrieb:


> Super danke!


U R Welcome!



Sgt.Speirs schrieb:


> Nimm's mir nicht böse, aber langsam wirkt das ganze wie (nur) eine Produktpräsentation.
> 
> Die Arbeiten am Gehäuse waren super und von der Umsetzung annähernd perfekt. Aber seit 2 Jahren herrscht hier kreativer Stillstand


Kritik ist erwünscht. Ich kann dir sagen, dass es bald auch wieder etwas anderes zu sehen gibt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 | UMFRAGE*



			
				Ben™;8587659 schrieb:
			
		

> *Was meint Ihr, wird es passen?*​



Jop. Und wenn nicht... _was nich passt, wird passend gemacht *Flex hol*_


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 | UMFRAGE*

Dicke.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - MSI Geforce GTX 1080 Gaming X 8G + EK-FC1080 GTX TF6 | UMFRAGE*

Wenn es nicht passt, wäre ein Ausschnitt im Sidepanel mit den exakten Abmaßen des Kühlers. Dann schaut das schwarze Teil raus


----------



## Ben™ (24. Dezember 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*

*X99 Broadwell-E is coming..*

Ääähm, 
Santa Claus is coming 

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community! Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, auf den DDR4-Zug aufzuspringen,
daher wird es nun doch noch einmal zu einer Änderung der Hardware kommen. Mehr dazu soon. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, Danke für Eure Einschätzungen und Meinungen bzgl. des Seitenteils. 
Die Frage, ob das Seitenteil passt war natürlich eine Spassfrage - natürlich passt es. Der Grafikkartenkühler hat zum Seitenteil in etwa 1-1,5mm Platz und passt somit.

*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.*


----------



## chaotium (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*

An deiner Stelle würde ich dann auf Skylake warten, wenn du eh schon umziehen möchtest


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*



Ben™ schrieb:


> Ach ja, Danke für Eure Einschätzungen und Meinungen bzgl. des Seitenteils.
> Die Frage, ob das Seitenteil passt war natürlich eine Spassfrage - natürlich passt es. Der Grafikkartenkühler hat zum Seitenteil in etwa 1-1,5mm Platz und passt somit.



Mehr Weniger wie bei mir... durch die 6 mm dicke Plexiglas-Scheibe hab ich noch so zwischen 3 und 5 mm Platz 

Ebenfalls ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest!


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*

Was heißt hier mehr? Du hast doch drei bis fünfmal so viel Platz!?


----------



## HighEnd111 (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt hier mehr? Du hast doch drei bis fünfmal so viel Platz!?



Hoppla, verlesen. Ich dachte da steht cm


----------



## Cleriker (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Merry X-Mas Everyone*

Okay, Ich dachte schon ich kapiers nur nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ben™ (31. Dezember 2016)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - I wish you all a happy new year!*

*X99 Broadwell-E is coming *

Außerdem wird es ein paar kleine Änderungen an den Pumpen, sowie  an den beiden poweradjusts und der aquaero geben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I wish you all a happy new year!*​


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - I wish you all a happy new year!*

Sehr geiles board! Aber sag mal, versaut dir das Soundpanel mit seinen goldenen Anschlüssen nicht deine Front?


----------



## Ben™ (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - I wish you all a happy new year!*

Frohes neues. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Sehr geiles board! Aber sag mal, versaut dir das Soundpanel mit seinen goldenen Anschlüssen nicht deine Front?



Ne, wieso auch?  Das passt so.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - I wish you all a happy new year!*

Stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen. Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ben™ (17. Januar 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Wie bereits erwähnt wird es ein paar Änderungen und Verbesserungen geben. 


neues Mainboard (Rampage V Edition 10) 
neues Netzteil (Seasonic) 
Am Radiator wird ein Kugelhahn installiert 
Änderung an den Pumpen 
Aquaero 6 
poweradjust 3 
Bis bald. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Cleriker (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Oha, das sieht doch nach Bastelspaß aus...


----------



## mjay88 (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Oh es geht hier weiter  ....Bin auch mal wieder online


----------



## Ben™ (22. Januar 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

Heute gibt es das neue Netzteil. Das Seasonic Platinum wird gegen das Seasonic Prime Platinum ausgetauscht. 


*Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie von Seasonic gewohnt ist alles sehr ordentlich verpackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil ist wieder in einer Samttasche.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kabel haben eine seperate Umverpackung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Kabelangebot. Jedoch werde ich wieder meine eigenen Kabel ziehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Traumhaftes Netzteil mit einer makellosen Verarbeitung.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*An dieser Stelle ein riesiges Dankeschön an die Fa. Seasonic für die erneute Bereitstellung des Netzteils.* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

krasses Gerät 

Ich hab mit meinem Seasonic leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

Man das wird ja n richtiges langzeitprojekt^^
ich hab irgendwann als es mal ca. bei der häfte war (seitentechnisch) aufgehört zu lesen. hab jetzt n bissle was aufzuholen


----------



## chaotium (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*



NiXoN schrieb:


> krasses Gerät
> 
> Ich hab mit meinem Seasonic leider keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber ich drück Dir die Daumen



Wieso?

In unserer Familie benutzen wir seit Jahren Seasonic NT, schnurren wie ein Kätzchen


----------



## NiXoN (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

meins leider auch


----------



## Bioschnitzel (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> In unserer Familie benutzen wir seit Jahren Seasonic NT, schnurren wie ein Kätzchen



Würde mir tierisch auf den Sack gehen, wenn das NT die ganze Zeit schnurrt


----------



## NiXoN (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

geht mir halt auch so


----------



## Ben™ (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*

*Also Seasonic ist in meinen Augen absolut TOP!!!
Falls du mit "schnurren" Spulenfiepen meinst, dann hier ein kleines Statement von Seasonic selbst:*

_Das Spulenpfeifen ist kein reines PSU Problem... meist startet es von  der VGA oder M/B und bringt dann die PSU Spulen als Endpunkt im System  zum schwingen... 
_
_Infos zur Abhilfe dazu hier:_
_ BIOSEINSTELLUNGEN BEI SPULENFIEPEN:
1.    AKTUELLES BIOS UPDATE DES MAINBOARDS DURCHFÜHREN
2.    ALLE ENERGY SAVING MODES AUF “ENABLE” (S4/S5, Stand-by)
3.    WENN VERFÜGBAR “AUDIO ALWAYS ON” AUF “DISABLE”
4.    BEIM VGA SETUP “VSYNC” AUF “DISABLE”
5.    BEI DER NUTZUNG VON AMD APU DIE „PENDING CURRENT“  
       AUF „CONSTANT CURRENT“ VON 1,2V


_


----------



## illousion (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W*



			
				Ben™;8659494 schrieb:
			
		

> *Also Seasonic ist in meinen Augen absolut TOP!!!
> Falls du mit "schnurren" Spulenfiepen meinst, dann hier ein kleines Statement von Seasonic selbst:*
> 
> _Das Spulenpfeifen ist kein reines PSU Problem... meist startet es von  der VGA oder M/B und bringt dann die PSU Spulen als Endpunkt im System  zum schwingen...
> ...



Muss mal schauen was mein fanless von Seasonic dazu sagt 

Aber ich bin auch unglaublich zufrieden damit. Das NT hat sogar schon eine Bierdusche überlebt


----------



## Ben™ (5. Februar 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

*Hallo ihr PCGH'ler* 

da ich die Netzteilkabel neu machen werde (eigene Kabel ziehen, Sleeven + Binden),
habe ich das Rampage V Edition 10 schon einmal eingebaut und bei Beleuchtung fotografiert. 

Sobald die Kabel fertig sind, wird es weiter gehen... 


*ASUS ROG Rampage V Edition 10* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NiXoN (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

sieht schonmal sehr elegant aus .

Auf die Gefahr hin dass ich jetzt gesteinigt werde, muss ich jedoch sagen dass es für mich etwas sehr schwarz-lastig und damit dunkel wirkt. Ich bin sehr gespannt was Du dir für die Kabel vorgestellt hast, damit kann man ja sehr schöne Effekte erzielen


----------



## HighEnd111 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

Sehr schöner Anblick 

@NiXoN: Heißt ja "Black Seven", da darfs dann ruhig auch recht schwarz zugehen. Klar, Akzente braucht man trotzdem


----------



## NiXoN (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

verdammt, da haben mich wohl mal wieder die Bäume des Waldes erwischt 

Da haste natürlich völlig Recht


----------



## Ben™ (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

Akzente wird es natürlich geben. Möchte aber noch nichts verraten. 

Da ja nun das Mainboard sowie das Netzteil getauscht wurde, habe ich natürlich auch neue Kabel gezogen und diese wieder gesleeved und gebunden. 
Dabei habe ich Color-X gegen Diamond Red getauscht. Ich bin mit den bisherigen Erneuerungen sehr zufrieden.

*Hier nochmal eine kleine Übersicht:*


Rampage IV Black Edition -> Rampage V Edition 10 
Seasonic Platinum 860W -> Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W 
Aquaero 5 -> Aquaero 6 
poweradjust 2 -> poweradjust 3 
neue Pumpen sowie Kugelhahn (coming soon) 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diamond Red 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illousion (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

Es seiht super aus aber ich mag das rot nicht :c
Bin generell kein Fan von schwarz rot :/


----------



## Rousi (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

Ich kann die ganzen Schwarz-Rot (ROG style  ) oder Schwarz-(Neon)Grün (Razer-Style) Builds auch nicht mehr sehen und sind meiner Meinung nach total ausgelutscht!

Bei dem Build find ich den dezenten roten Akzent aber ganz gut


----------



## hitzestau (17. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

dein PC sieht nicht nur klasse aus, ich finde auch deinen durchhaltewillen echt bemerkenswert!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - ASOS ROG Rampage V Edition 10*

Es haben auch viele (mir inklusive), zwischenzeitlich gedacht hier gehts nicht mehr weiter. Zum Glück wurden wir eines besseren belehrt und das Projekt schreitet wieder voran.


----------



## Ben™ (19. Februar 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Danke an die treuen Leser*

Liebe Freunde und treue Abonnenten von Black Seven. 

Heute möchte ich mich mal an diejenigen wenden, die mich bis hierher begleitet und unterstützt haben.
Einige von euch sind ja schon von Anfang an dabei und auch wenn es hier im Forum etwas ruhiger geworden ist, ist die Zahl der treuen Leser trotzdem fast gleich geblieben - in diesem Sinne: *Danke an Euch!!! Ihr seid die Besten!!!* 

Das Projekt befindet sich trotz Höhen und Tiefen auf einem guten Weg und wird natürlich auch zu Ende geführt!
Daher gibt es jetzt noch zwei Bilder vom Absperrhahn - nichts Spektakuläres, dennoch wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben™ (25. Februar 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W + Kabelmanagement*

Heute gibt es nochmals Bilder vom *Seasonic Prime Platinum*. 

Ich habe die freie Zeit genutzt und die Verkabelung neu gemacht (Kabel ziehen + crimpen | sleeven + binden). 
Natürlich ist das ganze noch nicht fertig - jedoch ist das Mainboard nun mit Strom versorgt.

Als nächstes werde ich mich der Grafikkarte widmen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## illousion (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W + Kabelmanagement*

Saubere Arbeit, ich finde das NT echt sexy


----------



## Cleriker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Seasonic Prime Platinum 1000W + Kabelmanagement*

Die Oberfläche von dem Logo will mir nicht so recht gefallen (im Gesamtbild), einzeln gesehen finde ich es gut  nachher ist aber eh das Gitter davor, oder?

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ben™ (5. März 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Intel i7-6950X*

Nach langem hin und her kam endlich (gestern) die CPU. Besten Dank dafür !! 
Voller Freude habe ich heute das gute Stück eingebaut. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der RAM - wenn alles klappt sollte dieser kommende Woche eintrudeln. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





illousion schrieb:


> Saubere Arbeit, ich finde das NT echt sexy





Cleriker schrieb:


> Die  Oberfläche von dem Logo will mir nicht so  recht gefallen (im  Gesamtbild), einzeln gesehen finde ich es gut   nachher ist aber eh das  Gitter davor, oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


Danke und JA! Das Gitter ist dann davor. In Natura sieht das Logo (spiegelnd) meiner Meinung nach gut aus.


----------



## Ben™ (23. März 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Arbeitsspeicher ist da (G.Skill)*

*Liebe Community-Freunde, 
*
es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein Update.  Als erstes möchte ich sagen, dass die 1080 verkauft wurde und ich mich schon auf die 1080 Ti freue, wenn es dann soweit ist.  Außerdem sollte die Tage noch ein Tygon-Schlauch ankommen und eine Samsung 850 Pro. M.2 steht auch noch an. 

Aber nun zum eigentlichen Update: Das erste 32GB RAM-Kit ist da. 



*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für die freundliche Bereitstellung des Arbeitsspeichers, sowie für das mir entgegengebrachte Vertrauen von G.Skill bedanken. Thanks to Frank & Phil! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*G.Skill Trident Z 32GB DDR4-3466* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*beautiful* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## illousion (24. März 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Arbeitsspeicher ist da (G.Skill)*

 das sieht soweit echt awesome aus (wie immer) gimme more


----------



## Cleriker (25. März 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven - Arbeitsspeicher ist da (G.Skill)*

Viele mögen ja das Design der neuen Trident nicht. Hier machen sie sich aber wirklich sehr gut. 
G.Skill ftw!

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ben™ (14. Mai 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Wochenende = Basteltime!* 

Hallo Freunde, ich nutze die freie Zeit und das schlechte Wetter an diesem Wochenende, um an meinem Projekt weiter zu arbeiten.
Auf dem Programm steht ein wenig *Sleeven, Kabelmanagement* und ich mache mir Gedanken zur *Pumpenhalterung*.


Die erste SSD (Samsung 850 Pro 2TB) ist angekommen. Nun fehlt noch die 960 Pro. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das SATA-Kabel wird natürlich noch gesleeved. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Apropos Sleeve - hier habe ich mit dem Ziehen des 3x 4-poligen Peripheriekabel angefangen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...da ich alle Netzteilkabel selbst auf die perfekte Länge ziehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und dann sleeve. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzer Test - Alles klar! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

bin erst durch zufall auf dein Build gestoßen. Muss sagen einfach nur WOW alles andere wäre gelogen.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Ausgerechnet heute zur Wahl... na gut.

[ ] totaler Mist
[ ] geht so
[X] saubere Arbeit

Nochmal Glück gehabt. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hitzestau (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

hi Ben

hab nach längerer Pause mal  wieder deinen Thread angeschaut, wirklich toll was da alles an  Arbeit, Fotos und Hardware über die Zeit zusammen gekommen ist


----------



## Ben™ (17. Dezember 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mini-Update:* Startpost und Banner wurden aktuallisiert.
Außerdem gab es ein neues TJ07. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Waaas?! Was ist denn mit dem alten?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ben™ (25. Dezember 2017)

*[Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

*Merry X-Mas everybody! *
Ich hoffe ihr habt alle besinnliche Feiertage.

Weshalb ich das neue Case habe, werdet ihr in den kommenden Tagen erfahren. Das Case wurde (hier in Freiburg) enteloxiert, somit kann es nach den Feiertagen losgehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cleriker schrieb:


> Waaas?! Was ist denn mit dem alten?


Das steht vorerst bei Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Also ich tue mich zwar schwer mit einem Neubeginn, aber mein Interesse ist dennoch geweckt. Nun harre ich der Dinge, die da kommen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamitarde (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*



			
				Ben™;9181038 schrieb:
			
		

> *Merry X-Mas everybody! *
> Ich hoffe ihr habt alle besinnliche Feiertage.
> 
> Weshalb ich das neue Case habe, werdet ihr in den kommenden Tagen erfahren. Das Case wurde (hier in Freiburg) enteloxiert, somit kann es nach den Feiertagen losgehen.
> ...


Dann Fang bitte ein neues Thema an! Ist übersichtlicher  
Und warum - Diese Frage steht ja auch noch offen.
Bin aber jedenfalls wieder ein stiller Mitleser.


----------



## Ben™ (8. April 2018)

Heute gibt es das erste Bild von der neuen Front. (Inspiriert durch einen User aus dem HW-Luxx) 
Das Case ist bereits geschliffen und somit kann es mit dem Verspachteln weitergehen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## illousion (8. April 2018)

Sieht hübsch aus, schade, dass es nicht direkt in einem Stück ist, gebürstete Optik hätte was

Wie hast du es befestigt?


----------



## Ben™ (16. April 2018)

Es ist geschweißt.
Die offenen Spalten werden noch verspachtelt.


----------



## HighEnd111 (19. April 2018)

Alu geschweißt? Das will gelernt sein!  Nach welcher Methode? WIG mit Wechselstrom?


----------



## Ben™ (26. April 2018)

Wolfram-Inertgas-Schweißen (WIG)


----------



## Cleriker (2. Mai 2018)

Selbst gemacht, oder machen lassen? 


HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Alu geschweißt? Das will gelernt sein!  Nach welcher Methode? WIG mit Wechselstrom?


Ja das kann ich bestätigen, jedenfalls wenns richtig gemacht sein soll. Die meisten meinen nur sie können es, haben aber oft keinen Schimmer wie es in der Schweißnaht ausschaut. Ich bilde das aus und spreche daher aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Januar 2019)

*AW: [Worklog] TJ07 - Black Seven*

Neues Jahr und weiter gehts ?!


----------

